# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Ил-18 от Амодел

## Камчадал

За время новогодних праздников начал работу над этой моделью. Первое впечатление оч. положительное. Да и сам самолет очень красивый. Нашел кой-какие неточности, есть и досадные несостыковки деталей. Начну выкладывать фото и рассказывать не с самого начала а на настоящий момент. Буду рад фотографиям по наружней деталировке, особенно по Ил-18В - то как я идентифицирую эту модель.

----------


## Pit

Простите, Ил-18Л? Наверно, имелось в виду Д?
Товарищ после анализа попавшего к нему Ил-18 долго ругал производителя разными нехорошими словами. Неверные размеры багажных люков - право же, семечки. Непохожая на себя носовая часть, кривые киль и стабилизатор, пилообразная задняяя кромка крыла, остекление кабины пилотов выполненное по чертежам (неверным), а не по обмерам прототипа. И всё это очень и очень неплохо стоит, даже для ЛНД. Впрочем, буду рад увидеть фотографии и комментарии.

----------


## Baiji

Качайте тех. описание здесь - http://www.avsim.su/files.phtml?acti...ad&id=8994&hl=

По планеру отличается от остальных модификаций (пассажирских естественно) только Ил-18А (другое расположение дверей, иллюминаторов и т.д.), так что в каробке В, Е, Д. Выбирайте.

С удовольствием посмотрю на процесс и поучусь на Ваших ошибках!!! ;)

----------


## Камчадал

> Простите, Ил-18Л? Наверно, имелось в виду Д?


Да, прошу прощения за неточность, Ил-18В (по книге Комиссарова и др.).



> Товарищ после анализа попавшего к нему Ил-18 долго ругал производителя разными нехорошими словами. Неверные размеры багажных люков - право же, семечки.


Это правда.



> Непохожая на себя носовая часть, кривые киль и стабилизатор, пилообразная задняяя кромка крыла, остекление кабины пилотов выполненное по чертежам (неверным), а не по обмерам прототипа. И всё это очень и очень неплохо стоит, даже для ЛНД. Впрочем, буду рад увидеть фотографии и комментарии.


Я-то думал, что это мне не повезло килем - а это, однако, такая производственная особенность. С кромкой закрылков можно легко бороться с помощью напильника. Хорошо помогает, главное не переусердствовать. Гораздо сложнее бороться с рулевыми поверхностями, везде толстовато. Однако, сильно утоньшать нельзя - иначе не сойдется с килем и т.д. Приходится хитрить и скруглять кромку. 
Носовая часть требует вставки около 3-4мм пластика, иначе не сходится с фюзеляжем по сечению.
К сожалению, много деталей с утяжинами. Почти все крупные поверности имеют деффекты.
Ну, да все равно, модель симпатичная и мне нравится.
Извиняюсь, что тяну с фото - может сегодня отщелкаю и выложу первый задел. Есть ли фото АПУ (что с правой стороны в хвостовой части фюзеляжа, я так думаю...)?

----------


## Камчадал

> Качайте тех. описание здесь - http://www.avsim.su/files.phtml?acti...ad&id=8994&hl=


Спасибо большое!




> По планеру отличается от остальных модификаций (пассажирских естественно) только Ил-18А (другое расположение дверей, иллюминаторов и т.д.), так что в каробке В, Е, Д. Выбирайте.


Думаю о 18В, что с "гребешком".




> С удовольствием посмотрю на процесс и поучусь на Ваших ошибках!!! ;)


Да, их есть у меня.

----------


## Pit

> С кромкой закрылков можно легко бороться с помощью напильника.


Если начать стачивать пилу на задней кромке - уменьшится хорда. Так что там придётся сначала вклеить пластинку полистирола от крышке лапши Доширак, затем залить всё сверху шпатлёвкой, и затем по Родену - отсекать всё лишнее. Плохо, если закрылок отлит целиком. Тогда сперва надо убрать половину толщины, затем приклеить пластинку, затем... А закрылок там не мелкий.

Далее, кто такой АПУ? ВСУ? (APU)? Воббще-то на Ил-18 оно вроде называлось ТГУ, хотя не факт, надо лезть в техописание.

----------


## vomit airways

> Есть ли фото АПУ (что с правой стороны в хвостовой части фюзеляжа, я так думаю...)?


Главное, не торопитесь с носовой частью!

----------


## Baiji

> Воббще-то на Ил-18 оно вроде называлось ТГУ, хотя не факт, надо лезть в техописание.


В тех. описании - *Турбогенераторная установка ТГ-16М*

Кстати мой Walkaround шереметьевской машины - http://dishmodels.ru/wshow.htm?p=647  :Cool: 
Вот только ВПУ я чего-то не отснял...

----------


## Камчадал

> Если начать стачивать пилу на задней кромке - уменьшится хорда. Так что там придётся сначала вклеить пластинку полистирола от крышке лапши Доширак, затем залить всё сверху шпатлёвкой, и затем по Родену - отсекать всё лишнее. Плохо, если закрылок отлит целиком. Тогда сперва надо убрать половину толщины, затем приклеить пластинку, затем... А закрылок там не мелкий.


Скорее всего хорда изменилась, но на мой взгляд это не так заметно. Я убрал 1-2мм с верхней поверхности закрылка и немного подшпаклевал. Думаю, что позже пыльну праймер и буду смотреть как поверхность выглядит вцелом.




> Далее, кто такой АПУ? ВСУ? (APU)? Воббще-то на Ил-18 оно вроде называлось ТГУ, хотя не факт, надо лезть в техописание.


К моему стыду не знаю точно. В англоязычной книге Гордона и Комиссарова "это" называют АПУ.

----------


## Камчадал

> Главное, не торопитесь с носовой частью!


Вот что с носовой частью. Около 3-4 мм пластика вставка на верхней поверхности. Буду доделывать кабину пилотов, а то как-то 2-х местная кабина экипажа выглядит скупо. Да, чтобы хорошо соединить носовую часть и фюзеляж пришлось много удалять смолы на стыке. Вторая фотография показывает лишь примерное соединение (только стыковка без клея).

----------


## Камчадал

Вот как выглядит киль. Криво весьма, придется его прямить и сушественно. Есть у меня идея на этот счет, чтобы не срезать киль целиком а лишь подрезать с одной стороны. Ну а потом "вбить клин". Ведь нет таких самолетов(да и моделей тоже), что построены без единого гвоздя.

----------


## Камчадал

Далее, поворотная часть стабилизатора. В основании пришлось вклеить кусок пластика высотой 3мм и у величить его длину на 1мм полоской картона пропитанного суперклеем. После этих манипуляций поворотная часть "встала".
Да, еще и сверху 2мм пластика пришлось добавить.

----------


## Камчадал

Поворотные части рулей крепятся нормально. Единственное, что не надо использовать так это дополнительные пластиковые площадки. Я их уже приклеил, придется стачивать.

----------


## Камчадал

Люк, который предлагает Амодел надо стачивать почти под ноль. Он выполнен как вычленение части фюзеляжа - это надо стачивать, чтобы выглядело приблизительно так.

----------


## Камчадал

Спасибо за фотографии и доп. информацию!

----------


## vomit airways

> Вот что с носовой частью. Около 3-4 мм пластика вставка на верхней поверхности. Буду доделывать кабину пилотов, а то как-то 2-х местная кабина экипажа выглядит скупо. Да, чтобы хорошо соединить носовую часть и фюзеляж пришлось много удалять смолы на стыке. Вторая фотография показывает лишь примерное соединение (только стыковка без клея).


Уважаемый Камчадал, 
обводы носовой части у данной модели сильно искажены!
В ближайший день-два, если нужно, могу выложить эскизик с размерами, взятыми из заводской синьки.

----------


## Камчадал

> Уважаемый Камчадал, 
> обводы носовой части у данной модели сильно искажены!
> В ближайший день-два, если нужно, могу выложить эскизик с размерами, взятыми из заводской синьки.


Буду благодарен. Но, уже сейчас страшновато себе представить масштаб бедствия.

----------


## Pit

Уважаемый Камчадал! 
Как я и предполагал, аббревиатура АПУ появилась вследствие лобового перевода таковой, обозначающей ту же самую конструкцию у буржуев (Auxiliary  Power Unit). Ничего страшного, но в таком виде её у нас мало кто узнает.
С носовой частью, как правильно сказал увуажаемый vomit airways, спешить не стоит. На модели там просто караул. Одна из самых заметных деталей - складка (см. фото) по стыку обшивки негерметичной части напрочь проигнорирована. Ну и с размерами А-Модел пролетел, что сильно испортило впечатоение. 
То, что Вы посчитали люком в хвостовой части - на самом деле антенна ДИСС (Допплеровского Измерителя Скорости и Сноса), и довольно сильно выступает в поток (опять же, см. фото).
Так что не спешите его стачивать.

З.Ы.Baiji, спасибо за ссылку. Я тоже пошлялся вокруг этого аппарата с фотоаппаратом. Он мне тем более интересен, что когда-то базировался в Красноярске. Но ссылаться на него побоялся. За много лет стояния в качестве памятника он утратил некоторые детали (в основном хрупкие), и сейчас ту же фару на фюзеляже приходится искать долго и тщательно. Хорошо, попалась в своё время пара живых самолётов под руку...

----------


## vomit airways

Вот, пока то, что наспех и в общих чертах:

 Здесь, наложенные на схему носовой части Ил-38 размеры, взятые с заводской синьки Ил-18. Различия между Ил-18 и Ил-38 по носовому обтекателю закрашены серым и проставлены габариты обтекателя Ил-18. 

Этот обтекатель для модели придется выточить заново, так как деталь из набора меньше в сечении и заострена - на самолете носик "тупее".

 Обводы носовой части на схеме достаточно условны. Для этого лучше использовать фото-боковики. Я перемерил некоторое кол-во таких боковиков, в т.ч. и тех, что сам для этого делал, но в конечном счете остановился на этом из "Эрлайнерса". Он очень хорошо вкладывается в размеры, указанные на схеме.

 Стеклянную часть фонаря модели лучше разрезать на две половинки для контроля обводов. Она достаточно правильная по форме, но разметка под остекление не верна.
Придется шлифовать разметку и делать маску или вырезать каждое окошко и делать новое, более прозрачное + открытые форточки...

----------


## vomit airways

..........

----------


## Камчадал

> Кстати мой Walkaround шереметьевской машины - http://dishmodels.ru/wshow.htm?p=647 
> Вот только ВПУ я чего-то не отснял...


Спасибо за линк, я эту сессию не видел. Оч. много полезных снимков, да и качество замечательное!

----------


## Камчадал

> Уважаемый Камчадал! 
> Как я и предполагал, аббревиатура АПУ появилась вследствие лобового перевода таковой, обозначающей ту же самую конструкцию у буржуев (Auxiliary  Power Unit). Ничего страшного, но в таком виде её у нас мало кто узнает.


Понял, буду аккуратнее в следующий раз.




> Одна из самых заметных деталей - складка (см. фото) по стыку обшивки негерметичной части напрочь проигнорирована.


Намек там есть в виде расшивки, но, действительно, форма негерметичной части искажена и не передает фактуру реальной машины.



> То, что Вы посчитали люком в хвостовой части - на самом деле антенна ДИСС (Допплеровского Измерителя Скорости и Сноса), и довольно сильно выступает в поток (опять же, см. фото).
> Так что не спешите его стачивать.


Я не правильно выразился, не антенну "под ноль", а ее основание. И, как я сейчас вижу, нужно придать поверхности выгнутую форму взамен плоской, предложенной "Амодел".

----------


## Камчадал

Вот как получилось со стабилизатором. Как я и планировал, сделал тонкий горизонтальный пропил близко к основанию. Отогнул стабилизатор в противоположную наклону сторону и вставил несполько подходящих по толщине полосок пластика, все на суперклей. Кто будет повторять, будьте осторожны, не перегибайте палку, а то... Осталось замазать все шпатлевкой и зашкурить + линии расшивки.

----------


## Nazar

> Вот как получилось со стабилизатором.


Все хорошо , но это называется киль :Wink:

----------


## Камчадал

> Все хорошо , но это называется киль


Спасибо, понял.

----------


## Камчадал

Вот как получилось с хвостовым оперением. Пришлось клеить дополнительные полоски пластика, а затем стачивать в размер. Теперь можно шкаклевать и выводить вразмер.

----------


## Камчадал

С носовой частью много работы. Пришлось отпилить оконечность, вклеить металлическую ось (в данном случае винт) и обтачить по шаблону. Далее будут проставки нужного диаметра и шпатлевка. Этим надеюсь привести геометрию в порядок. Да, границу герметичного салона можно легко обозначить с помощью напильника.

----------


## vomit airways

Хорошо, что взялись за переделку носа. Задел обнадеживает!
Надеюсь вдохновиться Вашей работой и взяться, наконец, за эту модель (уже лежит на столе)  :Smile: 

Вот еще хорошая фотка Вам в помощь. Обратите внимание на "скулы" (обвел красным). Место действительно очень сложное.

----------


## vomit airways

> Да, границу герметичного салона можно легко обозначить с помощью напильника.


Не переборщите! Граница эта в большей степени оптический обман, возникающий от преломления света на стыке гермокабины и обтекателя.
Для 72-го масштаба амодел, на мой взгляд, обозначил ее достаточно.
Имею в виду, кончно, все, что ниже остекления.

----------


## Камчадал

> Задел обнадеживает!


Спасибо за поддержку!
Вот как продолжил с носовым обтекателем. Взял тонкий картон и вырезал из него сегменты по окружностям увеличивающихся диаметров в соответствии с продольным сечением. Просверлил осевые отверстия, пропитал заготовки суперклеем и на оси собрал "бутерброд".  Используя микродрель и резец обточил заготовку по шаблону в размер. Склеил вместе носовую оконечнось (ту что осталась после обработки), "бутерброд" и носовую часть фюзеляжа с кабиной. Нижняя часть "легла" в шаблон нормально, а сверху придется выводить с помощью шпатлевки.

----------


## Yriy

Добрый день!
С интересом слежу за веткой, поскольку Ил-18 мне очень нравится как самолет) Я не профи, но в качестве почвы для размышлений предлагаю свою идею, как сделать нос мах похожим на "настоящий". В принципе из jpg все понятно, но на всякий случай поясню свою мысль-первые Ил-18 были с характерным залу*ообразным носом и выглядело это стремно, а все последующие модификации с "нормальным", но при пристальном рассмотрении мне показалось что привычная нам носовая часть получилась довольно просто-сопряжением двух тел вращения. Если сделать новую переднюю часть (да хоть из ватмана, только не сегментами, а по типу развертки шара-так проще получить поверхность двойной кривизны) а оставшийся обрубок нарастить внутрь тем же радуиусом (не обязательно до конца-хотя бы 5 мм) а потом, прикладываясь к чертежам и поглядывая на фотки совместить их...Мне кажется должна получиться очень похожая на правду линия сопряжения...

----------


## Yriy

собственно сам jpg

----------


## Камчадал

Да, идея о сопряжении поверхностей двух тел вращения правильная. Так оно и было. Однако, играться с ватманом не люблю. В таком случае надо делать набор шпангоутов, стрингеров, развертки поверхностей и далее "со всеми остановками". Более легким (и аккуратным) мне тогда видится путь с привлечением токарного станка. Вытачить отдельно носовую оконечность, вырезать неверную часть и вклеить вместо нее то что получилось. Однако, станка под рукой у меня нет, да и искать нет времени.  Поэтому, "я его слепила из того что было".

----------


## Камчадал

Кто-нибудь имеет поделиться фото или схемами рабочих мест штурмана и радиста? И еще-бы компоновку приборов и оборудования на разделительной перегородке со стороны экипажа...

----------


## Pit

Пользуйтесь.
Борт RA-75591.

----------


## Камчадал

> Пользуйтесь.
> Борт RA-75591.


Спасибо, воспользуюсь обязательно!

----------


## vomit airways

> Вот как продолжил с носовым обтекателем. Взял тонкий картон и вырезал из него сегменты по окружностям увеличивающихся диаметров в соответствии с продольным сечением.


Небольшое уточнение-
сечение на стыке обтекателя РЛС не идеально круглое! 
Оно, как бы чуть-чуть приплюснутое сверху. Это поможет, так же сгладить сверху этот стык на модели.

Если прототипом для модели станет военный Ил-18, то кресла будут
такими, как на Ил-38 - с парашютной чашкой. Можно и с парашютом - оживит вид кабины модели. 
Для вояк ("зеленых" или флотских) можно использовать декаль от Aero Wings, в качестве псевдоаэрофлотовской окраски, подкорректировав, естественно, регистрацию.

Присмотритесь, так же, к летающим лабораториям Ил-18 НИИ ГА.
Среди них есть очень интересные - ДОРР, ледовые разведчики например...

А то амодел, на мой взгляд, дает довольно безликий вариант.

----------


## Pit

> Если прототипом для модели станет военный Ил-18, то кресла будут
> такими, как на Ил-38 - с парашютной чашкой. Можно и с парашютом - оживит вид кабины модели.


На Ил-76 "гражданские" кресла получались из "военных" с помощью подушки, вкладываемой в чашку для парашюта. Возможно на Ил-18 было так же. Хотя не факт.

----------


## Камчадал

> Небольшое уточнение-
> сечение на стыке обтекателя РЛС не идеально круглое! 
> Оно, как бы чуть-чуть приплюснутое сверху. Это поможет, так же сгладить сверху этот стык на модели.


Спасибо, я тоже это заметил. Получается несколько "автомобильная" форма, почти капот Газ-21.




> Если прототипом для модели станет военный Ил-18, то кресла будут
> такими, как на Ил-38 - с парашютной чашкой. Можно и с парашютом - оживит вид кабины модели. 
> Для вояк ("зеленых" или флотских) можно использовать декаль от Aero Wings, в качестве псевдоаэрофлотовской окраски, подкорректировав, естественно, регистрацию.


Я еще не решил окончательно, но хотелось-бы все-таки что-то из ГВФ. У меня есть фото с сайта Airliners.net. на первом плане нос SUD Caravelle а на заднем плане Ил-18 в окраске LOT. Вот я что-то подобное хочу представить. Даже приобрел по случаю француза от Mach2. Но, это потом. Кстати, была ли окраска нижней части фюзеляжа (т.е. ее отсутствие) полированный аллюминий на серийных машинах?




> Присмотритесь, так же, к летающим лабораториям Ил-18 НИИ ГА.
> Среди них есть очень интересные - ДОРР, ледовые разведчики например...
> 
> А то амодел, на мой взгляд, дает довольно безликий вариант.


Да Амоделовская декаль "так себе", особенно удручает отсутствие обрамления остекления кабины.

----------


## Камчадал

> На Ил-76 "гражданские" кресла получались из "военных" с помощью подушки, вкладываемой в чашку для парашюта. Возможно на Ил-18 было так же. Хотя не факт.


У меня остались "экстра" кресла от Роденовского Ан-12, может их препилить да и в работу?

----------


## vomit airways

> На Ил-76 "гражданские" кресла получались из "военных" с помощью подушки, вкладываемой в чашку для парашюта. Возможно на Ил-18 было так же. Хотя не факт.


На Ил-18 "военные" кресла от "гражданских" сильно отличаются.
Так же и по узлу кпепления к полу.
Здесь военное. Схему гражданского отсканирую позже, если нужно...

----------


## vomit airways

Вот с гражданского Ил-18.
За качество извиняйте - исправлю.

----------


## Камчадал

Спасибо! У гражданского варианта все кресла экипажа единтичны? Или то, что по-середине за пилотами - откидное?

----------


## Pit

Спасибо за данные по креслам. Видимо "для военных" ставили именно на Ил-38. По памяти в том Ил-18 вроде обычные стояли.

----------


## vomit airways

Дико извиняюсь за качество - как раз остался без сканера.
Если что не понятно - перевыложу.

Кресло бортача (складное)

----------


## vomit airways

Штурман, радист и пол кабины...

----------


## Камчадал

Спасибо, фото не очень получились, но разобраться можно!

----------


## Камчадал

Возвращаюсь к носовой оконечности. Промерил еще раз размеры и обнаружил, что нос "убежал" на 3 мм. Опять удалял лишнее и делал картонные проставки. Теперь прошу пристально взглянуть на получившуюся геометрию и жду отзывов на увиденное.

----------


## vomit airways

Не знаю, как по сечениям, но по обводам все больше и больше походит на оригинал. Красным обозначил то, что по моему субъективному мнению нужно подправить.

1) переднее остекление сделано у амодел слегка выпуклым, а на   самолете эти окошки абсолютно плоские, поэтому будет не сложно вырезать их и вклеить свои 2 шт., придав лобовому остеклению правильный наклон (отметил красным)
    заодно можно вырезать под правильным углом и "открыть" форточки (совершенно очевидно, что у амодел разметка остекления схематична и  неверна), тем более, что Вы собираетесь имитировать кабину.

2) нижняя линия обреза остекления походит выше чем размечено у амодела

3) "ступенька" на границе остекления и носа - в 72-ом масштабе около 0,8 мм высотой (по стрелке "1", а также на фотке со "скулами")

4) линия обтекателя, там где подправил.

----------


## vomit airways

Мой любимец!
2-ой, 4-ый зафлюгированы...

----------


## Камчадал

> Не знаю, как по сечениям, но по обводам все больше и больше походит на оригинал.


Благодарю за поддержку! На мой (тоже субьективный) взгляд сейчас гораздо лучше. По поводу сечений вопрос темный и на участке обтекателя и его соединения с носовой частью я принял их как окружности. Похоже, что это близко к действительному состоянию дел. Так могу судить по имеющимся фотографиям оригинальных самолетов.




> 1) переднее остекление сделано у амодел слегка выпуклым, а на   самолете эти окошки абсолютно плоские, поэтому будет не сложно вырезать их и вклеить свои 2 шт., придав лобовому остеклению правильный наклон (отметил красным)


Я понял, речь идет о самых-самых лобовых окнах, тех что примыкают к продольному сечению, да? 




> заодно можно вырезать под правильным углом и "открыть" форточки (совершенно очевидно, что у амодел разметка остекления схематична и  неверна), тем более, что Вы собираетесь имитировать кабину.


А форточку хочу открыть только одну, со стороны командира. 




> 2) нижняя линия обреза остекления походит выше чем размечено у амодела


 А с этим что делать? Уменьшить видимую высоту окон или остекления вцелом?

----------


## Камчадал

> Мой любимец!
> 2-ой, 4-ый зафлюгированы...


Красивый самолет! Похоже, что это военная машина. Судя по створкам люка носового шасси.

----------


## vomit airways

> Уменьшить видимую высоту окон или остекления вцелом?


Все что ниже красной линии считать дюралем, то есть под грунт и покраску в дальнейшем.
Геометрию окошек выстраивать от этой линии вверх. У амодела высота окошек больше чем нужно и когда они подрежуться снизу будет что надо.
Если фотку боковика Вы вогнали точно в 1/72, то высоту и наклон окошек сбоку берите оттуда. Единственное - фотка делалась с земли и, поэтому, нижняя линия обреза остекления слегка уходит вверх, а должна быть точно параллельна СГФ.

----------


## vomit airways

> Карасивый самолет! Похоже, что это военная машина. Судя по створкам люка носового шасси.


Машина известная  Ил-20РТ RA-75481 240 ГвОСАП инженерно-исследовательского, если совсем точно.
Самолет бывший "СИП". Официально использовался для тренировки экипажей Ил-38. В книге Гордона - "IL-38 crew trainer".

Возможно, буду делать именно его.

----------


## Камчадал

Интересная судьба у этой машины. Наверное, полетал по Союзу в свое время. 
Да и соседи тоже не из простых!
Кстати, Амодел недавно выпустил именно эту модификацию. Только декаль, как я понял, СССРэшная и радар придется удалить.

----------


## vomit airways

> Кстати, Амодел недавно выпустил именно эту модификацию. Только декаль, как я понял, СССРэшная и радар придется удалить.


Да, эту и Бизона Ил-22. И проблема кривого киля на них решена - выполнен отдельной пластиковой деталью. :Frown: 
Кстати, на моей модели киль не столько завален на сторону, сколько имеет неравномерную толщину эпоксидки - "горбыли". У Вас, как я понял, он был завален вправо?

----------


## Pit

Прогресс налицо! Модель избавилась от пилы по задней кромке крыла, киль вылечили. Приятно, что А-Модел работает над ошибками!

----------


## Камчадал

> Да, эту и Бизона Ил-22.


Здорово, я подумываю о Ил-38. Может быть, когда нибудь...




> Кстати, на моей модели киль не столько завален на сторону, сколько имеет неравномерную толщину эпоксидки - "горбыли". У Вас, как я понял, он был завален вправо?


Да, если смотреть по направлению полета. Угол наклона был градусов 10, не меньше. А неравномерности по толщине я не обнаружил. Есть вмятина на левой верхней стороне фюзеляжа в районе салона первого класса (точнее была, вывел шпатлевкой). Также справа в основании киля высота фюзеляжа на пару мм меньше, чем слева (продавлен). Нужно выводить. Вообще, как я понял, понадобится ведерко шпатлевки и коврик шкурки чтобы исправить горбатого иначе чем обычно.

----------


## Камчадал

Думал, думал, да решил затеяться с салоном. Настелил пол (картон+металлический скотч), в конце третьего салона стенка из пенопласта. В передней части пол лежит на свинцовых пластинках, что для веса. Потом буду укладывать поверх пола еще один из тонкого картона на котором кресла и разделительные перегородки. Кстати, какой цвет обивки салона был на таких машинах? Синий?

----------


## Камчадал

Второе приближение. Остекление не трогал, только начал выводить неровности и пыльнул грунтом. Вроде-бы похоже.

----------


## Камчадал

Начал менять стеклышки в кабине пилотов. Вот как выглядит без центральных, как все подсохнет вставлю их и полоску пластика снизу остекления. 
С концевыми элеронами тоже проблемма. Та часть элерона, что ближе к фюзеляжу на  пару мм тоньше чем крыло. Да и ответная часть крыла не соответствует. Надо спиливать смолу и наклеивать пластину полистирола треугольной формы на внутренний угол элерона. Зазор между крылом все же остался, надо вклеивать полоску пластика и туда тоже.
Мотогондолы 2 и 3 не стыкуются с ответной частью. Тоже нужна пластинка полистирола.

----------


## Kasatka

Мда... немало работы требуются..

Стекло полировалось чем-нибудь?

----------


## Камчадал

Стекла не полировал. Для вставок использовал тонкий прозрачный плекс, даже во фьюче пока не купал.

----------


## vomit airways

> Мда... немало работы требуются.


Да, но прототип весьма эффектен и модели нормальной еще никто не сделал из амодела, так что мучения обязательно окупятся. :Smile: 
Кстати, несмотря на проблемы с обводами носа, в остальном, модель геометрически, на удивление, точная. Да и нос, по моему, чисто технологический просчет - перемудрили.

----------


## vomit airways

Камчадал, не знаю, есть ли у Вас эти схемы?
Это я к тому, чтобы поосторожнее со вставками...

----------


## Камчадал

Спасибо за схемы, пригодятся! Стараюсь лишнего не добавлять. Когда собирал мотогондолы пришлось торцы (в разъеме) равнять, вот может быть откуда этот мм. Да и ответная выемка в нижней поверхности крыла не позволяет подвести переднюю часть капота ближе - остается зазорчик.

----------


## vomit airways

> Да и ответная выемка в нижней поверхности крыла не позволяет подвести переднюю часть капота ближе - остается зазорчик.


Сейчас посмотрел свою модель - по моему, как раз этот зазорчик и нужно подгонять. Кстати, на крайних гондолах форма воздушно- масляных радиаторов на модели не верна. Соответственно и вырез под крыло придется тоже подгонять.
Продолжаю "пичкать" Вас полезными фото... :Smile:

----------


## Камчадал

> Продолжаю "пичкать" Вас полезными фото...


Спасибо, Ваши фотографии мне здорово помогают!



> Сейчас посмотрел свою модель - по моему, как раз этот зазорчик и нужно подгонять.


Я говорил о дв. 2 и 3. Первый и четвертый садятся нормально после подгонки. Надо пилить смолу и ответную часть пластика, тогда все более-менее. Но без шпатлевки не обойтись.



> Кстати, на крайних гондолах форма воздушно- масляных радиаторов на модели не верна. Соответственно и вырез под крыло придется тоже подгонять.


 Полностью согласен с первой частью. Думаю, что "губу" срежу и сделаю заново из листового полистирола "бутербродом".
Да,забыл подчеркнуть - чтобы упростить задачу с концевыми элеронами. Лучше _сразу_ вставить нужого размера и профиля пластинку полистирола _между_ половинками элерона, а уже потом их склеивать.

----------


## Камчадал

Продолжил с остеклением. Нужен совет - не слишком ли толстовата средняя стойка? Старался чтобы соотношение площадей стекол приблизительно соответствовало оригинальным ну и немного перемудрил со средней.
Вот продолжение истории с салоном. Да, больше ста посадочных мест - не шутка. Кстати, а кто бывал в буфете?

----------


## Kasatka

на мой взгляд, не только толстовата для масштаба, но и соседние два окна чуть шире чем надо

Ил-18 от Амодел

----------


## Pit

Камчадал, выделите пожалуйста аотом подушки на креслах цветом, а то как в ранних Як-42 получается :Wink:

----------


## Камчадал

> на мой взгляд, не только толстовата для масштаба, но и соседние два окна чуть шире чем надо


Спасибо, "фронтальные" окна действительно уже. А вот следущий ряд окон, пожалуй, самый широкий. Я с ними напортачил и пытался поиграться с толщиной переплетов. Похоже, что не удалось и надо переделать.

----------


## Камчадал

> Камчадал, выделите пожалуйста аотом подушки на креслах цветом, а то как в ранних Як-42 получается


Пит, спасибо! Буду делать и подушки, и подлокотники, и ... шторки тоже.

----------


## vomit airways

> Камчадал, выделите пожалуйста аотом подушки на креслах цветом, а то как в ранних Як-42 получается


to Pit
Нет, ли у Вас еще фоток салона этого борта? Особенно интересует отсек оборудования рядом с передними гардеробами (по стрелке), а так же вся выделенная на схеме зона. 
Будут интересны, так же, и др. фото его "внутренностей" :Smile:

----------


## Камчадал

> Будут интересны, так же, и др. фото его "внутренностей"


Будем дверку открывать?

----------


## Камчадал

Нашел вот такой вариант. Не совсем верный, но для разнообразия однообразия...

----------


## Pit

Из фотографий потрохов остались неопубликованными только внутренности туалета и приклеенный тут снимок.
Честно говоря, я не помню чтоб на этом самолёте бул отсек со спецоборудованием. Хотя могу и ошибаться.

----------


## vomit airways

> Будем дверку открывать?


Не, то для технографики. А то, доступный мне самолет слишком специфический - нет там всей этой роскоши.

Югославский вариант для Ил-18, на мой взгляд, - извращение! :Mad:

----------


## vomit airways

> Спасибо, "фронтальные" окна действительно уже. А вот следущий ряд окон, пожалуй, самый широкий. Я с ними напортачил и пытался поиграться с толщиной переплетов. Похоже, что не удалось и надо переделать.


Учитывая изначальную непригодность заготовки, правка, приблизительно, такая (при ракурсе на фото сверху - вниз)
Строго спереди окошки, как бы, более узкие и высокие.

----------


## Камчадал

Не могу не поделиться информаций для любителей Аэрофлота из разряда "с острой болью".
По-случаю приобрел Амоделский Ту-114. Проблеммы, на первый взгляд, теже что и с Ил-18 - толстоваты кромки крыльев, грубоватая стыковка фюзеляжа, тонкая расшивка смолы - но это субьективно. Вцелом модель достойная внимания во многих отношениях, да и все вышесказанное поправимо. Самый досадный (и тяжело устранимый промах) это декали. Все надписи и даже флаги неверные. Молчу про эмблемму JAL - это больно.
Но, удалось найти ОТЛИЧНЫЙ афтермаркет на linden hills http://www.lindenhillimports.com/news.htm за $30. Очень здорово помогает, уровень исполнения - шелкография (Чехи) и лазер (Италия). Пишут, что осталось мало, да и проект изначально выполнен американским энтузиастом нашего воздушного флота. 
Набор декалей позволяет выполнить оба варианта окраски и, похоже, что все существовавшие борта. 
Фото для сравнения - до и после...

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Вопрос по экстерьеру Ил-18, раз уж о нем зашла речь. Фото в книжке о Иле от "Цейтгауза" (к сожалению, не под руками) есть фото 18-го с серебристыми (полированная поверхность, покрытая лаком) крылом, стабилизатором и нижней частью фюзеляжа. Насколько это типично и много ли было "серебристых" Ил-18?

----------


## Nazar

> Вопрос по экстерьеру Ил-18, раз уж о нем зашла речь. Фото в книжке о Иле от "Цейтгауза" (к сожалению, не под руками) есть фото 18-го с серебристыми (полированная поверхность, покрытая лаком) крылом, стабилизатором и нижней частью фюзеляжа. Насколько это типично и много ли было "серебристых" Ил-18?



Ранние самолеты так окрашивали , потом ( год точно не знаю ) начали красить в серый

----------


## Камчадал

> Вопрос по экстерьеру Ил-18, раз уж о нем зашла речь. Фото в книжке о Иле от "Цейтгауза" (к сожалению, не под руками) есть фото 18-го с серебристыми (полированная поверхность, покрытая лаком) крылом, стабилизатором и нижней частью фюзеляжа. Насколько это типично и много ли было "серебристых" Ил-18?


Интересно, на обоих фотографиях (красная и "стандартная" для ранних вариантов окраски) неплохо видно, что нижняя часть фюзеляжа от носового обтекателя до окончания первого салона окрашены светло-серым, да и капоты моторов тоже. Может обман зрения?
На многих ч.б. фото нижняя часть сияет как полировка, однако как узнаешь пока не пощупаешь?

----------


## Камчадал

Переделал остекление. Как теперь? Переплеты вроде-бы совсем тонкие, не слишком-ли? Зазор у основания заполню после того как приклею носовую оконечность. А пока надо доделать салон и кабину пилотов. Кстати, устанавливались ли металлические двери между салонами или везде были занавески?

----------


## Камчадал

> Югославский вариант для Ил-18, на мой взгляд, - извращение!


А как на счет Douglas DС-6B в ливрее Adria Aviopromet?

----------


## Kasatka

> Переделал остекление. Как теперь? Переплеты вроде-бы совсем тонкие, не слишком-ли? Зазор у основания выполню после того как приклею носовую оконечность. А пока надо доделать салон и кабину пилотов. Кстати, устанавливались ли металлические двери между салонами или везде были занавески?


ну так вроде получше. 

А подлокотники где на креслах? =)

----------


## Камчадал

> А подлокотники где на креслах? =)


Так это же не финал! Будут обязательно!
А вот почему никто не спрашивает как это все хозяйство влезает непосредственно внутрь фюзеляжа?

----------


## Atlant

Я спрошу! :)
"Как это все хозяйство непосредственно внутрь фюзеляжа?"
судя по тому, что кресла пошире, чем основание можно предполодить, что влезает "со скрипом". Так?
Отличная работа - смотрю с огромным интересом и удовольствием.

----------


## Камчадал

> Я спрошу! :)
> "Как это все хозяйство непосредственно внутрь фюзеляжа?"
> судя по тому, что кресла пошире, чем основание можно предполодить, что влезает "со скрипом". Так?
> Отличная работа - смотрю с огромным интересом и удовольствием.


Спасибо за поддержку! Со скрипом - это точно. 
Во-первых, пришлось спилить почти всю смолу изнутри (придется восстановить когда доберемся до носа) в месте разъема носовой оконечности и фюзеляжа. 
Во-вторых, "ножки" кресел, да и сами кресла выступают за край картона ("пола") на 4-5 мм. Это позволяет "придвинуть" кресла ближе к иллюминаторам. 
В-третьих, выступающая за край картона часть "ножек" подрезана по-диагонали вверх. Так соблюдается "сферичность" салона, что и позволяет пропихнуть кресла в самой широкой части сечения фюзеляжа.
И последнее, картон остается гибким в районе прохода между рядами кресел - это добавляет еще несколько дополнительных мм.

----------


## Камчадал

Вот как теперь выглядят два салона и буфет. К сожалению, подлокотников не будет. Пробовал несколько раз делать их из картона, но мне не нравится результат. Однако, вместо подлокотников будет свет в 1м и 2м салонах. Вот такие световоды нашлись в загашнике.

----------


## Pit

> К сожалению, подлокотников не будет. Пробовал несколько раз делать их из картона, но мне не нравится результат.


А зачем делать их из картона? ИМХО, гораздо просче нарезать тянутый литник. Сечение особо заметно не будет, зато клеится хорошо и размер с помощью простой приспособы можно стандартизировать. Да и вырезать каждый подлокотник по отдельности не надо - просто отрезаете кусочек от "тянучки".

----------


## Surok

Что-то не смог обнаружить указанной вами декали на lindenhill, даже в старых новостях и в sold out нету :( 
+всё уже изгуглил - толку почти никакого.
Не укажете точную ссылку?

Ну и чтобы не только оффтопить - мое решение по запихиванию салона: так же вклеить "фальшпол", а потом на него наклеить пол из 2 частей - правой и левой, например, справа - кресла и пол прохода, слева - только кресла.
Сделал для своего 114 две тройки кресел (правую и левую) и собираюсь их растиражировать.
К слову, на Иле перегородки проходят через отверстие в носу? На 114 нет, придется извращаться.
Еще, ИМХО, можно сделать шторки - их через иллюминаторы часто видно снаружи.

С уважением, Surok

----------


## Atlant

Интересные световоды! Что это такое? От чего? рассеивают свет по всей поверхности или по ребрам? Я делал освещение в салоне (правда салон был без кресел и переборок) обычними белыми светодиодами - через окна просвечивает хорошо. но в Ил-18 свет должен быть наверное желтоватым? Сейчас кстати одна фирма продает светодиоды цвета "лампочки накаливания". Дорого, но для таких целей наверное оно того стоит!

----------


## Камчадал

> Что-то не смог обнаружить указанной вами декали на lindenhill, даже в старых новостях и в sold out нету :( 
> +всё уже изгуглил - толку почти никакого.
> Не укажете точную ссылку?


Да это и была точная ссылка. А то что не гуглится - это правда. Видно большой секрет. 
Я общался с человеком по имени Jennings Heilig, мыло jrh@pemtel.net. Он ответил сразу и переадресовал на lindenhill. Там я собственно и купил свой комплект. Однако, он написал, что у него есть небольшой запас цветных декалей (т.е. кроме номеров), да и номера он может допечатать если надо. Так что пишите ему и может чего получится. Если с языком на Вы, то могу посодействовать - пишите в личное. 



> Ну и чтобы не только оффтопить - мое решение по запихиванию салона: так же вклеить "фальшпол", а потом на него наклеить пол из 2 частей - правой и левой, например, справа - кресла и пол прохода, слева - только кресла.
> Сделал для своего 114 две тройки кресел (правую и левую) и собираюсь их растиражировать.
> К слову, на Иле перегородки проходят через отверстие в носу? На 114 нет, придется извращаться.
> Еще, ИМХО, можно сделать шторки - их через иллюминаторы часто видно снаружи.
> С уважением, Surok


Ну, может это не такой уж и оффтоп. У меня была другая идея (но пока еще серьезно не начинал - сверлю иллюминаторы изнутри и снаружи, очень толсто выполнены отбортовки, особенно для потолочных окон что в районе буфетов). Так вот, думал фальшпол делать частями и заносить внутрь вертикально (под 180) через отверстие для ниши передней стойки шасси. А уже внутри разворачивать горизонтально. Хотя можно и так, как вы предлагаете. Я так тоже думал с Ильюшиным, но потом решил делать пол целиком. Картон и так не совсем ровный, а когда еще из двух половин то слишком волнистый пол получается.
А про шторки, так это вопрос решенный, вот только с подлокотниками закончу. А то товарищи просят...

----------


## Камчадал

> Интересные световоды! Что это такое? От чего? рассеивают свет по всей поверхности или по ребрам? Я делал освещение в салоне (правда салон был без кресел и переборок) обычними белыми светодиодами - через окна просвечивает хорошо. но в Ил-18 свет должен быть наверное желтоватым? Сейчас кстати одна фирма продает светодиоды цвета "лампочки накаливания". Дорого, но для таких целей наверное оно того стоит!


Световоды хорошие, KATOвские, сделано в Японии! Рассеивают по !градиенту! (толщина световода изменяется от начала к окончанию) и по ребрам и через поверхность. Ну и не такие они дорогие к слову сказать. Эти световоды используют железнодорожные моделисты.
Да, по поводу света полностью согласен. Лучше ставить лампочки накаливания, светодиоды вылядят неестественно. Совсем.

----------


## Камчадал

> А зачем делать их из картона? ИМХО, гораздо просче нарезать тянутый литник. Сечение особо заметно не будет, зато клеится хорошо и размер с помощью простой приспособы можно стандартизировать. Да и вырезать каждый подлокотник по отдельности не надо - просто отрезаете кусочек от "тянучки".


Тянутый литник это хорошая идея. У меня даже есть специальные полоски пластика круглого сечения (лапша). Однако, они слишком тонкие и боковая проекция у них никакая. Так что буду опять резать картон, но теперь уже на "гильотине". Может это поможет в плане аккуратности и внешнего вида.

----------


## Камчадал

> Сделал для своего 114 две тройки кресел (правую и левую) и собираюсь их растиражировать.


Если есть возможность, то покажите что получилось и расскажите как и что делали.

----------


## Atlant

> Да, по поводу света полностью согласен. Лучше ставить лампочки накаливания, светодиоды вылядят неестественно. Совсем.


Не совсем согласен - лампочки перегорают, светодиоды при правильном использовании - не должны. Ну а для того, что-бы светодиоды в данном случае выглядели естетсвенно - посмотрите здесь: http://www.ngineering.com/2x3_incand_photo.htm
На картинке слева - белый светодиод, а справа - имитирующий цвет лампы накаливания!
Размер светодиода: 2*3 мм. Вот здесь: http://www.ngineering.com/2x3_data.htm полная спецификация.
А вот здесь: цены и прочее: http://www.ngineering.com/lightng.htm
Пользуйтесь на здоровье!

----------


## Камчадал

> Не совсем согласен - лампочки перегорают, светодиоды при правильном использовании - не должны.


Спасибо за ссылки! Правда, диоды долговечнее, а этот желтый свет выглядит хорошо. Однако, и с ними не все так гладко. Бывает и брак, особенно у азиатского производителя. Диод надо присоединять через сопротивление, а может и еще чего надо придумать чтобы чтобы не перегорали (?). 
Из моего опыта эксплуатации моделей со светодиодами могу отметить, что диоды неплохо выглядят как отдельный источник света (лампочка, фара и т.д.), особенно когда мало места для установки. Хотя на мой взгляд страдают избыточной желтизной или наоборот белизной, т.е. все-таки ненатуральне они. Но это субъективно, а конкретно указанные вами в руках не держал. 
Для подсветки салона мне больше нравятся обычные лампочки. Да и жечь свет часто не придется, может и не перегорят за пару фотосессий?

----------


## Atlant

Владислав, на пару фото-сессий лампочек точно хватит! :) А если их еще и аккуратно (то-бишь плавно) зажигать, то они еще дольше служить будут. (Электрическая лампочка накаливания сгорает чаще всего в момент включения - резкий нагрев. Если напряжение на лампу подавать постепено, то нету резкого нагрева и лампочка работает дольше).
Ну а по поводу цвета - это да, есть такое дело у белых светодиодов - аж в синеву цвет уходит. Но если делать не Ил-18, а Боинг-747, то там как раз этот цвет подходит. (это как раз то, что я делал)  :Biggrin: 
Насчет брака - пока мне бракованные не попадались.
А по поводу электропитания светодиодов - на том-же сайте есть небольшие электронные схены-преобразователи напряжения (это что-бы без сопротивлений). Ну и сопротивление впаять - тоже не велика проблема.
Вопрос по свето-технике: у Ил-18 какой маячок был - вращаюшийся или "моргалка"? на том-же сайте есть описание как сделать эффект  вращающегося из 3-х светодиодов.
Вот главная страница:
http://www.ngineering.com/Lighting%2...20Aircraft.htm
Кликните на "Video of Effect" для "Rotating beacon simulator". Там видео железно-дорожное, но эффект видно.
С нетерпением ожидаю описания продолжения процесса постройки.
Удачи!
Лёня.

----------


## Pit

Один из вариантов работы с освещением на базе светодиодов:
http://www.airliner-models.ru/forum/24-47-1

----------


## Камчадал

> Вопрос по свето-технике: у Ил-18 какой маячок был - вращаюшийся или "моргалка"?


Спасибо за поддержку, Леонид! Ответить на этот вопрос не могу, нет информации (это маячок в районе измерителя скорости?). Я думаю такой дивайс уместно будет поставить на Ил-38 (когда до него руки дойдут), там маяк почти на самом видном месте! Скорее всего что на Ил-18 буду ставить только свет в салоне. Ведь если на одну модель поставить все возможные осветительные приборы, то что же делать с другими моделями? Никакого разнообразия. 
А говоря о таких диодах и иже с ними, то мое отношение очень положительные. Можно создать очень убедительную картину наружных огней и фар.
А с продолжением я постараюсь не тянуть. Часть работы я специально не освещаю, т.к. наверное, это никому не интересно. Много приходится выводить в районах стыковки половин фюзеляжа и иллюминаторов. Непросто получается со стабилизатором и рулями высоты - в местах стыковки пластика и смолы много шпатлевки и вышкуривания. Однако, процесс идет вперед.

----------


## Камчадал

> Один из вариантов работы с освещением на базе светодиодов:
> http://www.airliner-models.ru/forum/24-47-1


Спасибо! Если сподоблюсь, то буду делать освещение грузового салона в Ан-22 или Ил-76 - вот там простор для фантазии!

----------


## Atlant

> Ведь если на одну модель поставить все возможные осветительные приборы, то что же делать с другими моделями? Никакого разнообразия.


Нууу, мил человек - это Вы загнули :) Они и по составу и по режимам работы разные на разных самолетах, ну а самое главное - это зависит от режима работы. То-есть если самолет стоит на стоянке пассажиры загружаются-разгружаются, то свет только внутри салона и должен гореть. (правда очень часто еще и "габаритные" огни включают - на законцовках крыла и в хвосте (БАНО)) Маячок/моргалку включают только когда готовятся запустить двигатель и моргают они до тех пор пока двигатели работают. (Есть видео на YOUTUBE - про безопасность движения самолетов на земле рассказывается и в том числе про использование огней).
Удачи Вам в работе! С нетерпением жду продолжения!

----------


## Surok

> Если есть возможность, то покажите что получилось и расскажите как и что делали.


Да, в общем-то, что тут рассказывать:



До совершенной аккуратности доводить не стал, т.к. все равно толком видно не будет. Даже через люмики из оргахи.
Да и учтите, что фото сильно больше оригинала, на глаз все относительно пристойно.
Картон и бумагу ставить внутрь модели боюсь - а ну как поведет все от влажности, а она у нас в Приморье суровая.
Еще думаю, надо потолок салона сделать из тонкого пластика, заодно получится оформить участок с подсветкой и багажные полки. Только где такой огромный кусок "доширачки" взять?! А края можно спрятать направляющими оконных шторок. Кстати, как их монтировать планируете? А то это одна из немногих деталей салона, которую точно видно снаружи.
Я когда покупал Тушку, выбирал еще между Ил-18 и В-12, но она показалась наименее трудозатратной.
С уважением, Surok.

----------


## Камчадал

> До совершенной аккуратности доводить не стал, т.к. все равно толком видно не будет. Даже через люмики из оргахи.


Вообще-то выглядит просто здорово! То, что у вас получилось, качеством и достоверностью соответствует очень крепкому афтермаркету. Большой вам респект! Как будете множить? Силикон (извините за выражение)?



> Кстати, как их монтировать планируете? А то это одна из немногих деталей салона, которую точно видно снаружи.


Я делаю шторки из тонких салфеток. Сначала купаю их в футуре и придаю им какую-о форму (складки и т.д.), даю подсохнуть и тонирую сильно разведенной краской (бежевой и чуть-чуть коричневого по-вкусу). Когда все готово, то с обратной стороны проема наношу каплю клиарфикс и пинцетом с изогнутыми кончиками клею шторки. Если что-то пошло криво, то всегда можно подкорректировать изнутри чем-то вроде длинной рейки.

----------


## Камчадал

> Картон и бумагу ставить внутрь модели боюсь - а ну как поведет все от влажности, а она у нас в Приморье суровая.


Я картон пропитываю суперклеем. Когда он высыхает, то по своим свойствам становится очень близок к пластику. Его можно шкурить под водой, пилить, красить (желательно по праймеру) и т.д. Вот только клеить приходится все тем же ацетатом.
Мне картон нравится еще тем, что любая заготовка легко вырезается простыми ножницами и не доставляет хлопот с подгонкой. Заготовку можно гнуть и делать развертку. Да и дешевле, конечно, чем полистирол. Важно найти картон хорошего качества, типа полиграфического, где одна сторона глянцевая (она клеится лучше всего). Может для потолка это выход?

----------


## Scale-Master

> Да, в общем-то, что тут рассказывать:
> 
> 
> 
> До совершенной аккуратности доводить не стал, т.к. все равно толком видно не будет. Даже через люмики из оргахи.
> Да и учтите, что фото сильно больше оригинала, на глаз все относительно пристойно.
> Картон и бумагу ставить внутрь модели боюсь - а ну как поведет все от влажности, а она у нас в Приморье суровая.
> Еще думаю, надо потолок салона сделать из тонкого пластика, заодно получится оформить участок с подсветкой и багажные полки. Только где такой огромный кусок "доширачки" взять?! А края можно спрятать направляющими оконных шторок. Кстати, как их монтировать планируете? А то это одна из немногих деталей салона, которую точно видно снаружи.
> Я когда покупал Тушку, выбирал еще между Ил-18 и В-12, но она показалась наименее трудозатратной.
> С уважением, Surok.


Круто выглядит! Молодец! 
Я бы например задумался-бы в плане аккуратности и вынес-бы такой интерьер в тираж. Поверь, желающих было-бы много!

----------


## Surok

> Круто выглядит! Молодец! 
> Я бы например задумался-бы в плане аккуратности и вынес-бы такой интерьер в тираж. Поверь, желающих было-бы много!


Вот в этом малость сомневаюсь - креслица-то только на Ту-114 подойдут, на других машинах они отличались. И даже для него это только один тип из трех (1 и 3 салон, во 2 и в купе - другие). К тому же для производства афтемаркета не худо бы иметь рефренс получше, чем "выпуклый морской глаз" и прикидки по фоткам и скриншотам из "Крыльев над континентами" (кто вдруг не видел - смотреть обязательно!) Чертежей-то на кресла вроде нет, если б кто в Монино обмерил...
А для себя планирую теперь осваивать копирование силиконом и литье из эпоксидки.
С уважением, Surok

----------


## Камчадал

Вот такие получились подлокотники. Вид сбоку вроде-бы ничего, хотя после предидущего поста осадочек остался...

----------


## Камчадал

Еще раз про... нос. Прошу взглянуть еще раз пристально на его геометрию. Почти закончил его выводить, так что потом повернуть вспять будет тяжело. Для сравнения отливка от Ил-38.

----------


## vomit airways

> Еще раз про... нос. Прошу взглянуть еще раз пристально на его геометрию. Почти закончил его выводить, так что потом повернуть вспять будет тяжело. Для сравнения отливка от Ил-38.


Сравним примитивно - "на глазок"... :Wink: 
Что видим?

----------


## Камчадал

> Сравним примитивно - "на глазок"...
> Что видим?


Вижу угол наклона лобового остекления неверен. А в остальном, по-конкретнее, если можно. А то бывает глаз "замыливается". А фото в масштабе?

----------


## Baiji

> Вижу угол наклона лобового остекления неверен. А в остальном, по-конкретнее, если можно. А то бывает глаз "замыливается". А фото в масштабе?


Немного пофотошопил. В качестве "базы" для масштабирования, выбрал расстояние от кончика носа до начала остекления.

----------


## vomit airways

> Немного пофотошопил. В качестве "базы" для масштабирования, выбрал расстояние от кончика носа до начала остекления.


Baiji, несовсем понятна линия по желтым стрелкам. В несобранном, правда, состоянии эта часть модели идеально накладывается на эту фотку, вогнанную в 72-ой масштаб, а Камчадал, вроде, клеил без вставок :Confused:

----------


## vomit airways

Камчадалу
Владислав, не поленитесь, все таки, еще повозиться с "носом"!
Кресла, освещение - это, конечно, замечательно, но именно похожесть "морды" определит в итоге вид модели.

Кстати, фара имеет достаточно ребристую выштамповку вокруг - думаю, тщательно зашкуренной пластинки "вермишельного" пластика будет достаточно. :Smile:

----------


## Baiji

> Baiji, несовсем понятна линия по желтым стрелкам. В несобранном, правда, состоянии эта часть модели идеально накладывается на эту фотку, вогнанную в 72-ой масштаб, а Камчадал, вроде, клеил без вставок


Уверен - это из-за того что фотки с разных ракурсов по вертикали. На соответствие "по Y" в данном случае, видимо, можно "забить".

Т.е. кроме угла наклона остекления всё супер!  :Smile:

----------


## Камчадал

> В несобранном, правда, состоянии эта часть модели идеально накладывается на эту фотку, вогнанную в 72-ой масштаб, а Камчадал, вроде, клеил без вставок


Вставка была, и, вполне приличная по размерам. Большего диаметра чем сечение в пластике и на несколько мм длинее чем вырезанный кусок.

----------


## Камчадал

> Камчадалу
> Владислав, не поленитесь, все таки, еще повозиться с "носом"!
> Кресла, освещение - это, конечно, замечательно, но именно похожесть "морды" определит в итоге вид модели.


Полностью согласен, что в этом случае форма определяет содержание. Лениться мне нельзя, т.к. еще есть на-руках Ил-38. Хотя Амодел и несколько исправил ситуацию с остеклением да и ЛНД стал получше, но проблемма с носом осталась. Так что рассчитываю сделать форму и отливку, чтобы второй раз не морочиться.

----------


## Камчадал

> Кстати, фара имеет достаточно ребристую выштамповку вокруг - думаю, тщательно зашкуренной пластинки "вермишельного" пластика будет достаточно.


А если из металлического скотча? Или пластик проще?

----------


## Камчадал

> Т.е. кроме угла наклона остекления всё супер!


Елей на раны! Стеклышки я ему быстро повыбиваю. 
А вот с оценкой остекления Ил-38 я поторопился. Сегодня сравнил его с тем что имеется для 18-го. Так вот, стекло от 38-го !легко! накрывается таковым от 18-го. Такое впечатление, что Амодел как-то с масштабом поигрался и сальдо не в пользу бедных. Если корректировать носовую оконечность на 38-м до масштабного размера, то придется тянуть новое стекло.

----------


## Sveto

If you are looking for photos of Yugoslav Il-18

http://www.al-airliners.be/d-j/jat/juil-18.jpg

----------


## Камчадал

> If you are looking for photos of Yugoslav Il-18
> 
> http://www.al-airliners.be/d-j/jat/juil-18.jpg


Thank you brother! The picture is beautiful, I like that kind of "live shots". I'm not going to build the Tito's VIP, but I'm planing to do DC-6B in Adria Aviopromet livery (Begemot-Lift here! decals).

----------


## Sveto

Ok,but i will post here one more :)

----------


## Камчадал

> Ok,but i will post here one more :)


You are more then welcome! Is that black car a Tatra model? Looks like the guards are playing chess!

----------


## Sveto

dont know :) i have two more photos:)

----------


## Камчадал

> dont know :) i have two more photos:)


Thank you for your photos! The first one is kind of rare and it was taken during the foreign trip (probably DDR), the second one has an absolutely gorgeous scenic view on the back!
By the way, do you know what color have been used for the lower parts of fuselage and wings? Is it neutral gray or polished metal or both?

----------


## Камчадал

Вот кое-что из экспериментов с металлом.

----------


## Pit

Покритикую маленько.
Накладку вокруг выхлопа ВСУ, ИМХО, стоило сперва "проклепать", а потом приклеивать выступающей стороной клёпки наружу. 
А вообще неплохо смотрится. С жалюзи это (ИМХО опять же) одно из самых интересных решений, очень реалистично получается, только акуратность нужна.

----------


## Sveto

i think polished metal..but will check that

----------


## Камчадал

> i think polished metal..but will check that


Thank you brother!

----------


## Pit

It isn't polished. It is painted panel.
There are 3 different planes on photos below.

----------


## Камчадал

> It isn't polished. It is painted panel.
> There are 3 different planes on photos below.


У меня нет окончательной уверенности на счет ранних вариантов окраски, особенно для 18В. На некоторых фотографиях, часть панелей выглядит как полированный металл. Например, капоты двигателей. На той же машине видна разница в окраске передней части фюзеляжа, т.е. она окрашена серым, а остальная часть выглядит как металл. Конечто, всегда можно поймать момент, когда самолет голый или в процессе покраски, но такая "мозаичная" покраска несколько удивляет на рейсовой машине (см. пост №81). Нужен свидетель из далеких 70-х.

----------


## Камчадал

Вот такие стеклышки. Кстати, нижняя граница остекления проходит под углом или вертикально? Пока оставил вопрос с нижней кромкой открытым.

----------


## Pit

Что касается полированного металла на отечественных ВС, то кроме как на штоках циллиндров шасси я его видел только на обечайках воздухозаборников (редко). Чаще там просто неокрашенный алюминий (матовый). Но согласен с Вами, нужен свидетель. Впрочем, хорошие фотографии тоже подойдут...

----------


## Камчадал

Прошу совета по двум вопросам:
- Как перешить расшивку? Какие используются приспособления (ну, кроме иглы и скрайбера), что-то слышал про толстый скотч и т.д., но ясности всеже нет. Как наносить прямые линии расшивки и не уйти всторону? Есть ли разница в подходах при обработке пластика и смолы?
- Как клонировать детали с помощью силикона (двухкомпонентного)? Как создаются формы и что нужно учитывать, например как заливать смолу и добавлять ли ее через литник или посто заполнять две половинки и склеивать их вместе?

----------


## Pin

"Толстый скоч" - Dymo Tape - клейкая лента, на которой специальным принтером теснят ценники. Выглядит так:
http://www.whsmith.co.uk/CatalogAndS...-25706925.html

Как наносить прямые линии - по линейке. 

Кроме игл и скрайберов есть всякого рода пилки, например 
http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10014995

С "амоделовской" смолой скрайбером работать неудобно, пилкой - в самый раз

----------


## Pit

> - Как перешить расшивку?


Я обычно поступаю так:
1) беру чертёж и сравнивую его с доступными фотографиями прототипа
2) беру модель и с равнивую расшивку с чертежём, с учётом поправок, внесёных в чертёж согласно п.1
3) зашпатлёвываю на модели "лишнюю" и слишком глубокую расшивку
4) рисую карандашём (простым) новую
5) по карандашным линиям иглой продавливаю новую расшивку
6) накатываю шестерёнкой заклёпочные швы.
В качестве линейки использую линейку (прямую) и лекала, вырезанные из карт оплаты сотовой связи. Расшивку воспроизвожу не всю, а только наиболее заметную. Лючки и панели иногда делаю с помощью апликации из фольги (просто наклеиваю на модель).

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Эпоксидку кроить, хочу еще раз подчеркнуть, только пилкой и очень аккуратно - этот материал литья Ила легко крошится!

----------


## Камчадал

> "Толстый скоч" - Dymo Tape - клейкая лента, на которой специальным принтером теснят ценники. Выглядит так:
> http://www.whsmith.co.uk/CatalogAndS...-25706925.html
> 
> Как наносить прямые линии - по линейке. 
> 
> Кроме игл и скрайберов есть всякого рода пилки, например 
> http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10014995
> 
> С "амоделовской" смолой скрайбером работать неудобно, пилкой - в самый раз


Спасибо, буду искать пилки, а вот скотч уже знаю где купить.

----------


## Камчадал

> Я обычно поступаю так: ...


Спасибо! А иглой именно продавливать или скрести?

----------


## Камчадал

> Эпоксидку кроить, хочу еще раз подчеркнуть, только пилкой и очень аккуратно - этот материал литья Ила легко крошится!


На это я тоже обратил внимание. Наверное, товарищи из Амодела делают будерброд - наносят тонкий слой смолы на формующую поверхность, а потом усиливают вторым слоем эпоксидки и стеклоткани. Бывает, что между первой и второй - промежуток небольшой (т.е. скрытая полость).

----------


## Pit

Иглой расшивку я именно продавливаю. Плюсы: неправильно нанесённый шов можно легко устранить, просто несколько раз проведя по нему ногтем. Минусы: по краям шва остаются наросты выдавленного пластика. Устраняется парой проходов шабера вдоль шва (после этого можно ещё раз прочистить иглой оставшуюся канавку). На А-Модельской смоле этот метод не пробовал. Смола от КАЮК расшивается таким способом так же, как пластик.
ИМХО, работоспособность метода на смоле будет сильно зависить от твёрдости отливки. Чем твёрже смола, тем хуже результат. На твёрдом - только царапать.

----------


## vomit airways

"Полированный метал", если имеется в виду его эталонный "американский" вариант, на Ил-18 не применялся.
На ранних вариантах аэрофлота, а так же "фазане", использовалась краска на основе алюминиевой пудры идентичная той, что использовалась на МиГ-15,17, вопреки бытующему мнению, что это неокрашенный дюралюмин.
В "Армаде" на МиГ-15, если не ошибаюсь, есть точный рецепт этой краски...

----------


## Baiji

> ... а так же "фазане" ...


Добрый день, vomit airways!

Долго и безуспешно искал информацию по фазанам. У меня имеется только одна фотка из книжки Якубовича, пара строк текста оттуда же и выкраска с палитры крыла, противоречащая фотке.
У Вас есть какая-либо информация по "фазан"ам? Или, может быть подскажите, где информацию можно найти?

----------


## Камчадал

> На ранних вариантах аэрофлота, а так же "фазане", использовалась краска на основе алюминиевой пудры идентичная той, что использовалась на МиГ-15,17, вопреки бытующему мнению, что это неокрашенный дюралюмин.
> В "Армаде" на МиГ-15, если не ошибаюсь, есть точный рецепт этой краски...


Посмотрел в указанном источнике: покрывали пентафталевым лаком с добавкой алюминиевой пудры. Как я понял, лак дает очень легкий золотисто-желтый оттенок к основному алюминиевому цвету. Т.е. нижнюю часть фюзеляжа и планер можно покрыть полуматовым алюминием с незначительным добавленем желто-золотистого?

----------


## vomit airways

> У Вас есть какая-либо информация по "фазан"ам? Или, может быть подскажите, где информацию можно найти?


Baiji, К сожалению "фазанами" не интересовался, но в курсе, что информации почти не сохранилось.
Могу посоветовать одно - отсматривать авиационную документальную хронику, коей нынче немало. Иногда проскакивают весьма ценные кадры.
Так, например, в передаче Разбаша о полярной авиации промелькнул Ил-18 2-ой антарктической экспедиции в комбинированной окраске - ранний аэрофлот (синий) + полярные красные  элементы - редчайшие кадры! А в передаче о Кокинаки вдруг показали пилотаж раннего МиГ-19 в демо окраcке под "стрижа". Во как!

----------


## vomit airways

to Камчадал
Вот, уже выкладывал на scalemodels.
На модели напрочь проигнорирован излом по центроплану. (фото Ил-38)
Полагаю, что и угол "V" крыла не точен. Пока не мерял, но техдокументацией на все "углы" располагаю...
Накладка в этом месте очень толстая. Есть и др. фото. Может сделать такую на модели из двух деталей со стыком-ребром? По крайней мере сымитировать этим излом.
Вообще, Владислав, стоит ли дальше углубляться в особенности матчасти или модель планируется "попсовая"? (хотя, по продемонстрированному заделу, такого не скажешь :Smile: )

----------


## Baiji

> Baiji, К сожалению "фазанами" не интересовался, но в курсе, что информации почти не сохранилось.
> Могу посоветовать одно - отсматривать авиационную документальную хронику, коей нынче немало. Иногда проскакивают весьма ценные кадры.
> Так, например, в передаче Разбаша о полярной авиации промелькнул Ил-18 2-ой антарктической экспедиции в комбинированной окраске - ранний аэрофлот (синий) + полярные красные  элементы - редчайшие кадры! А в передаче о Кокинаки вдруг показали пилотаж раннего МиГ-19 в демо окраcке под "стрижа". Во как!


Спасибо и на том!  :Smile:

----------


## Baiji

Уважаемый, Vomit airways!

Я пожалуй обнаглею и спрошу: нет ли у Вас информации на Рыболова?
Надеюсь, уважаемый Камчадал великодушно простит меня за "полуоффтопик"...

----------


## Камчадал

> to Камчадал
> Вот, уже выкладывал на scalemodels.
> На модели напрочь проигнорирован излом по центроплану. (фото Ил-38)Полагаю, что и угол "V" крыла не точен. Пока не мерял, но техдокументацией на все "углы" располагаю...


Да, действительно. Я не заметил. Кстати, сравнил центропланы Ил-38 и Ил-18. Расшивка и размеры вполне идентичные (за исключением области створок отсеков вооружения), а вот V центропланов различается. Точнее на Ил-38 никакого V нету, все строго горизонтально.



> Накладка в этом месте очень толстая. Есть и др. фото. Может сделать такую на модели из двух деталей со стыком-ребром? По крайней мере сымитировать этим излом.


Если можно, то добавьте фоток. Посмотрю смогу-ли я сделать что-нибудь.



> Вообще, Владислав, стоит ли дальше углубляться в особенности матчасти или модель планируется "попсовая"? (хотя, по продемонстрированному заделу, такого не скажешь)


Я стараюсь собрать модель похожую на прототип (иными словами: "я выращиваю кулубнику своими собственными руками...") и в чем-то оригинальную (в хорошем смысле этого слова). Опыта у меня не много, так что "две блохи" уже проскочили, а может их будет еще больше. Однако, планирую этот проект закончить и чтобы не было мучительно больно.

----------


## Pit

Пара снимков излома на Ил-18

----------


## vomit airways

"Накладка" на Ил-18(20) - вид сбоку...

----------


## vomit airways

А вот с торца на Ил-38.
Очень хорошо видно, насколько "накладка" является формообразующей этого излома!

----------


## vomit airways

> нет ли у Вас информации на Рыболова?


Имеете ввиду лаборатории ДОРР?
Пожалуй, самая интересная тема для Ил-18.
Мне известны две машины: СССР-74267 и СССР-74268. 
Причем патрулирование береговой экономической зоны и рыбразведка далеко не самая показательная функция, поэтому с "Рыболовом" не соглашусь! 
Было еще и тестирование разнообразной аппаратуры по геофизике, навигация по самым "низам", ледовая разведка, полеты в Арктике и Антарктике и т.д. Информация об этом есть в сети, хотя и несколько противоречивая. 
Чисто внешне СССР-74267, в отличие от 268 (!), имел обтекатель магнитометра, как на Ил-38. Оба самолета имели обтекатели астрокомпаса, так же аналогичные Ил-38, несколько блистеров по обоим бортам, обтекатель лидара в районе "пяты"...

На "avia.ru", если не ошибаюсь, была такая тема, но давно. Вот, кстати, сохранил описание штурманом, летавшим на ДОРР, весьма "творческого"  подхода к работе одного экипажа:

Трюк одного командира Ил-18ДОРР. Время прошло много можно и его фамилию - Яник.
Так вот, на контроле экономической зоны, летишь на 3000-4000 метров и пялишься в локатор (РПСН-3, по-моему, не чета следующим: "Гроза-24", "Гроза-62" и т.д., на которых ни черта не видно), на этом же все до маленькой лодки в море видать. В салоне сидять инспекторы рыбнадзора. Увидел скопление корабликов (обычно браконьера по 5-6 суденышков, кучкой ходили), зовешь инспектора, он сверяет по своим документам есть ли в этом районе наши суда. Если нет - снижаемся до минимума и начинаем лицезреть нарушителей. В основном, почему-то, тайваньцы браконьерили. Инспектор лезит через головы пилотов и фотографирует суда, главным образом позывные на рубках. Наш радист в Петропавловск сообщает по дальней координаты обнаруженных. Дальше правда или нет - не знаю, инспектор говорил, что фото с задокументированным временем и координатами нарушителей - в международный суд, который по позывным судов вычисляет владельца и вчиняет иск, который в 100% взыскивается + стоимость улова по тоннажу судна (был улов или нет, никого не волновало). Есть другой вариант. Координаты сообщаются судам рыбнадцора, те спешат на перехват. Но, как всегда - то солярки нет, то неисправность какая, да и этих судов было всего два!!. Очень, говорил, любили просить помощи у пограничных судов, те иногда помогали, когда не лениво было. Правда догнать практически никогда нашим славным пограничникам не удавалось, китайские суденышки хоть и маленькие, но очень быстроходные. Когда неудающейся погоней наши пограничники совсем озлоблялись, бывало и из турели палили. Несколько суденышков подстрелили, рыбаки с них на свои соседние, а наши на подстреленное за добычей: магнитофоны и пр., что с собой китайцы забрать не успевали, а не успевали они почти ничего с собой забрать, скорее от страха, только ведь из турели получили.
Так вот про "фокус" нашего командира. Я в его экипаже не летал, мы сменяли их экипаж, мне штурман Марик (Марк) рассказывал, сам, кстати - югослав, все на родину собирался на совсем, собирался, собирался, а там война началась, закончил собираться.
Подлетает Яник к суденышкам, а хитрые китайцы тентами рубки задраяли, чтоб позывных не видно было. Инспектор - расстроен, что снимать, говорит, тенты что-ли. КВС доглодав куриную ногу и засунув кость в пепельницу, потому, как сам не курил, говорит:"Спокуха, щас будет, что снимать".
Далее заходит на судно, снижается так, что брызги от волн на лобовое стекло, над самим судном - взлетный режим и из всех четырех труб сдувает и тент и отдельных рыбаков в море, делает второй заход:"Снимай", говорит: "пока снова не натянули, кстати, где еще курица? Что-то не наелся". Экипаж после таких полетов потом долго отпивался в гостинице. А так, как брали с собой еще двух проводников для кормления экипажа в полете, так те, просто, как дрова, это после обычных, спокойных, рейсовых полетов в Хатангу и Тикси.

10/04/2004 [01:18:02]

----------


## Baiji

> Имеете ввиду лаборатории ДОРР?


Он самый! Информации по нему собрал уже достаточно много. Вот, например по отличиям...

Интересуют прежде всего фото не с airliners.net  :Rolleyes: 
Может что есть?

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

> цвету. Т.е. нижнюю часть фюзеляжа и планер можно покрыть полуматовым алюминием с незначительным добавленем желто-золотистого?


Желтого оттенка практически не заметно - это видно и на фото МиГов, и на изображениях Ила. Скорее, это обычный цвет "серебрянки". Но обратите внимание на неоднородность блеска на фюзеляже.

----------


## vomit airways

> Интересуют прежде всего фото не с airliners.net


Да я, как-то, на "узкие" вопросы по деталировке привык, если Вы заметили, собственными фотками отвечать :Biggrin: 

На "ДОРР(ы)", к сожалению, ничего серьезного нет, да и быть не могло (мы ближе к ВМФ), но тема очень интересная в плане конверсии модели и, возможно, будет у кого поспрашивать, когда займусь вплотную. Обещаю поделиться, если что :Smile: 

Ваши схемы, кажется, из брошюрки "Наши Крылья" Удалова - Черникова?
Как книжка, кстати. Толковая?
Не могли бы, что-нибудь еще, любопытства ради, из фоток или графики из нее выложить?
Кстати, по поводу схем. Они относятся либо к борту СССР-74268 либо 75462. А вот "74267", вроде, поинтереснее, все в плане той же конверсии модели из-за обтекателя магнитометра (не знаю, правда, что конкретно там) и "выступа" (извиняюсь) астросекстанта СП-1М, как на том же Ил-38. Только на 38-ом он между 4-ым и 5-ым шп., а на "ДОРР(е)" - в районе 10-го.
Еще не понятно, как выглядит остекление лидара снизу (на схеме блок "ИК").

----------


## vomit airways

> Желтого оттенка практически не заметно - это видно и на фото МиГов, и на изображениях Ила.


Все правильно. Камчадал немного напутал. В "источнике" сказано, что только наружные поверхности красились с добавлением алюминиевой пудры, а внутренние поверхности без нее и, поэтому сохраняли желтоватый оттенок лака. Т.е. снаружи - "серебрянка".
Вот, кстати, еще интересный гибрид - брюхо еще серебристое, а полосы и надпись уже  "аэрофлот 70-х". 
Непойму, обтекатель оборудования или воздухозаборник там в районе ВСУ?

----------


## Камчадал

> А вот с торца на Ил-38.
> Очень хорошо видно, насколько "накладка" является формообразующей этого излома!


Насколько я понял клепанная накладка имеет треугольное сечение и наибольшей стороной треугольника примыкает к центроплану. Проходит она не через всю ширину крыла, а только приблизительно на треть. В сторону от направления полета накладка оканчивается резко, без зализа. А вот что за несколько (увидел три) накладок которые идут в продолжение клепанной и, похоже, что крепятся на болтах?
А что, можно добавить и этот элемент конструкции.

----------


## Baiji

> ...возможно, будет у кого поспрашивать, когда займусь вплотную. Обещаю поделиться, если что...


Спросите, пожалуйста, какого цвета было горизонтальное оперение? Красного?




> Ваши схемы, кажется, из брошюрки "Наши Крылья" Удалова - Черникова?
> Как книжка, кстати. Толковая?
> Не могли бы, что-нибудь еще, любопытства ради, из фоток или графики из нее выложить?


Смотрите личку.




> Кстати, по поводу схем. Они относятся либо к борту СССР-74268 либо 75462. А вот "74267", вроде, поинтереснее, все в плане той же конверсии модели из-за обтекателя магнитометра (не знаю, правда, что конкретно там) и "выступа" (извиняюсь) астросекстанта СП-1М, как на том же Ил-38. Только на 38-ом он между 4-ым и 5-ым шп., а на "ДОРР(е)" - в районе 10-го.
> Еще не понятно, как выглядит остекление лидара снизу (на схеме блок "ИК").


Вот он:

----------


## vomit airways

Вот, появилась модель из популярного цикла "Я плакаль"
Забавная ветка (целиком)... :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 
http://www.avsim.su/forum/model-ot-a...9746.html?st=0

Baiji, см личку.

----------


## Камчадал

> Вот, появилась модель из популярного цикла "Я плакаль"


Моделька симпатичная. Человек не поленился закончить.

Пилю и пилю, шпаклюю и пилю, пилю и шпаклюю, шпаклюю и ... Завораживает.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

> Вот, появилась модель из популярного цикла "Я плакаль"
> Забавная ветка (целиком)...
> http://www.avsim.su/forum/model-ot-a...9746.html?st=0


Посмотрел, почитал. Согласен с Камчадалом: модель симпатичная и вполне достойная. Отнюдь не "полная непотребность", как высказался один деятель в той ветке... Почему на автора так набросились - лично мне непонятно.

----------


## vomit airways

Вот интересная нестандартная окраска Ил-18 одной из первых антарктических экспедиций.
Судя по всему,красные элементы на борт 75743 наносились поверх стандартной "ранней" окраски постепенно. На кадрах из передачи Разбаша о полярной авиации (см.выше),самолет уже имеет красные законцовки крыльев (по обрезу ОЧК), красное ГО и коки винтов. При этом полосы остались "ранние" и синего цвета!
Кстати, даже регистрацию на родной деке модели - 75413 легко переправить на 75743 :Wink: 
Красивый вариант может получиться!

to Pit
читайте личку...

----------


## Камчадал

> Вот интересная нестандартная окраска Ил-18 одной из первых антарктических экспедиций.
> Судя по всему,красные элементы на борт 75743 наносились поверх стандартной "ранней" окраски постепенно. На кадрах из передачи Разбаша о полярной авиации (см.выше),самолет уже имеет красные законцовки крыльев (по обрезу ОЧК), красное ГО и коки винтов. При этом полосы остались "ранние" и синего цвета!
> Кстати, даже регистрацию на родной деке модели - 75413 легко переправить на 75743
> Красивый вариант может получиться!


А какие еще были различия (если были) у этого промежуточного варианта в сравнении с линейным. По-моему, надпись "Полярная Авиация" на нижней части фюзеляжа. Это, кстати, тоже В-шка так что за пределы темы не выходит.

----------


## Baiji

> А какие еще были различия (если были) у этого промежуточного варианта в сравнении с линейным. По-моему, надпись "Полярная Авиация" на нижней части фюзеляжа. Это, кстати, тоже В-шка так что за пределы темы не выходит.


Да кто ж теперь это знает... ?

Вот кстати этот борт:

----------


## Камчадал

> Да кто ж теперь это знает... ?
> 
> Вот кстати этот борт:


Красавец! Классное фото! У меня есть еще одно ч.б. из книги Гордона. Похоже, что из "полярных" атрибутов только надпись.

----------


## Камчадал

Почти закончил освещение и первый салон с гардеробом (которого небудет). Осталось проводки накинуть и готово. Дело близится к покраске внутренностей - какие будут предложения? Специально пересмотрел "Размах крыльев" - всего цветов-то белый и шаровый - это все?

----------


## Scale-Master

Очень много шикарных фото давно вымерших (и не только) машин.

Здесь:

http://ipbox.by.ru/projects/il-18/regs/

----------


## Камчадал

> Очень много шикарных фото давно вымерших (и не только) машин.


Спасибо, нашел интересные фото. Есть кое-что и по салону тоже.

----------


## Камчадал

Посмотрел повнимательнее на декаль. Надо переделывать надпись "Аэрофлот" - все буквы выполнены неверно. Может у кого есть скан или какая заготовка на этот счет? 
Переделал 413 на 743. Еще бы найти надпись "Полярная авиация" как выглядит.

----------


## vomit airways

> Посмотрел повнимательнее на декаль. Надо переделывать надпись "Аэрофлот" - все буквы выполнены неверно. Может у кого есть скан или какая заготовка на этот счет? 
> Переделал 413 на 743. Еще бы найти надпись "Полярная авиация" как выглядит.


Уважаемый, Камчадал
Неплохо бы найти диск из серии "Крылья России" с передачей Разбаша о полярной авиации (упоминал об этом выше) Думаю найти труда не составит - цикл популярный и в продаже есть.
В этой передаче в самом начале цветная хроника с этим Ил-18, где все очень отчетливо видно!

----------


## Камчадал

> Уважаемый, Камчадал
> Неплохо бы найти диск из серии "Крылья России" с передачей Разбаша о полярной авиации (упоминал об этом выше) Думаю найти труда не составит - цикл популярный и в продаже есть.
> В этой передаче в самом начале цветная хроника с этим Ил-18, где все очень отчетливо видно!


Этот сборник фильмов есть, но не полный. Не хватает именно этого и еще 2-3х фильмов. Правда, я говорил о уже готовых проработанных надписях. Например некоторые авторы помимо бокового вида самолета приводят увеличенную надпись Аэрофлота или иную символику.
Кстати, как цифры-то, похожи или нет? А "птичка" тоже другая?

----------


## Камчадал

Есть вопрос по иллюминаторам. Многие отверстия под них были выполнены небрежно. Есть сколы и местами форма отверстия имеет вид эллипса. Есть идея вклеить иллюминаторы, замаскировать их скотчем и по-периметру аккуратно пройтись шпатлевкой - например милипутом, и, пока не застыла водичкой загладить. Однако, все же боюсь остекление испортить. Может есть какие-то другие подходы, более эффективные?

----------


## Nazar

Я скоро начну делать Ил-38 , там правда иллюминаторов меньше , но я буду делать так , вырезать квадратное отверстие большего размера , вгонять туда прозрачный пластик , потом шпатлевать и шкурить , потом полировать , потом маскировать и красить . 
Все просто как грабли , но именно в моем случае.

----------


## Камчадал

> Я скоро начну делать Ил-38


 С интересом буду следить, поддержу тему - свой лежит и ждет часа.



> там правда иллюминаторов меньше , но я буду делать так, вырезать квадратное отверстие большего размера , вгонять туда прозрачный пластик , потом шпатлевать и шкурить , потом полировать , потом маскировать и красить. 
> Все просто как грабли, но именно в моем случае.


Я думал об этом способе тоже. Причем, можно не прорезать смолу насквозь, а только снять достаточный поверхностный слой. Кстати, можно предварительно придать иллюминаторам выпуклость используя простую матрицу и разогрев.
Однако, у 18го - слишком много окон, боюсь печень не выдержит.

----------


## Nazar

> Кстати, можно предварительно придать иллюминаторам выпуклость используя простую матрицу и разогрев.


Ну с 38м такой проблемы нет , у него иллюминаторы не выпуклые.

----------


## В.Марков

Прошу прощения уважаемые, а диаметр иллюминаторов на Иле какой ??

----------


## Камчадал

> Да кто ж теперь это знает... ?


Нашел в книжке, что дополнительно установили астросекстант на правой стороне носовой части фюзеляжа (очень похож на аналогичный на Ил-38) и дополнительные дипольные антенны снизу фюзеляжа в районе центральной части крыльев и сразу за носовой опорой шасси. Дополнительно увеличили маслянные баки (с большой дальностью полетов), поэтому на левой части всех мотогондол появились "наплывы" доп. обтекателей эллиптической формы. Ну и окраска, о которой выше говорили товарищи.

----------


## Baiji

> Нашел в книжке, что дополнительно установили астросекстант на правой стороне носовой части фюзеляжа (очень похож на аналогичный на Ил-38) и дополнительные дипольные антенны снизу фюзеляжа в районе центральной части крыльев и сразу за носовой опорой шасси. Дополнительно увеличили маслянные баки (с большой дальностью полетов), поэтому на левой части всех мотогондол появились "наплывы" доп. обтекателей эллиптической формы. Ну и окраска, о которой выше говорили товарищи.


Расскажите, пожалуйста, что за книга такая?

Я нашёл у Якубовича:



> оснащенные дополнительным навигационном оборудованием


Кое что нашёл в "Истории конструкций самолетов в СССР". 
Мы говорим о Ил-18В 26А с доп. топливными баками в салоне?

----------


## vomit airways

Разве у Ил-18 выпуклые иллюминаторы?

----------


## Pit

Немного оффтопика про баки в салонах:
Как минимум один Ил-18 Красноярского УГА использовался для перевозки топлива на север. Номер и модификацию выяснить не удалось. В салон ставили 4 таких бака, как на снимке (салазки остались родные, а вот тележки тогда ессно не было). Непростая форма бака придумана для того, чтоб его можно было занести и вынести из салона, при этом перегородки всё равно приходилось снимать.
После списания Илов бак поставили на тележку и используют как ёмкость для слива топлива.

----------


## Камчадал

> Расскажите, пожалуйста, что за книга такая?


Книга Ефима Гордона "Ilyushin IL-18/20/22: A Versatile Turboprop- Aerofax Series", правда на английском. В ней приведены интересные фотографии вышеупомянутого арктического борта. Есть до и после нанесения полярной окраски и доп. оборудование местами видно хорошо (кроме диполей).

----------


## Камчадал

> Разве у Ил-18 выпуклые иллюминаторы?


Плоские. 
Я сомневался на счет Ил-38, у него есть несколько иллюминаторов большего диаметра - они показались мне с кривизной.

----------


## vomit airways

> Книга Ефима Гордона "Ilyushin IL-18/20/22: A Versatile Turboprop- Aerofax Series", правда на английском. В ней приведены интересные фотографии вышеупомянутого арктического борта. Есть до и после нанесения полярной окраски и доп. оборудование местами видно хорошо (кроме диполей).


Уточню - вора Е.Гордона... :Mad:  (имею в виду фото в различных изданиях, подписанные, как "из архива, коллекции Е.Гордона")

Кажется мы говорим о разных бортах или окрасках разных периодов.
Выложите, пожалуйста, фото, о которых говорите, из этой книги (в соотв. с законом "в ознакомительных целях")

----------


## Камчадал

> Уточню - вора Е.Гордона... (имею в виду фото в различных изданиях, подписанные, как "из архива, коллекции Е.Гордона")


Не в осуждение, а в рассуждение  - подсуетился предпринематель. Первое время тоже удивлялся откуда у одного человека может быть так много архивных данных по разным типам летательных аппаратов всех крупных КБ Советского Союза.



> Кажется мы говорим о разных бортах или окрасках разных периодов.


 Борт один и тот же, а вот временные рамки разные. Как я понял ливрею меняли дважды:
 - сначала добавили мелкими буквами "Полярная Авиация" на нижней части фюзеляжа,
 - потом увеличили размер надписи, продлили вперед флаг и окрасили киль + ОЧК.



> Выложите, пожалуйста, фото, о которых говорите, из этой книги (в соотв. с законом "в ознакомительных целях")


Выкладываю, но только исключительно в ознакомительных целях. Весь копирайт издательства Мидланд и авторов Гордона и Комиссарова.

----------


## Камчадал

Кстати, есть ли у кого хорошее фото астросекстанта и дипольных антенн (вид "с улицы")?

----------


## Камчадал

Свет в салонах.

----------


## Baiji

> Свет в салонах.


Здорово! А сзади не слишком темно? Там должен же быть ещё салон?

Борта салона в модели очень страшные, бугристая-бугристая эпоксидка. Планируете с этим бороться?

Кстати, если решили делать СССР-75743 летавший в Антарктику, то салон скорее всего не правильный. Там наверняка был груз и часть кресел отсутствовала + должны быть баки в салоне...  :Confused:

----------


## Камчадал

> Здорово! А сзади не слишком темно? Там должен же быть ещё салон?


Правильно, освещение только в кабине пилотов, первом и половине второго салона. Я видел на фотографиях самолеты на стоянках где свет горит не во всех салонах, а выборочно. Может, чтобы энергию экономить или на обслуживании, или перед или после вылета. Так что я думаю такой выбор освещения вполне оправдан. Может еще ТЗ подогнать для большей достоверности?



> Борта салона в модели очень страшные, бугристая-бугристая эпоксидка. Планируете с этим бороться?


Уже слегка поборолся. Иначе интерьер не влезал. Хонинговать желания нет, да и за креслами много стен не увидишь. Так что грубые наросты я удалил напильником и пыльнул грунтом - на просвет вполне нормально. Еще кое-где шторки добавлю и будет совсем хорошо,... я так думаю.



> Кстати, если решили делать СССР-75743 летавший в Антарктику, то салон скорее всего не правильный. Там наверняка был груз и часть кресел отсутствовала + должны быть баки в салоне...


Да, похоже, что придется отказаться от арктики, хотя макет декали почти закончил. Думаю переметнуться на 75742, что в Японию летал.

----------


## Baiji

> Может еще ТЗ подогнать для большей достоверности?


Это уже целая диорама! Класс!




> Да, похоже, что придется отказаться от арктики, хотя макет декали почти закончил. Думаю переметнуться на 75742, что в Японию летал.


Здесь указано, что СССР-75742 это "салон"...  :Confused: 

http://www.crown-airforce.narod.ru/r...101_03005.html

----------


## Baiji

> Может еще ТЗ подогнать для большей достоверности?


В качестве бреда:
Сделайте прожектора. Смотреться будет вообще отпадно!

----------


## Камчадал

> В качестве бреда:
> Сделайте прожектора. Смотреться будет вообще отпадно!


Ну какой же это бред, по-моему это хорошая идея. При фотографировании готовой модели подобная подсветка позволит срыть отсутствие или минимизировать деталировку "задника". А подобного рода прожектора во множестве представлены у любителей железнодорожного моделирования. Есть хорошие модели на высоких фермах и с несколькими источниками света - очень реалистичные.

----------


## Камчадал

> Здесь указано, что СССР-75742 это "салон"...


Да, похоже на правду. Придется поиграться с перестановкой цифр.

----------


## Baiji

> Книга Ефима Гордона "Ilyushin IL-18/20/22: A Versatile Turboprop- Aerofax Series", правда на английском. В ней приведены интересные фотографии вышеупомянутого арктического борта. Есть до и после нанесения полярной окраски и доп. оборудование местами видно хорошо (кроме диполей).


Уважаемый, Камчадал!

А в этой книге есть фотографии Ил-18 ДОРР?

----------


## Камчадал

> Уважаемый, Камчадал!
> 
> А в этой книге есть фотографии Ил-18 ДОРР?


Пошукаю, вдроде-бы что-то было. Упоминается в разделе модификаций - это точно.

----------


## Камчадал

> А в этой книге есть фотографии Ил-18 ДОРР?


Фотографий нет, есть неплохо выполненный вид сбоку и раздел описания с историей существования обоих бортов. Если что - пишите в личку.

----------


## Камчадал

Как вам этот радикальный цвет морской волны? Я его немного притушу и пыльну матовым лаком перед установкой. Осталось еще немного подголовников, покраска подлокотников и перегородок - и, можно устанавливать.
Поэкспериментировал с остеклением. Решил вырубать из упаковочного пластика. Получается очень четко, с установкой нет проблем если пройтись ответные отверстия иллюминаторов сверлом соответствующего диаметра.

----------


## Baiji

> Фотографий нет, есть неплохо выполненный вид сбоку и раздел описания с историей существования обоих бортов. Если что - пишите в личку.


Спасибо! Пока не нужно, по возможности качну откуда-нибудь данное издание...




> Как вам этот радикальный цвет морской волны? Я его немного притушу и пыльну матовым лаком перед установкой. Осталось еще немного подголовников, покраска подлокотников и перегородок - и, можно устанавливать.
> Поэкспериментировал с остеклением. Решил вырубать из упаковочного пластика. Получается очень четко, с установкой нет проблем если пройтись ответные отверстия иллюминаторов сверлом соответствующего диаметра.


Цвет ну очень радикальный! И это правильно, через иллюминаторы будет как раз, то что нужно!
А что за бяка на стекле? Чем клеите? Будите заливать лаком или футурой? Может быть сменить данный упаковочный пластик на более пристойный?

Ещё один вопросик, что у Вас за пробойник? Где такие живут?

Как Вы делаете декаль? Будите печатать? Рисовать надпись "Аэрофлот" (ну или другую авиакомпанию) всё равно заново, мне кажется не стоит заниматься перестановкой цифр. Делайте любой борт!

Про данный афтермакет Вы в курсе?

----------


## Carrey

> Может быть сменить данный упаковочный пластик на более пристойный?


Например - скотч tesa Crystal Clear Tape, исключительно прозрачный. Две маленькие проблемы - лепить поверх кружки из малярного скотча и задувать ленту поверх в цвет фюзеля + клеевой слой ленты (в дырке) будет собирать пыль.




> Ещё один вопросик, что у Вас за пробойник? Где такие живут?


Производят, наверное, в КНР; пакует и продаёт, в частности, польская Toya Tools; ищите в мелких магазинчиках, торгующих строительными и хозяйственными товарами. Упаковка - пластиковый кармашек с клапаном на кнопке, с двумя отделениями, в комплекте пробойники на 3, 3.5, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10 мм (если не ошибаюсь).

----------


## Камчадал

> А что за бяка на стекле?


Это пробный вариант, просто стекло поцарапано.



> Чем клеите? Будите заливать лаком или футурой?


 Клеить буду КлеарФиксом, перед установкой просветлю Футурой и еще разок после окраски и снятия масок.



> Может быть сменить данный упаковочный пластик на более пристойный?


А на мой взгляд пластик неплохой. Имеет толщину около 1мм по краю изделия (т.е. та часть что не подвергалась вытяжке) и используется для штамповки под высокой температурой. Та часть, что пойдет в работу весьма прозрачная и не дает визуальных искажений. 
И еще, упаковочный пластик оказался единственным приемлемым для меня вариантом, т.к. при вырубке не дает сколов. Пробовал другой, тот что использовал в работе над остеклением кабины пилотов, но результат негативный. Без нагрева пластик дает многочисленные сколы по краю вырубки. Если нагревать перед вырубкой, то получается искажение поверхности иллюминатора, т.е. линза иными словами.



> Ещё один вопросик, что у Вас за пробойник? Где такие живут?


Пробойники китайские, 12 шт в комплекте, разных диаметров. Используются в прикладных искусствах - можно рубить кожу, пластик и многое другое. Я не знаю где они могут продаваться, может быть на строительном рынке или хозмаге?



> Как Вы делаете декаль? Будите печатать?


Декаль рисую на компе по имеющимся фотографиям, печатаю на принтере и масштабирую на ксероксе. Потом сканирую обратно - и, можно печатать на струйнике.



> Рисовать надпись "Аэрофлот" (ну или другую авиакомпанию) всё равно заново, мне кажется не стоит заниматься перестановкой цифр. Делайте любой борт!


 Согласен.



> Про данный афтермакет Вы в курсе?


Да, декаль симпатичная, но я хочу ранний вариант Аэрофлотской ливреи.

----------


## Baiji

> Производят, наверное, в КНР; пакует и продаёт, в частности, польская Toya Tools; ищите в мелких магазинчиках, торгующих строительными и хозяйственными товарами. Упаковка - пластиковый кармашек с клапаном на кнопке, с двумя отделениями, в комплекте пробойники на 3, 3.5, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10 мм (если не ошибаюсь).


Спасибо!




> Это пробный вариант, просто стекло поцарапано.


Ну тогда всё ясно!




> Декаль рисую на компе по имеющимся фотографиям, печатаю на принтере и масштабирую на ксероксе. Потом сканирую обратно - и, можно печатать на струйнике.


Во как! А что так сложно? Зачем ксерокс?
Какую программу используете?

----------


## Камчадал

> Во как! А что так сложно? Зачем ксерокс?
> Какую программу используете?


Стыдно сказать... ПэйнтБраш. Есть Фотошоп, но я как-то не умею в нем масштабировать.

----------


## Baiji

> Стыдно сказать... ПэйнтБраш. Есть Фотошоп, но я как-то не умею в нем масштабировать.


Используйте CorelDraw!
Для декалей обалденный инструмент:
Печатаем надпись "Аэрофлот" любым шрифтомПреобразуем буквы в кривыеПоворачиваем, растягиваем, скругляем углы и т.д. и т.п. Всё удобно и простоОдним кликом устанавливаем ширину и высоту всей надписи с точностью до сотых долей миллиметра
Потратьте 30 минут, разберитесь. Вы сэкономите себе уйму времени, расходников, и оч. сильно поднимете качество.

За дальнейшими советами и прочим, не стесняясь, прошу в личку  :Smile:

----------


## Камчадал

> За дальнейшими советами и прочим, не стесняясь, прошу в личку


Спасибо большое, я буду!

----------


## Камчадал

Вот еще несколько снимков по-салону + примерка.

----------


## Baiji

> ...


Стеклышки уже стоят? 
Вы чем-то шпаклевали проемы иллюминаторов? Белая субстанция на фото...

----------


## Камчадал

> Стеклышки уже стоят? 
> Вы чем-то шпаклевали проемы иллюминаторов? Белая субстанция на фото...


Пока еще не стоят. Делаю их ... но, это не простое дело. Пробойник дело хорошее, однако требуется оч. хорошая "вертикаль власти". Если даже чуть-чуть уклониться всторону то происходит неравномерный скол и внутри стекла образуются микротрещины. Так что выход невелик - около 20%. Короче, шесть штук осталось доделать.
Проемы шпаклевал Милипутом, но это только местами. Черненькое белеется - акриловая белая краска, я ей проемы перед установкой покрасил.

----------


## Камчадал

Ну вот, вроде бы наклепал. Даже с запасом.

----------


## Камчадал

Макетик декали. Номер не менял.

----------


## Камчадал

Вклеил иллюминаторы и салон. Шторки и т.д. тоже на месте.

----------


## Камчадал

Вот еще парочка фоток.

----------


## Pit

На крупных вотграфиях сразу вылазит слишком глубокая расшивка и шершавый центроплан. Понимаю, что в жизни всё выглядит лучше.

----------


## Scale-Master

На что стёкла клеил?

----------


## Камчадал

> На крупных вотграфиях сразу вылазит слишком глубокая расшивка и шершавый центроплан. Понимаю, что в жизни всё выглядит лучше.


Да, расшивка еще та, думаю, что несколько слоев праймера улучшат ситуацию. А шершавость это от того, что я промывал стекла изнутри изопропанолом (а то пыль садится моментально) и праймер потек. Поправлю мелкой шкурочкой.

----------


## Камчадал

> На что стёкла клеил?


Клиарфикс и фьюче сверху.

----------


## vomit airways

Немного реальности по иллюминаторам и шторкам. :Smile: 
Упоминавшийся выше борт (RA-7548) в Североморске.

----------


## Камчадал

> Немного реальности по иллюминаторам и шторкам.
> Упоминавшийся выше борт (RA-7548) в Североморске.


Спасибо, я уже посмотрел несколько фотографий и решил оставить большинство иллюминаторов незашторенными. На фото здорово видны обтекатели выхлопных патрубков - продолжаю с ними бороться, но это больно.
Кстати, кто-то спрашивал как лучше устанавливать шторки.
Я пробовал два варианта:
- сделал рамку из картона вокруг блока окон и наклеил на нее шторки по заранее размеченным местам. Этот вариант не сработал - нормально прикрепить рамку изнутри фюзеляжа не получилось.
- вырезал шторки и наклеивал их по-отдельности. Для это я использовал длинную рейку с прикрепленным куском поролона на конце. Этот вариант оказался наиболее приемлемым.

----------


## Камчадал

Есть вопросик. Недавно натолкнулся на ч.б. фото борта (№ 75469, с/н 188010501) который работал на линии Ленинград-Берлин. Так вот, на фото хорошо видна окантовка вокруг входных дверей и аварийных выходов - в остальном нормальная ливрея "раннего" Аэрофлота. Может кто знает насколько часто встречалась такая практика? Может только на международных линиях?

----------


## Камчадал

Пришла пора крепить нос. Вот так выглядит новая отбортовка.

----------


## vomit airways

> На фото здорово видны обтекатели выхлопных патрубков - продолжаю с ними бороться, но это больно.


Вот Вам покрупнее "обтекателей" :Smile:  (североморский Ил-38 бортовой "14")

----------


## Камчадал

> Вот Вам покрупнее "обтекателей" (североморский Ил-38 бортовой "14")


Спасибо, это интересно т.к. такая машина тоже имеется в загашнике.

----------


## Камчадал

Дошло дело до кабины. Пока все стыкуется. Примерял остекление, свод неверный, придется много шпаклевать поверху. Ребята с Амодела явно промахнулись с масштабом - знал бы раньше то наверное тянул бы новое стекло с самого начала.

----------


## Kasatka

да.. работа немалая проделана! 

ну а пошпаклевать немного сверху это уже не проблема.. =) после ведра-то шпаклевки =))

----------


## Камчадал

Недавно нашел такую весьма полезную для себя ссылку:
http://s13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...20ramp%20Tour/

----------


## Камчадал

Продолжаем работу по кабине. Чтобы провода не болтались припаял небольшой разъемчик и поместил его под полом кабина. Теперь оба контакта доступны через приоткрытые створки ниши шасси.

----------


## Камчадал

Вот кое-что "из приборов" - правая и левая панели управления, всем известный фотоэтч тоже здесь пригодится. Верхняя панель пока не закончена, только пластик. Да, креслица тоже надо доводить до ума, это задний ряд.

----------


## Камчадал

> ну а пошпаклевать немного сверху это уже не проблема.. =) после ведра-то шпаклевки =))


"Еще не вечер". Еще только к крыльям подбираемся, а там ...
Да, важно следить за нижней кромкой остекления кабины, ведь иллюминаторы салона должны быть на одном уровне!

----------


## Камчадал

Вот примерка будующей декали. Кто что подскажет на счет шрифтов и размера?

----------


## vomit airways

> Вот примерка будующей декали. Кто что подскажет на счет шрифтов и размера?


буковки явно толстоваты...

----------


## Камчадал

Фотография супер, да буковки надо уменьшить. И еще, уже сам нашел, варьируется написание "тройки" - на 413-м она кругленькая, а на 437-м она с острым верним углом. Т.е. у Амодела она написана верно.
Кстати, на разных фотках толщина букв варьирует. Могло такое быть, что надписи нанесенные на разных заводах отличались толщиной? Или это просто разное качество фотографий и только?

----------


## FLOGGER

Утверждать не могу, но думаю, что какого-то, сумасшедше строгого, стандарта на нанесение надписей не было. Так же как не было их на нанесение звезд.  Скорее всего это зависело от конкретного завода (серийный, ремонтный), от конкретного трафарета и т.п.

----------


## vomit airways

> Утверждать не могу, но думаю, что какого-то, сумасшедше строгого, стандарта на нанесение надписей не было. Так же как не было их на нанесение звезд.  Скорее всего это зависело от конкретного завода (серийный, ремонтный), от конкретного трафарета и т.п.


Позвольте с Вами не согласиться. Сумасшедше-строгий стандарт, как раз, был. По крайней мере такая документация существует, и в то время все это соблюдалось. Например образцы и размеры шрифтов для разных типов.

----------


## Baiji

> Вот примерка будующей декали. Кто что подскажет на счет шрифтов и размера?


Сопоставил (1) и (2). Вот что получилось - (3).
На масштаб естественно можно не смотреть. Смотрите пропорции, относительная толщина...

Кстати надпись надо примерять правее ;)

----------


## Камчадал

Похоже, что декаль с 413 поменяю на 717. Глянул а архив и обнаружил, что 413 являлся модификацией Д и мне с моим В не подходит. Есть информация, что 717 первоначально (в том числе и когда доставлял Ю. Гагарина в Москву после первого полета в космос) был "чистым" В и только позже был модифицирован в "салон". Может быть кто-то имеет более подробную информацию? 
А поглядеть-бы на фото летавшего было бы просто здорово!

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый Владислав, а что Вы имеете в виду под понятием "летавший"? Какой-то конкретный борт в полете или что?

----------


## Камчадал

> Уважаемый Владислав, а что Вы имеете в виду под понятием "летавший"? Какой-то конкретный борт в полете или что?


Извините, чего-то не то написал. Я имел ввиду конкретный борт СССР-75717. Если у кого есть фото взглянуть или ссылка, то я буду признателен.

----------


## Owl

http://www.forumavia.ru/forum/3/7/89...ml?topiccount=
_Сергей:
Кого интересует машинка RA-75717, стояла она в Новгородской области, сам видел 29.01.07. Моя почта: ships собака mail.kamchatka.ru_

----------


## vomit airways

> А поглядеть-бы на фото летавшего было бы просто здорово!


Это, как раз, с Гагариным

----------


## Камчадал

> Это, как раз, с Гагариным


Спасибо! Отличное фото! А что это за странная конфигурация иллюминаторов в первом салоне? Вроде-бы как 2 вместо 3?

----------


## Камчадал

> Моя почта: ships собака mail.kamchatka.ru[/I]


Спасибо, письмо уже ушло.

----------


## GAV

Други, доброго времени суток!
Интересуют эти Илы - Цвет полосы-молнии.
А особенно "001" - предположительно - он разбился в мае 1958г...
Есть ли какая инфа по ним. Поделитесь.

----------


## Камчадал

> Интересуют эти Илы - Цвет полосы-молнии.
> А особенно "001" - предположительно - он разбился в мае 1958г...
> Есть ли какая инфа по ним. Поделитесь.


У меня есть только вот такое фото "Салона" Ил-14ПС, который летал в в нашем контингенте в Германии. Судя по-всему, у "Салонов" Ил-18 соблюдалась приблизительно подобная схема - синяя "молния" и двухцветные звезды. Фото из книги Гордона и Комиссарова привожу в ознакомительных целях.

----------


## GAV

*Камчадал*. Спасибо! Информация необходима для прорисовки профиля.

----------


## Камчадал

Кое-что из кабины пилотов, пока ремни еще не сделал и кое-что осталось по приборной. Кстати, синий баллон кислородного оборудования (что на "полочке") всегда устанавливался?

----------


## Baiji

> А что это за странная конфигурация иллюминаторов в первом салоне? Вроде-бы как 2 вместо 3?


Что же странного, если он - салон...




> Кое-что из кабины пилотов, пока ремни еще не сделал и кое-что осталось по приборной. Кстати, синий баллон кислородного оборудования (что на "полочке") всегда устанавливался?


Отлично получается!
Действительно кресла пилотов и штурмана с борт механиком (радиста) были такого разного цвета?  :Eek:

----------


## Камчадал

> Действительно кресла пилотов и штурмана с борт механиком (радиста) были такого разного цвета?


А в посте #35 есть фотки.
Может быть кто богат видом кресла борт-инженера в сложенном положении?

----------


## Камчадал

Вот кабину пилотов наполняем оборудованием.
Никогда прежде бюро Антонова не принимало такого большого участия при создании самолетов КБ Ильшина!

----------


## Owl

> Информация необходима для прорисовки профиля.


Извиняюсь за OFF..
Есть еще одна фотка по Ил-14.. Авторство на ней не указано. Взято из инета..

----------


## Камчадал

> Извиняюсь за OFF..


Ну а что же - классный OFF!



> Есть еще одна фотка по Ил-14.. Авторство на ней не указано. Взято из инета..


Похоже, что из журнала "Жизнь". Я думаю, они не обидятся.

----------


## Baiji

> А в посте #35 есть фотки


Да, точно! Что то я совсем не внимательный стал или просто топик очень популярный, постов много. Интересный момент!

Поясните, пожалуйста, участие КБ Антонова? Вроде бы одно из новшеств/достоинств Ил-18 - фирменный "стиль приятной простоты" или это касается только пассажирской кабины?

----------


## Камчадал

> Поясните, пожалуйста, участие КБ Антонова? Вроде бы одно из новшеств/достоинств Ил-18 - фирменный "стиль приятной простоты" или это касается только пассажирской кабины?


Извините за такую шутку юмора. Это я о том, что весь фотоэтч позаимствован от Ан-12го (с применением "хирургии"). Вот оно и непосредственное участие КБ Антонова!

----------


## Камчадал

Все, закрываю кабину. Добавил кресло инженера в сложенном положении и охигенный баллон.

----------


## Камчадал

Нашел еще одну нестыковочку. Хвостовая оконечность выполнена неверно. Подозреваю, что и стабилизаторы установлены на пару миллиметров выше, чем надо. Переделывать не стану, в другой раз. 
А с оконечностью поступил так - сделал пропил и вставил пластинку полистирола предварительно обрезанную по-контуру. Теперь выведу шпатлевкой и будет нормально.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

С огромным интересом наблюдаю за процессом постройки и с нетерпением жду новых сообщений от Вас, уважаемый Камчадал. Похоже, в сети это единственная ветка так подробно освещающая постройку Ил-18. Я сам давно уже раздумываю покупать не покупать эту модель. Трудно решиться, столько проблем в модели, к тому же я со смолой никогда дела не имел, но самолёт очень нравится и альтернативы нет. Если всё же решусь купить, то Ваши помощь и советы мне, безусловно, будут очень нужны. Продолжаю следить.
   С уважением. Александр ( ДокторОхзудит)

----------


## Камчадал

> С огромным интересом наблюдаю за процессом постройки и с нетерпением жду новых сообщений от Вас, уважаемый Камчадал. Похоже, в сети это единственная ветка так подробно освещающая постройку Ил-18. Я сам давно уже раздумываю покупать не покупать эту модель. Трудно решиться, столько проблем в модели, к тому же я со смолой никогда дела не имел, но самолёт очень нравится и альтернативы нет. Если всё же решусь купить, то Ваши помощь и советы мне, безусловно, будут очень нужны. Продолжаю следить.
>    С уважением. Александр ( ДокторОхзудит)


Спасибо за поддержку! Скоро буду продолжать. Сейчас вылизываю нос (да и хвост тоже, и фюзеляж, и движки и... вобщем много чего), форма сложная и хочется всеже ее довести до похожего состояния. Коки винтов буду лить из смолы, но об этом позже. Надо все дотошно довести до кондиции, т.к. лежит еще 38ой на полке. Раз сделаю "морду" и сниму с нее слепок силиконом, а дальше легко делается второй (военный) вариант. Каюсь, я так уже поступил с ТЗ-22 от Армори (для ЛИЧНОГО пользования), уж больно он дорогой а в хозяйстве их нужно много.
Ну а по существу, бояться ничего не надо, это все творчество и делается ради удовольствия. И со смолой освоитесь и с остальным тоже. Я тоже боялся по-началу. Ведь это моя вторая модель (не считая далекого Пластикартового детства). А первая Ан-2 от Трубача, так что много нового осваиваем в процессе. Спасибо форумчанам за советы и помощь!

----------


## Камчадал

Вот несколько фоток носа и хвоста после того как пыльнул праймера.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Супер. Нос, как яичко :-) Можно мне вопрос, Владислав, какую шпатлёвку вы используете? У меня в наличии автомобильная нитрошпатлёвка. Всегда применяю её. А как на смолу? Годится моя или нужна другая? 
    А праймер, как я понимаю, это грунтовка, да? Простите за мои незнания. У меня банка полиуретановой грунтовки для пластмасс УР-0514. Можно такую напылять?

----------


## Камчадал

> Супер. Нос, как яичко :-) Можно мне вопрос, Владислав, какую шпатлёвку вы используете? У меня в наличии автомобильная нитрошпатлёвка. Всегда применяю её. А как на смолу? Годится моя или нужна другая?


Честно говоря точно не знаю. Я использовал нитрошпаклевку в работе с деревом, да и на железо судя по-всему должна ложиться. Для смолы, как я думаю, тоже подойдет хорошо. Я использую Milliput двухкомпонентную эпоксидную шпаклевку, т.к. дома дети и надо работать с тем, что без запаха. Еще добавлю, что в работе со смолой особых проблем я не встретил, только что хрупкая она. Ну и лучше всего когда соединяются пластик с пластиком, смола со смолой и т.д. Супер клей тоже хорошо, особенно новшество - гель. Им здорово всекие мелочи и тонкие места соединять.



> А праймер, как я понимаю, это грунтовка, да? Простите за мои незнания. У меня банка полиуретановой грунтовки для пластмасс УР-0514. Можно такую напылять?


Хорошо-бы попробовать, только прежде надо нулевой шкуркой пройтись. Чуть-чуть для лучшей адгезии. Попробуте на небольшом участке поверхности, которую не жалко. Со смолой этот грунт ничего плохого не сделает и с пластиком он тоже не реагирует. Должно получиться хорошо.
Я пользую Тамиевский праймер из баллончика, т.к. работа пока черновая. А потом пройдусь начисто из аэрографа.

----------


## Камчадал

Вот еще деталь всплыла. Нижняя линия обреза руля выполнена неверно. Она должна проходить горизонтально, а на модели выполнена под углом. Так что "Резать к ... ... не дожидаясь перитонита!" И наоборот, уступ проходит горизонтально, а должен иметь отрицательный уклон (по-направлению полета). Вот подправил. Теперь выглядит так.

----------


## Old Paks

> Я имел ввиду конкретный борт СССР-75717. Если у кого есть фото взглянуть или ссылка, то я буду признателен.


Кроме Гагаринского прилета фото есть в книге Якубовича. 
И еще рисунок Бегемота к модели RusAir (1/144).

----------


## Камчадал

Вот взялся за крылья. Сначала поборолся за элероны, что выполнены Амоделом как отдельные детали. Борьбу я проиграл, все замазал шпатлевкой и сверху и снизу. Потом нарежу расшивку как закончу все это выводить.
Теперь с мотогондолами. Снизу выхлопные патрубки имеют форму "треугольников". Я их сточил на пару мм а потом приклеил из полистирола заготовки правильного вида. Далее буду переделывать воздухозаборники на 1 и 4 двигателях. Начал с того, что срезал их под ноль.

----------


## Камчадал

Да, коки винтов буду лить из смолы, т.к. выводить все 4 штуки нет сил. Вот так выглядит "мастер".
Приклеил "гребень" дипольной антенны. И немножко попилил хвост, для успокоения.

----------


## Камчадал

> Кроме Гагаринского прилета фото есть в книге Якубовича. 
> И еще рисунок Бегемота к модели RusAir (1/144).


Спасибо за материал. К сожалению, от Гагаринского варианта пришлось отказаться. Салон, говорят...

----------


## Carrey

> Да, коки винтов буду лить из смолы, т.к. выводить все 4 штуки нет сил. Вот так выглядит "мастер".


Я бы на вашем месте алмазным диском выпилил и заточил полупрофиль кока (до осевой линии) в стальной пластине, и этим фасонным резцом выточил 4 кока из любого подходящего материала. А на своём месте (Proxxon PD 230/E) выточил бы 3 кока по первому как копиру, зажатому в сверлильный патрон в заднем центре.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Заказал модель. Жду посылку. Читаю про коки и ужасаюсь. А что собственно с ними не так? Если менять, то у меня лишний набор роденовского Ан-12. Может от него винты взять? Или между ними существенные различия? Как думаете?

----------


## Камчадал

> Заказал модель. Жду посылку. Читаю про коки и ужасаюсь. А что собственно с ними не так? Если менять, то у меня лишний набор роденовского Ан-12. Может от него винты взять? Или между ними существенные различия? Как думаете?


Почитал в книжке:
на Ан-12 и Ил-18 устанавливали двигатели Ивченко Аи-20 (нескольких модификаций) и винты АВ-61И. Ставьте непременно! Т.е. идея прекрасная и своевременная! Исполнение коков и винтов у Родена соответствует высокохудожественному происхождению его названия. А по стыкуемости и качеству деталей несравнимо лучше. По-внешнему виду может чуть-чуть шероховаты и не такие острые как у Амодела, но это только мое мнение.
Амодел тяжело страдает утяжинами и облоем, а также !недоливом! А в таких красивых деталях как пропеллеры недочеты формы могут быть очень заметны и существенно испортить общую картину модели. Еще одно, Амоделовские лопасти винтов имеют утяжины в самом их корне, что вообще-то исправить очень сложно. Так что я буду лопасти отрезать и клеить на кусочек полистирольной трубки.

----------


## Камчадал

> Я бы на вашем месте алмазным диском выпилил и заточил полупрофиль кока (до осевой линии) в стальной пластине, и этим фасонным резцом выточил 4 кока из любого подходящего материала. А на своём месте (Proxxon PD 230/E) выточил бы 3 кока по первому как копиру, зажатому в сверлильный патрон в заднем центре.


Идея классная, но я уже затеялся с переделыванием того что есть. Попробую как получиться. Если выйдет плохо, то придется точить.

----------


## Pit

> Теперь с мотогондолами. Снизу выхлопные патрубки имеют форму "треугольников". Я их сточил на пару мм а потом приклеил из полистирола заготовки правильного вида.


Обратите внимание на то, что между закрылком и хвостовой частью зализа гондолы на реальных самолётах изрядная щель. И сам зализ как бы лежит на закрылке, находясь выше его.

----------


## Камчадал

> Обратите внимание на то, что между закрылком и хвостовой частью зализа гондолы на реальных самолётах изрядная щель. И сам зализ как бы лежит на закрылке, находясь выше его.


Я планировал сделать аккуратный пропил по-длине вдоль кромки крыла. Этого будет достаточно или нет?

----------


## Pit

Ув. камчадал, будет этого достаточно или нет - решать Вам  :Wink: 
Я просто хотел обратить Ваше внимание на эту деталь. Но вижу, что и без меня Вы о ней не забыли  :Biggrin:

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Какое гнетущее затишье.... Владислав, как идёт дело? :-)

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Эта модель может превратиться в долгострой (просто не первый случай). Главное - вовремя остановиться с доработками, пока запал вовсе не погас.
С надеждой увидеть готовый "Ил"....

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Эта модель может превратиться в долгострой (просто не первый случай). Главное - вовремя остановиться с доработками, пока запал вовсе не погас.
> С надеждой увидеть готовый "Ил"....


 :Rolleyes: Мне ещё модель пока не пришла, и я чувствую, что мой запал начинает остывать. Поэтому я перечитываю эту ветку и жду продолжения, чтобы к моменту начала своих мучений запал продолжал быть.

----------


## Камчадал

Запал не погаснет, он как на АПЛ, лет на несколько. А недоделки хочется все-таки доработать. Модель сложная (но красивая). Так что к "годовщине" не управлюсь. А вот ко Дню Советской Армии и ВМФ надеюсь дойти до покраски.
Скоро Новый Год и Рождество, дел много. Вот в Киев на несколько дней мотнусь к родственникам, так что пока Ил простаивает. Однако, сделал первый заход с копированием коков винтов, не понравилось. Переделаю и покажу на днях.
Кстати, Черчиль говорил, что "... возможно я медленно хожу, но я двигаюсь вперед" (как-то так если не путаю).
П.с. Извините за офф, может кто знает где в Киеве торгуют всякими прелестями для моделирования? Да и в Москве где сейчас лучше покупать? Напишите пожалуйста в личку!

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Сегодня получил посылку с Ил-18. Рассмотрел от и до. Создалось впечатление, что качество лучше или мне попался более менее удачный экземпляр. Первым делом посмотрел на киль - он ровный ( какое счастье). Сравнил лопасти и коки винтов с отливками Ан-12 - на первый взгляд совпадение идеальное. Оказалась правда недолитой на 5мм одна лопасть. Задняя кромка крыла выглядит не так косячно как я себе представлял. Всё не так безнадёжно как я думал. Начинаю работать.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Хочу рассказать о своих действиях с носом. Так же вырезал контур масштабированной фотки носа. Обтекатель РЛС посадил на клей " холодная сварка" просто вдавив его изнутри и убрал излишки снаружи. Потом быстренько обработал пока не схватился окончательно клей и зашпаклевал. Сейчас вот так выглядит. На хвост сделал налепку из той же холодной сварки, осталось обточить по форме. Планирую переделать положение стабилизаторов как оно должно быть - ниже линии иллюминаторов. Думаю, что холодная сварка поможет и здесь.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

.... и вот таким образом переустановил стабилизаторы.

----------


## Kasatka

неплохо неплохо! =)
Две параллельных сборки такой модели - это очень хорошо!

А что за холодная сварка такая? и как она работает?

----------


## rotfront

я, как иносранец, тоже задался этим вопросом в параллельном форуме. ну как потом выяснилось - это ни что иное как одна из разновидностей двухкомпонентного эпокси пластилина.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Покажу и здесь тоже.

 С её помощью придал толстой задней кромке крыла приемлемый вид.
Всё же надо дождаться возвращения автора этой ветки- Камчадала. Если б не его работа я бы еще черте сколько  раздумывал о покупке Ила. У меня объём работ не такой большой. Моя задача добиться приемлемого внешнего вида без каких либо внутренних работ. Модель и без этого достаточно сложна.

----------


## Камчадал

Я здесь, продолжаем. Всех с Новым Годом и Рождеством!
Со стабилизаторами все правильно, молодец. Я все никак не решусь переделать, поздно заметил.
Вот посмотри, мне кажется надо кое-что подправить.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Да, этот нижний набалдашник обточится ещё. Сейчас вышлифовываю фюз. С носом вроде закончил. Позже покажу ещё. А по средней линии снизу и сверху местами ступенька. И при выравнивании в смоле кое где поры пооткрывались. Замазал поновой... На счет руля направления, я как ни рассматривал фотки резких отличий не уловил. Думаю оставить так. К тому же я его закрепил вертикально на штифтах из иглы от шприца ( на фото пометил)
 Кстати об иглах. Начал переделывать переднюю стойку так чтоб основа была из иглы. Задние стойки тоже надо будет на иглы менять- не выдержит пластик. На втором снимке флексули - тоже пользительная штучка для всяких замен типа стоек.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Вот такое сейчас состояние.

----------


## Kasatka

Александр, выглядит все очень прилично!

рекомендую места, над которыми работаете, задувать периодически жидко разведенной грунтовкой. Это позволит увидеть недостатки при зашкуривании и придании нужной формы.
Я так постоянно делаю. Помогает "вылизать" модель.

Сергей

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Александр, выглядит все очень прилично!
> 
> рекомендую места, над которыми работаете, задувать периодически жидко разведенной грунтовкой. Это позволит увидеть недостатки при зашкуривании и придании нужной формы.
> Я так постоянно делаю. Помогает "вылизать" модель.
> 
> Сергей


Спасибо, я как раз готовлюсь грунтовать завтра. Кое что ещё доделать надо. Не уверен правда как моя грунтовка  УР-0514 ляжет на смолу. На пластике нормально, а сюда не знаю.
  Вот ещё. Нашёл применение пустого стержня от шариковой ручки. 
И здесь вот так

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Не стал сегодня грунтом заниматься. Рассматривал фотки и придирался к внешним деталям. Добавил недостающий лючок по правому борту из фольги. Попытался обновить линии расшивки. В связи с перестановкой стабилизаторов хвостовая оконечность так и просилась на дополнительную порцию доработки. Долепил ещё полюбившейся мне холодной сварки. Должно теперь быть очень похоже.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Возник вопрос по следующим моментам:
 1- Что это? На разных фотках эти детали то есть то нет;
 2 - Что это торчит?;
 3 - Почему слева? Или с обеих сторон?
 Объясните пожалуйста.

----------


## Baiji

> 2 - Что это торчит?;


Приветствие!

Это электромеханизм стопорения руля направления.
То же самое есть на руле высоты. Слева у основания.

----------


## Baiji

> 3 - Почему слева? Или с обеих сторон?


Это выхлоп турбо-генераторной установки.
Её воздохузаборник Вы уже изготовили из стержня от шариковой ручки  :Smile:

----------


## Александр Щербаков

*Baiji*  спасибо. Значит имитировать механизм стопорения руля для стояночного варианта не следует? Это только в полёте так выглядит, да?
 Про выхлоп ТГУ я прочитал в начале ветки. Вопрос по его локализации слева.

----------


## Baiji

> *Baiji*  спасибо. Значит имитировать механизм стопорения руля для стояночного варианта не следует? Это только в полёте так выглядит, да?
>  Про выхлоп ТГУ я прочитал в начале ветки. Вопрос по его локализации слева.


Не за что!

Всегда так выглядит, и в полете и на стоянке. Посмотрите я приложил схему из ТО.
Судя по ТО (схема в посте), выхлоп ТГУ локализован слева  :Smile:

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Загрунтовал. Вылезли некоторые неровности. Это поправимо. Но вот теперь посмотрите пожалуйста на мои хвост и нос. Особенно на нос. Верна ли форма? Мне кажется снизу надо бы подбавить??

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Нос. Маски сверху стекол усилил малярным скотчем. Под ним другой скотч.

----------


## Камчадал

> Но вот теперь посмотрите пожалуйста на мои хвост и нос. Особенно на нос. Верна ли форма? Мне кажется снизу надо бы подбавить??


Раз пошла такая пьянка... Ну я и отрезал...
Еще раз глянул на чертежи и пришел к выводу, что надо переделывать хвост. Удлинил оконечность на 5 мм. Крепить рули надо со смещением вниз и назад. Тогда все более-менее похоже. Кстати сечение хвостовой оконечности не эллиптическое, а уплощенное и  вытянутое, как если-бы у вытянутого прямоугольника скруглить углы.

----------


## Kasatka

Владислав, мне показалось или левый стабилизатор на фото чуть дальше назад приклеен? 

Вы, парни, монстры =)

----------


## Камчадал

> Владислав, мне показалось или левый стабилизатор на фото чуть дальше назад приклеен?


Это я еще не клеил. Они на столе лежат для примерки.

Да после всего, может это не подвиг, но что-то героическое в это есть.

----------


## Камчадал

> Загрунтовал.Но вот теперь посмотрите пожалуйста на мои хвост и нос. Особенно на нос. Верна ли форма?


Я бы вот еще что подправил со стабилизаторами. На чертеже они образуют прямую линию.
Еще с остеклением, но это сложнее. Нижняя и верхняя кромки иллюминаторов и окон остекления кабины лежат на одинаковом уровне. Мне пришлось переделывать остекление и устанавливать его на несколько мм ниже, чем получалось "из коробки".

----------


## vomit airways

Друзья, неплохая ветка получается по сопоставлению 2-х моделей и по духу общения так же. Плюс Ил-18 - идеал, способный вдохновить на продолжительные труды.

Александр, вот еще по Вашему вопросу - так выглядит антенна по цифре "1" (масштаб фото чуть не дотянул до 1:1)

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Друзья, неплохая ветка получается по сопоставлению 2-х моделей и по духу общения так же. Плюс Ил-18 - идеал, способный вдохновить на продолжительные труды.


Это точно.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Я бы вот еще что подправил со стабилизаторами. На чертеже они образуют прямую линию.


Владислав, я думал об этом. Я по большей части ориентируюсь на фотографии, т. к. чертежей нет к сожалению. Вот на эту смотрю частенько среди множества прочих. Линию выведу. "АЛМАЗ"- то я туда быстренько наляпаю :Smile:

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Еще с остеклением, но это сложнее. Нижняя и верхняя кромки иллюминаторов и окон остекления кабины лежат на одинаковом уровне.


   Попытался предположить кабину и иллюминаторы на одной линии и на модели сразу получается , что передние стёкла должны тогда оказаться ниже поверхности. Проблематично. Лучше я уже не смогу сделать. С декалью из-за этого будет проблема... :Frown:

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Вот подскажите мне. Всё таки как лучше и правильнее делать? Шпаклевать выявленные дефекты поверх грунтовки или сначала мелкой шкуркой, а потом шпаклевать?? Или это не принципиально?? Грунт всё одно что так что эдак счищается. Как?

----------


## Kasatka

лучше когда шпаклевка к пластику цепляется. Так что сначала шкуркой слегка

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Понял. Начинаю продолжать.

----------


## Камчадал

> Владислав, я думал об этом. Я по большей части ориентируюсь на фотографии, т. к. чертежей нет к сожалению.


Подскажите какой будет вариант? В или Д? Тогда я скину чертежи. С ними гораздо лучше работается.

----------


## Камчадал

> Друзья, неплохая ветка получается по сопоставлению 2-х моделей и по духу общения так же. Плюс Ил-18 - идеал, способный вдохновить на продолжительные труды.


Спасибо за поддержку. Быстрее как-то не выходит. Я поторопился вначале, теперь приходится переделывать. А самолет очень красивый, за что и боремся. Кстати, как там с хвостовой оконечностью у моего? Похоже или как? А то бывает от долгой работы у бойца глаз как-бы замыливается. Он чего-то явного не видит, а чего и нет замечает.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Владислав, у меня декаль конкретно вот на эти самолёты по бортовому номеру ( там их два - СССР-75832 и RA- 75496 ). Какой это В или Д я не знаю, да простят меня знающие. Вообще я всегда делаю модели без какой либо привязки к конкретному прототипу. Цель - добиться по возможности максимальной внешней похожести на тип ВС, чтоб радовала глаз.

----------


## Камчадал

> Владислав, у меня декаль конкретно вот на эти самолёты по бортовому номеру ( там их два - СССР-75832 и RA- 75496 ). Какой это В или Д я не знаю, да простят меня знающие. Вообще я всегда делаю модели без какой либо привязки к конкретному прототипу. Цель - добиться по возможности максимальной внешней похожести на тип ВС, чтоб радовала глаз.


Я их проверю по картотеке. Как выясню кто есть ху - отправлю чертеж.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Кстати, как там с хвостовой оконечностью у моего? Похоже или как? А то бывает от долгой работы у бойца глаз как-бы замыливается. Он чего-то явного не видит, а чего и нет замечает.


 Эх, надо мне фотошоп получше осваивать :Smile:  Вот не точно, но примерно попробовал изобразить. Если стабы опустятся, то и эту оконечность надо под них сочетать. Снизу закругление не такое сильное. Вот фотки подобрал, присмотритесь ещё.

  А про мой нос так никто ничего не сказал. В смысле не мой нос, а ИЛа :Smile:

----------


## Камчадал

> Снизу закругление не такое сильное. Вот фотки подобрал, присмотритесь ещё.


С закруглением все более-менее. А вот с остальным - смотрите сами. Я масштабировал относительно сечения фюзеляжа. Вобщем, сальдо не в пользу бедных, но хотя-бы высоту киля и форму надо подравнять.




> А про мой нос так никто ничего не сказал. В смысле не мой нос, а ИЛа


Как не говорил, а остекление? Еще, я бы пока не торопился с деталями (датчики давления и т.д.) пока форма не выведена к покраске окончательно.

Вот кстати и ссылка на чертежи, в самом низу страницы.
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/craft/il18.html

----------


## vomit airways

> Кстати, как там с хвостовой оконечностью у моего? Похоже или как? А то бывает от долгой работы у бойца глаз как-бы замыливается. Он чего-то явного не видит, а чего и нет замечает.


Владислав, наверное лучше доверять не глазу (тем более чужому), а фактам:

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Как не говорил, а остекление? [/url]


 Про остекление я понял. Я про форму вообще. Внешние обводы с РЛС.

----------


## Камчадал

> Про остекление я понял. Я про форму вообще. Внешние обводы с РЛС.


Вот тут я бы поправил. Форма герметичной части фюзеляжа сферическая и к ней пристыкована негерметичная часть носовой оконечности. Поэтому такая особенная линия получается в месте их стыковки.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Вот тут я бы поправил. Форма герметичной части фюзеляжа сферическая и к ней пристыкована негерметичная часть носовой оконечности. Поэтому такая особенная линия получается в месте их стыковки.


Да, действительно. Спасибо. Уже начал исправлять.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Смотрел-смотрел на отекление... декаль прикинул. Представил как это будет в итоге и... сломал стёкла. Неплохой всплеск адреналина, но надо ниже переделывать. Жуть....

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Сточил шпаклёвку и пластик чуть не до морковкиного зада. Постарался поставить на одну линию с нижней границей иллюминаторов.
   Во чё натворил:

----------


## Камчадал

> Сточил шпаклёвку и пластик чуть не до морковкиного зада. Постарался поставить на одну линию с нижней границей иллюминаторов.
>    Во чё натворил:


Я поддерживаю. Теперь надо найти хороший прозрачный плекс или какой другой пластик. Можно сделать развертку из бумаги прежде чем начинать работать с заготовками. А то я раза три переделывал. Кстати, переплет остекления тонкий и для склейки стекол лучше использовать что-то типа Clearfix. А перед монтажем окунуть в "половой" лак Johnson&Johnson "Future" (футурама по-нашему).

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Взял пластиковую подкладку под воротник из новой рубашки. Чтоб проще фиксировалось развёртку порезал на части по линиям переплёта. О футуре давно слышу, но нигде не встречал вживую, так что просто прошёлся полиролью. Сделал маски из малярного скотча и сверху ещё алюминиевый скотч чтобы не махрилось при обработке. Потом ещё отполирую если повезёт. Успел центральные и правые поставить. Пока что-то не радует. Верхние стёкла придётся декалью делать. Посмотрю как после шпаклёвки будет. Мож опять сломаю

----------


## Камчадал

> Взял пластиковую подкладку под воротник из новой рубашки. Чтоб проще фиксировалось развёртку порезал на части по линиям переплёта. О футуре давно слышу, но нигде не встречал вживую, так что просто прошёлся полиролью. Сделал маски из малярного скотча и сверху ещё алюминиевый скотч чтобы не махрилось при обработке. Потом ещё отполирую если повезёт. Успел центральные и правые поставить. Пока что-то не радует. Верхние стёкла придётся декалью делать. Посмотрю как после шпаклёвки будет. Мож опять сломаю


Не торопись с выбором материала, посмотри, может найдется более прозрачный пластик. А делать декалью окна лучше не надо, масштаб неподходящий.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

А что же делать с верхними окошками. Их новое место как раз попадает на швы. Если б мог сделал бы новое стекло целиком.

----------


## Камчадал

> А что же делать с верхними окошками. Их новое место как раз попадает на швы. Если б мог сделал бы новое стекло целиком.


Можно попытаться опустить верхнюю часть. Потом ступеньку зашпаклевать (как я это делал). Другой вариант - вытягивать новое. Для этого придется делать матрицу (форму чуть меньшего размера) и греть оргстекло или др. в духовке. А потом тянуть и отбезать вразмер. Матрицу можно точать из дерева или лепить из той же шпаклевки. Я пробовал оба варианта - свои плюсы и минусы, с двухкомпоненткой понравилось больше.
Не торопись, все будет четко!

----------


## Александр II

Александр, так может быть при таких переделках и сделать самому фонарь?

Мужики, слежу за темой, класс!! Этот самолёт заслужил того, чтобы стоять на полке!

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Я вчера попытался сделать типа того новое. Нашел ещё пластиковую упаковку от чего-то. Нагрел над свечкой и натянул на нос. Натянулась со складками и помутнела. На работе как озабоченный сёдня перебирал всякие упаковки от лекарств... На счёт матрицы... это мне вряд ли по силам. Руки, увы под это не заточены. Подумаю ещё, но всё же выход с декальными верхними окошками видится как неизбежный.
   Александр II, мы оказывается земляки. Я из Саратова.

----------


## Александр II

У меня тоже слабая сторона - давка фонарей, но надо учиться, впереди Ту-16.
Да... Как тесен мир.. )

----------


## Камчадал

> Нашел ещё пластиковую упаковку от чего-то. Нагрел над свечкой и натянул на нос. Натянулась со складками и помутнела.


Над свечкой это не хорошо. Греть надо в духовке, пока на станет провисать. Хорошо взять два небольших куска фанеры и выпилить в них по окошку одинаковой формы и размера. потом зажать в них пластик предназначеный для давления. И в печку, и давить!



> На работе как озабоченный сёдня перебирал всякие упаковки от лекарств...


Это важная часть работы - нужен тот, который не мутнеет и хорошо тянется. Хотя, такие последствия возможны при недогреве или неравномерном его распределении.



> На счёт матрицы... это мне вряд ли по силам. Руки, увы под это не заточены. Подумаю ещё, но всё же выход с декальными верхними окошками видится как неизбежный.


После всего представленного не могу согласиться. Надо-бы дожать этот вопрос. Можно и не тянуть все остекление и потолок целиком, а делать частями и собирать воедино.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Владислав, огромное спасибо за поддержку. Она очень важна. Вдохновляюсь вашей настойчивостью и продолжаю искать решение. Сосед обещал кусок орг стекла из гаража принесть. Жду.

----------


## Камчадал

> Владислав, огромное спасибо за поддержку. Она очень важна.


Александр, все в порядке! Вместе делаем общее дело...



> Вдохновляюсь вашей настойчивостью и продолжаю искать решение. Сосед обещал кусок орг стекла из гаража принесть. Жду.


Еще в медицине бывают четырехгранные пластиковые бутылки из-под сывороток, химреагентов и др (часто иностранного производства). Их формуют температурной вытяжкой и пластик там хорошего качества и толщина подходящая. Можно вырезать одну грань и сразу в работу!

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Вот кое что из проб.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Сделал вот что. Снял крышу. Вдавил в неё пластилин и выстроил окошки. Положил всё это в морозильник. Сосед припёр нехилую кучку оргстекла и ему подобного. Буду добиваться удовлетворения.

----------


## Камчадал

> Сделал вот что. Снял крышу. Вдавил в неё пластилин и выстроил окошки. Положил всё это в морозильник. Сосед припёр нехилую кучку оргстекла и ему подобного. Буду добиваться удовлетворения.


Хорошо пошло! Если что - напильник еще никто не отменял. И одноразовые бумажные пластинки для пиления женских ногтей тоже очень хороши!

----------


## Александр Щербаков

ЛУЧШЕЕ - ВРАГ ХОРОШЕГО. Решил остановиться на одном из восьми вариантов. Поработаю с ним. Посмотрю как пойдет. Если что, то теперь и сломать не жалко :Biggrin:

----------


## Carrey

А если цельный кусок оргстекла (сегмент, 1/4 шара) вклеить без щелей в фюзеляж, а потом напильником выбрать лишнее и заполировать?

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> А если цельный кусок оргстекла (сегмент, 1/4 шара) вклеить без щелей в фюзеляж, а потом напильником выбрать лишнее и заполировать?


Во первых это остекление не идеально круглое, так что с шаром вряд ли. А во вторых не вижу смысла усложнять то что на мой взгляд уже получилось довольно неплохо. 
    Стараться клеить без щелей здесь нет смысла, так как по линии стыка должна получаться своеобразная линия, которую без шпаклёвки не изобразить никак.

----------


## Камчадал

> Стараться клеить без щелей здесь нет смысла, так как по линии стыка должна получаться своеобразная линия, которую без шпаклёвки не изобразить никак.


Полностью согласен. Стык не должен быть идеальным, все равно шпаклевать и делать расшивку. Главное - остекление, и теперь оно выглядит хорошо. Все получилось.

----------


## Камчадал

> А если цельный кусок оргстекла (сегмент, 1/4 шара) вклеить без щелей в фюзеляж, а потом напильником выбрать лишнее и заполировать?


Мне кажется, что этим не обойтись, т.к. форма не такая простая. Сферическая часть заканцовки гермокабины переходит в конусность фюзеляжа. Т.е. одной геометрической формой не обойтись.

----------


## Pit

Мне кажется, или лобовое стекло на выдавленных сегментах действительно слишком высокое?

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Мне кажется, или лобовое стекло на выдавленных сегментах действительно слишком высокое?


Нет, там всё более менее. При подгонке ещё подрезалось. К тому же то, что видно, это не всё стекло целиком. Надо учесть наличие линий переплёта. Сейчас маски доделываю. Позже сфоткаю.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Вот и всё. На фотках плохо видно. Металлический скотч отсвечивает. Допускал незначительный развал линий, т.к переплёт ещё будет подправляться шпаклёвкой и в итоге декалью. Теперь всё на своём месте. Начинаю шпаклевать.

----------


## Камчадал

> Вот и всё. На фотках плохо видно. Металлический скотч отсвечивает. Допускал незначительный развал линий, т.к переплёт ещё будет подправляться шпаклёвкой и в итоге декалью. Теперь всё на своём месте. Начинаю шпаклевать.


По-моему, все четко. И никаких забитых окон!

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> И никаких забитых окон!


 Да уж.... Хвала модельным форумам. Кладезь.

----------


## Камчадал

Вот поработал над формой хвоста. Немного нарастил сверху и чуть удлинил рули высоты у их корня. Пока шпаклевкой не выводил, может что-нибудь подскажете?

----------


## vomit airways

> может что-нибудь подскажете?


Обтекатель у Вас сильно скруглен (а точнее у Амодела  :Smile: )

----------


## Камчадал

> Обтекатель у Вас сильно скруглен (а точнее у Амодела )


Спасибо, поправлю когда буду шпаклевать.

----------


## Камчадал

Доделал форму для отливки коков винтов. Вроде получилось нормально.

----------


## vomit airways

Не поделитесь подробно Вашим опытом изготовления формы и отливки в принципе? Особенно, если пользуетесь легкодоступными материалами.

----------


## Камчадал

> Не поделитесь подробно Вашим опытом изготовления формы и отливки в принципе? Особенно, если пользуетесь легкодоступными материалами.


Опыт простой с одной стороны, но не очень с другой. Сложно было найти хороший силикон и смолу - остальное дело техники.
Я делал заказ из США вот в этой компании:
http://www.jgreer.com/silicone-mold-making.htm
и тамже заказывал смолу с хорошими характеристиками текучести.
Вопрос с которым желательно разобраться до начала копирования это как расположить и закрепить матрицу в форме для заливки силикона. Желательно продумать хороший доступ к форме, чтобы одна из ее частей выходила на поверхность. Однако, ее можно располагать и в толще силикона, а доставать готовую деталь через надрез. В это случае надо позаботиться о дополнительных отверстиях или проемах, через которые будет выходить избыток смолы и пузырьки воздуха.
Я делал отливки при нормальном давлении и при правильно наполненной смолой форме проблем с воздушными полостями практически не возникало. Копировал и отливал детали разных размеров и формы, от цистерны заправщика ТЗ до совсем мелочевки.
Да, лучше прикупить еще маленькие электронные весы, т.к. все пропорции для смешивания даны по весу, а не по объему.

----------


## fsl

За основу брали винты от Родена,если да,на фото шагрень видна,или мне кажется.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Приветствую! Продолжаю вылизывать фюз. В связи с изменением остекления выводить скулы оказывается не так уж просто. Пока ещё не грунтовал.
    Владислав, а что посоветуете с иллюминаторами? Я пока ещё не примерял, но думаю использовать те что в наборе, так как внутренностями не затевался.

----------


## Камчадал

> За основу брали винты от Родена,если да,на фото шагрень видна,или мне кажется.


Да, основа это Роден. Шагрень есть, но я пока затрудняюсь сказать на сколько это критично. Задую праймером и будет виднее, а то может все неровности после первого прохода шкурочкой и пропадут. А если нет, то буду делать все по-инструкции: рашьпиль - напильничек и, - сухая шькурка.

----------


## Камчадал

> В связи с изменением остекления выводить скулы оказывается не так уж просто. Пока ещё не грунтовал.


 Да-а, скулы - это больно.



> Владислав, а что посоветуете с иллюминаторами? Я пока ещё не примерял, но думаю использовать те что в наборе, так как внутренностями не затевался.


Александр, я могу подсказать как сам делал. Сначала сверлил, потом круглый напильник, потом последовательно в каждый илюминатор изнутри вставлял абразивную насадку и стачивал излишки и неровности проемов. Потом грунтовал и окрашивал проемы белым художественным акрилом (что в тюбиках продают). Потом рубил стекла, купал их в лаке (футуре) и сажал их на Клиарфикс. Потом заклеивал скотчем, шпаклевал дырки белой тамиевской шпаклевкой и выводил.
Я вырубал новые по-двум причинам: то, что амоделовские отлиты неровно и собственно не имеют ровной кромки, да и мутные они какие-то.

----------


## Камчадал

Пока шпаклевка сохнет решил поработать над декалью. Поправил буковки, добавил техничку. Кстати, где были технологические надписи и какого цвета может кто поделится? На 38м есть техничка, но какая-то скудная, я все думаю - неужели так мало? Кстати, в обозначении Аэрофлот может надо интервалы между буквами уменьшить?

----------


## Baiji

> Кстати, в обозначении Аэрофлот может надо интервалы между буквами уменьшить?


Сфотографируйте модель с этого ракурса:

----------


## Александр II

Модель класс выходит!




> Кстати, в обозначении Аэрофлот может надо интервалы между буквами уменьшить?


Да, мне кажется чуть-чуть стоит уменьшить, но буквально на мм.

------------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Nazar

> На 38м есть техничка, но какая-то скудная, я все думаю - неужели так мало?


На Ил-38 действительно крайне мало технички и в основном она специализированна именно под Ил-38, а не унифицирована с Ил-18.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Вопрос по техничке заинтересовал. Может быть имеется у кого нибудь схема расположения где какие надписи должны быть?
 Я пока вожусь потихоньку с иллюминаторами и подумываю о том как бы получше восстановить расшивку. На работе зашел к зубникам и сдоньжил у них списанные элеваторы, как они их называют. Собираюсь это заточить чтоб получился скрайбер. Думаю должно получиться что то хорошее из этого.

----------


## Carrey

> заточить чтоб поучился скрайбер

----------


## Камчадал

> Я пока вожусь потихоньку с иллюминаторами и подумываю о том как бы получше восстановить расшивку.


Для работы с пластиком будет прекрасно, а по смоле я рекомендую приобрести пилки-скрайберы Hasegawa. Мне товарищи посоветовали и я взял, еще купил такой толстый скотч для ценников Dymo. Эти пилки здорово помогают, есть прямые и кривые (радиусные), с большими зубами и с поменьше. Вобщем, неторопясь можно очень аккруратно все сделать - и старую расшивку восстановить и новую нарезать. Вот только окружности не удобно чертить, а так можно и отпилить что-нибудь (если ровно надо).

----------


## Камчадал

> На Ил-38 действительно крайне мало технички и в основном она специализированна именно под Ил-38, а не унифицирована с Ил-18.


Я думаю может по аналогии с ту-114 сделать. Силовая (ТВД) и компоновка (4 дв) похожи, да и временной период тот-же. Что-то видно на фотках сохранившихся машин, но сильно подозреваю, что многое уже навсегда закрашено.

----------


## vomit airways

На Ил-18 и некоторых машинах (напр. Бе-12) большинство служебных надписей  не просто наносились краской, а выштамповывались ("выгравировывались") прямо по лючку или панели. То есть в отношении такого рода надписей самолет, выбранного вами временного периода, не отличается от нынешних. А вот надписи, наносимые трафаретом, были другими. 
Кроме того, имелась схема окраски болтов на панелях крыла (красн.,синий.,желт.), которая на нынешних машинах обновляется лишь фрагментарно.
Что касается унификации с Ил-38, то по крылу и двиг. практически все совпадает.

В кач. примера зона топливных насосов на Ил-18 и Ил-38.

----------


## Камчадал

> Что касается унификации с Ил-38, то по крылу и двиг. практически все совпадает.


Т.е. по планеру и силовой можно смело заимствовать А-моделскую декаль от ил-38? А по цвету как, тоже красный?
Кстати, как на счет аналогии с ту-114 по размещению надписей на фюзеляже. Я имею ввиду в принципе, например сходная маркировка для грузовых люков и технологических лючков, аварийных выходов и мест "вскрытия"?.

----------


## vomit airways

Хотел сказать только то, что техничка, выполненная методом выштамповки и "набитая" черной краской, естественно, сохраняется и по сей день. Остальная же, которая наносилась на "раннем аэрофлоте" строго в соответствии с регламентом и шрифтами, на сегодня либо частично утратилась, либо видоизменилась, вплоть до кустарно обновленной с помощью трафаретов, купленных в канцтоварах.

Относительно же Ил-38, идентичность надписей  не по планеру целиком, а только по крылу и мотогондолам.
Хотя, например, на том же североморском Ил-38 борт "14" практически все надписи закрашены, включая панели доступа к управлению, с предательски проступающими  выштампованными надписями (см.фото)

Амодел, если не ошибаюсь, предлагает вариант Ил-38 бортовой "22" из 240 ГвОСАП. Как раз его фрагмент (фото "Ил-38") выложил в предыдущем посте - вот и сравните, интереса ради,  даются ли на модели, хотя бы, надписи в зоне топливных насосов.

P.S. Форум с утра зависал, а теперь не дает загрузить PNG файл со   схемой лючков - надеюсь она у Вас есть.

----------


## Камчадал

> Хотел сказать только то, что техничка, выполненная методом выштамповки и "набитая" черной краской, естественно, сохраняется и по сей день.


Точно не красная? У меня по-цвету только образцы декали ту-114 и ил-38 - оба в красном исполнении??

Вопрос к знатокам. Остановился на обозначении борта СССР-75745. Т.к. 75413 по моим данным вариант Д и мне не подходит. По 745 информации мало. Вроде-бы он был первый серийный Ил-18В (3001) СССР-75745 с ВСУ ТГ-16. Разбился в марте 1961г.? Больше ничего не нашел. Может кто имеет больше информации - поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## Камчадал

Распечатал вариант с маской для остекления и антибликом. Посмотрел со стороны, когда уже начал постить и понял, что антиблик надо уменьшать. Ну теперь стало ясно, как все куски декали будут сходится в районе носовой оконечности.

----------


## Kasatka

интересно чем обусловливался такой метод нанесения технических надписей... 

Владислав, очень неплохо получается. Модель выглядит очень похожей на оригинал!

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Распечатал вариант с маской для остекления


Владислав, это окончательный вариант переплёта? Подправлять ничего не будете? Немного смущают размеры по ширине двух центральных и предпоследних боковых. Как думаете?

----------


## Камчадал

> Владислав, это окончательный вариант переплёта? Подправлять ничего не будете? Немного смущают размеры по ширине двух центральных и предпоследних боковых. Как думаете?


Александр, вы все правильно заметили. Дело в стеклах, которые я нарезал, - кое-где подгуляла геометрия. Когда дойдет дело до покраски я постараюсь поиграть с положенем стоек (может уберу их всех и буду лепить нерезанные куски декали по-месту) и если получится, то сделаю лучше, чем выглядит сейчас.

----------


## Камчадал

> интересно чем обусловливался такой метод нанесения технических надписей... 
> Владислав, очень неплохо получается. Модель выглядит очень похожей на оригинал!


Спасибо! С техничкой получается темный лес, но что-то все-таки изобразим. Кстати, может вы знаете чем лучше покрывать декали распечатанные на лазерном принтере? Футурой?

----------


## vomit airways

> интересно чем обусловливался такой метод нанесения технических надписей...


- их сохранностью

Владислав, на рассматриваемых мною бортах красным нанесена только техничка, связанная с электрикой - вот эти надписи (плюс к ним еще точки заземления самолета) Остальная техничка черная.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

На форумах читал, что парни сажают винты и колёса на подшипники. До прошедших выходных я считал, что это враки :Rolleyes: . Сделал пробежку по нашему сенному рынку. Найдется ВСЁ! Кроме Футуры разве что. Вот нашел по 10 руб штучка. Попробую на них винты посадить. Только пока не знаю как. Другой этап продолжается....

----------


## Уокер

Все замечательно, но меня смущает нос этой модели, увы Амодель не уловил эту часть подобающим образом, нет четкого сопряжения двух диаметров, которыми образуется носовая часть.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Все замечательно, но меня смущает нос этой модели, увы Амодель не уловил эту часть подобающим образом, нет четкого сопряжения двух диаметров, которыми образуется носовая часть.


Нос действительно не может не смущать. В общем, значительное количество постов этой ветки посвящена исправлению проблем с носом, чтобы свести на нет все смущающие моменты.

----------


## Pin

> Кстати, может вы знаете чем лучше покрывать декали распечатанные на лазерном принтере? Футурой?


Покрывать когда - до перевода или после? Если до, то футура не пойдет, скорее всего - нужна специальная декальная жижа - декальный лак, например Microscale Decal Film.

Если после перевода, то можно и футурой.

----------


## Камчадал

> Покрывать когда - до перевода или после? Если до, то футура не пойдет, скорее всего - нужна специальная декальная жижа - декальный лак, например Microscale Decal Film.
> Если после перевода, то можно и футурой.


Мне надо покрыть отпечатанную на лазернике декаль. Я пробовал специальный состав из баллончика, но он дает толстую пленку покрытия и я не уверен, что он совместим с тонером для LP принтеров. Опасаюсь, что краска посыпется при переводе на модель. Поэтому и возник вопрос с футурой и аэрографом (чтобы пленка по-тоньше). Может можно модельным лаком, типа Тесторовского?

----------


## Уокер

Возьмите лучше Microscale Liquid Decal Film, просто нанесите мягкой кисточкой и через 15 минут получите декаль с тончайшей пленочкой.

----------


## Pin

> Возьмите лучше Microscale Liquid Decal Film, просто нанесите мягкой кисточкой и через 15 минут получите декаль с тончайшей пленочкой.


Вот так оно выглядит:

----------


## Камчадал

> Возьмите лучше Microscale Liquid Decal Film, просто нанесите мягкой кисточкой и через 15 минут получите декаль с тончайшей пленочкой.


Спасибо за информацию, друзья! Т.е. даже аэрограф применять не надо? Просто кисточкой аккуратно покрыть?

----------


## Камчадал

> - их сохранностью
> 
> Владислав, на рассматриваемых мною бортах красным нанесена только техничка, связанная с электрикой - вот эти надписи (плюс к ним еще точки заземления самолета) Остальная техничка черная.


У меня опять вопрос по-поводу технички. Подскажите где такие надписи могут располагаться?
П.с. Номер шесть в обиходе не использую (американская шутка).

----------


## Pin

> Т.е. даже аэрограф применять не надо? Просто кисточкой аккуратно покрыть?


Да, кисточкой - очень милая жижа, растекается сама. Я сам на струйнике печатаю, там важно кисточкой работать аккуратно, чтобы краска не размазалась - с лазерником, думаю, и таких проблем быть не должно.

----------


## Уокер

С лазерником тоже надо аккуратно без фанатизьму...  :Biggrin:  Легко все.

----------


## vomit airways

> У меня опять вопрос по-поводу технички. Подскажите где такие надписи могут располагаться?
> П.с. Номер шесть в обиходе не использую (американская шутка).


Так пожалуйста!  22,432 просмотров темы! Можно от созерцания коллегам и к конкретной помощи перейти?! На счет декали Ил-18,38 серьезной, например, к Андрею Коткову обратимся - модели-то популярные.
Сам, что могу по теме,-сканирую. Можно и еще добавить  :Smile: 

PS Ваши надписи вряд ли подходят, тем более, что Вы не даете их
    габаритов.

----------


## Камчадал

> Так пожалуйста!  22,432 просмотров темы! Можно от созерцания коллегам и к конкретной помощи перейти?! На счет декали Ил-18,38 серьезной, например, к Андрею Коткову обратимся - модели-то популярные.
> Сам, что могу по теме,-сканирую. Можно и еще добавить


Тут я плохой советчик, тем более рекомендовать делать новый продукт людям которые занимаются этим профессионально. Конечно, было-бы здорово сделать хорошие родные декали на Амоделовские лайнеры, например на Ил-18 или подготовить таковую на Ту-114. Кстати, может и Амодел заинтересуется и станет комплектовать свою продукцию корректными ливреями. Но, вопрос риторический, что лучше сделать - постараться исправить многочисленные ошибки модели или ее декаль. Например, по-трудоемкости мне было несравнимо легче подготовить декаль, чем перепилить все выступающие части этой модели. 
Однако, один в поле не воин и под меня специально никто затеваться не станет. Так что я уже допинаю свой вариант, может что и получится. 



> PS Ваши надписи вряд ли подходят, тем более, что Вы не даете их габаритов.


Наверное, что полного соответствия не будет. Габариты я не менял и они как есть от технички Ил-38. 
И другой вопрос, где еще были обозначения для вырубания аварийных проемов, кроме тех областей, что вокруг аварийных выходов?

П.с. Из мечтаний не в тему, может амодел Ил-12/14 сделает когда-нибудь. Было-бы здорово всем.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Из мечтаний не в тему, может амодел Ил-12/14 сделает когда-нибудь. Было-бы здорово всем.


Абсолютно поддерживаю. Я на одном из форумов по моделям ГА высказывал аналогичное пожелание, но там больше любят 144 масштаб. В 72 масштабе плюс ещё Ан-14 и Ан-28 было бы здорово.
 Владислав а как сейчас обстоит дело с воздухозаборниками на 1 и4?

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

> П.с. Из мечтаний не в тему, может амодел Ил-12/14 сделает когда-нибудь. Было-бы здорово всем.


Вот уж да уж!!! Когда наконец Ил-14 появится?

----------


## Камчадал

> В 72 масштабе плюс ещё Ан-14 и Ан-28 было бы здорово.
>  Владислав а как сейчас обстоит дело с воздухозаборниками на 1 и4?


У меня лежит ГДРшный Пластикарт на Ан-14. Как-нибудь возьмусь за него.
А с воздухозаборниками все просто - отрезал я их, не дожидаясь перитонита. Сделаю из пластика корректный, откопирую и буду лить из смолы. Схема та же, что и с коками (в тех. смысле этого слова).

----------


## rotfront

> В 72 масштабе плюс ещё Ан-14 и Ан-28 было бы здорово.


Уже есть, т.е. скоро в продаже. От TOP-GUN.

http://modelwork.pl/viewtopic.php?t=...highlight=an28

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Уже есть, т.е. скоро в продаже. От TOP-GUN.
> 
> http://modelwork.pl/viewtopic.php?t=...highlight=an28


Спасибо за ссылку, но кроме фоток я там, увы, ничегошеньки не понял :Redface:

----------


## Камчадал

> Спасибо за ссылку, но кроме фоток я там, увы, ничегошеньки не понял


Вот еще, до кучи:
http://www.airline-hobby.com/shop/in...s&ItemID=12305
http://www.airline-hobby.com/shop/in...s&ItemID=12306
Но как-то цены заоблачные. Почти как Велшевский или Бразовский Ил-62 (на этом же сайте).

----------


## Уокер

> Уже есть, т.е. скоро в продаже. От TOP-GUN.
> 
> http://modelwork.pl/viewtopic.php?t=...highlight=an28


Так он вроде в 1:48...

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Ну вот и я сподобился. Сравните до и после. Думаю, что более менее. Может быть что пропустил, посмотрите? С иллюминаторами повозился. Пылюка взяла и населась изнутри. Пришлось дно под крыльями вырезать и чистить.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Это всё после.

----------


## Камчадал

> Ну вот и я сподобился. Сравните до и после. Думаю, что более менее. Может быть что пропустил, посмотрите? С иллюминаторами повозился. Пылюка взяла и населась изнутри. Пришлось дно под крыльями вырезать и чистить.


Александр, по-моему хорошо, вот еще картинка. Проверьте место сопряжения гермокабины и обтекателя. Я обвел его красным.
А с пылью это так, постоянная борьба. Лучше сразу зашить кабину наглухо.

Всех поздравляю с Днем Армии и Военно-Морского Флота!
Защитникам Отечества - Многая Лета!

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Владислав, то что красным по месту перехода в обтекатель надо сделать порельефней, да? Я правильно понял или что то другое? А зелёным там это что?

ПС. Спасибо за поздравления. Присоединяюсь.

----------


## Камчадал

> Владислав, то что красным по месту перехода в обтекатель надо сделать порельефней, да? Я правильно понял или что то другое? А зелёным там это что?


Зеленый - обтекатель, синий - гермокабина, красный - место соединения. Место соединения хорошо выражено сверху, а сбоку уже остается только расшивка.

----------


## Камчадал

С декалью закончил, спасибо за помощь и советы. Микроскейл лак для декалей просто супер.
Вот соорудил такой стапель, здорово помогает. Особенно при восстановлении расшивки, да и впоследствии при окраске тоже пригодится. 
Еще раз подправил хвост и наверное буду выводить начисто и восстанавливать расшивку. Я ее кое-где специально залил, т.к. выглядела слишком глубокой.
Александр, специально счелкнул нос, посмотрите на проблемную линию, может чем пригодится.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Александр, специально счелкнул нос, посмотрите на проблемную линию, может чем пригодится.


Безусловно, пригодится. Я как раз потихоньку выделяю это место. И собираюсь сделать электростатики на РЛС. Так они вроде называются.

----------


## Котков Андрей

Да вобщем-то можно подумать о деколи на семейство Ил-18\38 малым тиражом - вопрос только в том, кто возьмется за разработку - ведь тут надо все полностью разработать, я в этой тематике не силен.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

После переделанного всё же сохраняется небольшой перепад в уровнях иллюминаторов и кабины. Внешне вроде остекление и опускать уже некуда. Думаю, что сама линия иллюминаторов на модели выполнена примерно на 1,5 мм ниже чем положено.

----------


## Камчадал

> Да вобщем-то можно подумать о деколи на семейство Ил-18\38 малым тиражом - вопрос только в том, кто возьмется за разработку - ведь тут надо все полностью разработать, я в этой тематике не силен.


Спасибо, Андрей! Я могу поделиться своей наработкой, однако кроме надписей и лого аэрофлота там мало что может пригодиться. Проблемная зона в виде декалей для антиблика носовой оконечности и остекления выполнена под откорректированную версию, т.е. чти под мою конкретную модель. Да и с техническими надписями полной ясности у меня нет. Если что, пишите. Буду рад помочь.

----------


## Камчадал

> После переделанного всё же сохраняется небольшой перепад в уровнях иллюминаторов и кабины. Внешне вроде остекление и опускать уже некуда. Думаю, что сама линия иллюминаторов на модели выполнена примерно на 1,5 мм ниже чем положено.


Александр, на этом поле чудес все может быть. Есть такая уловка, когда например рисуют плакат и буквы пошли криво, а переделать нет возможности. В этом случае стараются чтобы первая и последняя буквы были на одной линии. Тогда создается впечатление, что все не так уж и криво. Не волнуйтесь, а когда будете наносить декали, то постарайтесь ими откорректировать эти 1,5 мм и может не будет ничего заметно. Не у всех же глаз как ватерпас!

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Прикинул как будет декаль. Разница в уровнях скрадывается. Не надо переделывать. Ещё поработал над формой носа. Первый раз попробовал сделать электростатики из проволоки. Их бы надо в последнюю очередь делать, но как потом избавляться от следов суперклея не знаю. Оставлю так. Посмотрю как под грунтовкой будет.

----------


## Carrey

> Первый раз попробовал сделать электростатики из проволоки. Их бы надо в последнюю очередь делать, но как потом избавляться от следов суперклея не знаю. Оставлю так. Посмотрю как под грунтовкой будет.


Дык, наклейте на нос две полоски толстой изоленты (лента DYMO, малярный скотч в несколько слоёв) чтобы между ними была щель по ширине этих "электростатиков", и нанесите в эту щель грунт/шпаклёвку. По снятию полосок на носу останется аккуратный рельеф.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Дык, наклейте на нос две полоски толстой изоленты (лента DYMO, малярный скотч в несколько слоёв) чтобы между ними была щель по ширине этих "электростатиков", и нанесите в эту щель грунт/шпаклёвку. По снятию полосок на носу останется аккуратный рельеф.


 Я об этом способе не подумал. Спасибо, возьму на заметку.

----------


## Камчадал

Кстати, вопрос по этим "ребрам". Они на каких машинах стали появляться? На фотографиях Ил-18х ранних серий я их не видел.

----------


## Камчадал

> Я об этом способе не подумал. Спасибо, возьму на заметку.


Может расшивку сначала поправить, а потом рельеф добавить? Я имею ввиду обтекатель носа.
П.с. Носик такой хороший получается, аккуратненький.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Кстати, вопрос по этим "ребрам". Они на каких машинах стали появляться? На фотографиях Ил-18х ранних серий я их не видел.


Надо полагать, что поздние. Искал на эрлайнерсе фотки с бортовым номером что на моей деке. Одну из них на предидущей странице поместил. Там как раз эти ребрышки виднеются.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Может расшивку сначала поправить, а потом рельеф добавить? Я имею ввиду обтекатель носа.
> П.с. Носик такой хороший получается, аккуратненький.


Обозначу границу обтекателя после всего. Не исключено, что ещё придется подшпаклевывать, так что все равно расшивка замажется снова. А эти ребрышки отстоят от границы примерно на 1 мм на модели.

----------


## Pin

Вот здесь Сергей Друзь показывает, как он их делает в 144 масштабе - в 72-м должно быть попроще:

http://www.airliner-models.ru/forum/10-586-6

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Вот ещё обратил внимание на выемки в основании носа под вторыми окошками. ....что-то ковыряние в носу затянулось.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Скорее всего, там выемок нет - это граненость окон переходит на прилегающую обшивку. Но там видно, что вертикальные стойки переплета как бы "наложены" сверху на прилегающие фрагменты обшивки.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Скорее всего, там выемок нет - это граненость окон переходит на прилегающую обшивку. Но там видно, что вертикальные стойки переплета как бы "наложены" сверху на прилегающие фрагменты обшивки.


Я имею в виду саму линию границы с негерметичной частью в этой зоне. Смотрится будто бы как выемка огибающая места крепления стеклоочистителей.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Вот ещё момент привлёкший моё внимание. Различия в геометрии носовой части с РЛС. На раннем Иле эта часть более круглая и узкая в сечении, а на втором более уплощенная сверху и шире в зоне перехода в герметичную часть. Посмотрите.

----------


## Pit

Интересное наблюдение. Сразу видно, что в зависимости от формы негерметичной части корпуса плывёт глубина складки на стыке с герметичной частью. А заодно заметно, что на ранней машине отсутствует молниезащита на носовом обтекателе (полоски вдоль него). Похоже, метео-рлс там не было.

----------


## Камчадал

> Вот ещё момент привлёкший моё внимание. Различия в геометрии носовой части с РЛС. На раннем Иле эта часть более круглая и узкая в сечении, а на втором более уплощенная сверху и шире в зоне перехода в герметичную часть. Посмотрите.


Да, Александр, глаз-алмаз! Ну вот что теперь после этого делать?

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Да, Александр, глаз-алмаз! Ну вот что теперь после этого делать?


Делать поздний. :Biggrin:

----------


## Камчадал

> Делать поздний.


По-моему оба варианта имеют место быть. Так что торопиться не надо.
Всех форумчан поздравляю с праздником Светлой Пасхи!

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Христос воскресе!
 Владислав, а что это за видео? Зарегистрировался на авиафоруме. Очень много полезного. Можно ли прямую ссылочку на это видео?

----------


## Камчадал

> Христос воскресе!
>  Владислав, а что это за видео? Зарегистрировался на авиафоруме. Очень много полезного. Можно ли прямую ссылочку на это видео?


Во истину воскресе!
Сcылочка вот:
http://film.arjlover.net/info/o.ljubvi.avi.html
Звук в сцене с аэропортом просто как взрыв из прошлого!
П.с. А что за форум?

----------


## Камчадал

Ну что-же, праздники прошли - продолжаем. Взялся и переделал задние части мотогондол, также заменил и выпускные коллекторы на расточенные пластиковые трубки подходящего диаметра. У мотогондол отпилил верхнюю толстую часть и вставил согнутый кусок латунной пластинки. Потом хорошенько сточил отпиленный кусок и приклеил его сверху на латунную полу-трубку. Приклел Суперклеем, зашпаклевал и обработал напильничком по-форме. Звиняйте за качество фоток, оставили нормальный аппарат "в гостях". Если кто-то спросит сделать по-крупнее, то я добавлю хороших снимков на той неделе.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Интересная доработка. Я думал тоже над этим местом. Латунь создает двойной контур, верно? А что за пластиковые трубки, из чего? Я для этого присмотрел полихлорвиниловые, но думаю надо ещё что-то поискать. Пока работаю на хвосте.

----------


## Камчадал

> Латунь создает двойной контур, верно?


 Не совсем так, вконце мотогондолы кожух сходит на нет? до толщины листа металла, или что-то возле того. По-этому он огибает выхлопной коллектор очень плотно, его сечение чуть-чуть больше, чем у коллектора. Я не стал миллиметровать, иначе будет диссонанс с зализами, т.к. выполнить их с масштабной толщиной я не смог.



> А что за пластиковые трубки, из чего? Я для этого присмотрел полихлорвиниловые, но думаю надо ещё что-то поискать. Пока работаю на хвосте.


 Это полистирол марки Эвергрин (хоть и белого цвета), продают его в модельных магазинах.

----------


## Baiji

> Если кто-то спросит сделать по-крупнее, то я добавлю хороших снимков на той неделе.


Прошу по крупнее и почетче! Исключительно интересно, особенно результат!  :Rolleyes: 
Спасибо!

----------


## Камчадал

> Прошу по крупнее и почетче! Исключительно интересно, особенно результат! 
> Спасибо!


Ну вот, как-то так. Начисто еще не выводил. Процесс продолжается.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Вчера придумал чем заменить латунь. Обычная пивная банка. Вырезанная пластинка легко гнётся в полутрубок и держит форму. Попробую "армировать" мотогондолу в процессе сборки. До крепления её на крыло.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Вот как рёбрышки вышли и хвост.

----------


## Камчадал

> Вот как рёбрышки вышли и хвост.


Все красиво, вот только в одном месте мне кажется надо подправить. Речь о навигационной системе путевого сноса (если я не путаю название), что расположена снизу хвостовой части (такая прямоугольная нашлепка). Она не так сильно выступает в воздушный поток и ее боковые стенки выполнены плоско, без уступов. По-моему надо сточить немного.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Все красиво, вот только в одном месте мне кажется надо подправить. Речь о навигационной системе путевого сноса (если я не путаю название), что расположена снизу хвостовой части (такая прямоугольная нашлепка). Она не так сильно выступает в воздушный поток и ее боковые стенки выполнены плоско, без уступов. По-моему надо сточить немного.


Боковые стенки плоские, и по толщине тоже стачивал. Может на фото так видно? Вот такое оно. Ещё надо сточить?

----------


## Камчадал

> Боковые стенки плоские, и по толщине тоже стачивал. Может на фото так видно? Вот такое оно. Ещё надо сточить?


Я бы сделал что-то вроде этого. В прежних постах были хорошие фотки этого места (##18, 20).

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Посмотрел. Действительно, меньше. Уже подточил и зашпаклевал.

----------


## Камчадал

Несколько фотографий воздухозаборников на 1 и 4 двигатели. Попробую сделать форму и отлить в смоле, т.к. потом будет Ил-38 и все те же проблемы.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Отлично смотрится. А можно подробнее, как это сделать? И что с передней частью 2 и 3?

----------


## Камчадал

> А можно подробнее, как это сделать?


Да все вручную. Я взял кусок полистирола прямоугольного сечения, разметил его и на торцевой части просверлил сверлом маленького диаметра нестколько дырок расположив их в форме отверстия воздухозабора. А потом рашпиль, напильничек и сухая шкурка....



> И что с передней частью 2 и 3?


 У них я залепил все шпаклевкой и буду также как и для 1 и 4 сверлить и подгонять форму заборника в мануальном режиме.

----------


## Камчадал

Прошу мнение профессионалов. Как там устроены ниши основных стоек шасси? Имеет ли смысл их обозначать (перегородки поставить или что-то еще)?

----------


## Pit

Порылся по фотографиям... Ни на одной нет "вида внутрь гондолы" - уж очень трудно туда заглянуть на живом самолёте. А на модели - тем более. Так что (ИМХО) можно не заморчиваться. 
На счёт же внутреннего устройства - вот всё, что удалось найти:

----------


## Камчадал

> Порылся по фотографиям... Ни на одной нет "вида внутрь гондолы" - уж очень трудно туда заглянуть на живом самолёте. А на модели - тем более. Так что (ИМХО) можно не заморчиваться. 
> На счёт же внутреннего устройства - вот всё, что удалось найти:


Спасибо, Pit!
Не думал, что выхлоп такой длинный. Я тоже считаю, что с нишами затеваться не стоит.
Вот откопировал воздухозаборники, нос и хвост. Такой "джентльменский набор".

----------


## Камчадал

Вот как все встало по-местам. Еще надо пыльнуть праймер и подшпаклевать места стыковки. Вцелом доволен, особенно как откопировался нос. Результат пары месяцев шпаклевания и подгонки был повторен за два часа работы.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Здорово. Надо подумать о серийном выпуске деталек. :Smile:  Только не могу понять, что было не так с ВЗ на втором и третьем. Чем родные не гожи??

----------


## rotfront

> Чем родные не гожи??


я думаю, да и не только я, когда сам вояешь, то всё намного интереснее и завлекательней.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> я думаю, да и не только я, когда сам вояешь, то всё намного интереснее и завлекательней.


Может быть.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Сегодня сам принялся за крылья. Отшкурил элероны и зашпаклёванную расшивку. Начал думать над 1(4) мотогондолой. Вместо трубки из набора взял толстый стержень от ручки, расточил изнутри и отрезал. Изнутри сделаю вставку из пивного алюминия. Что касается ВЗ, я наверное сделаю следующее: отрежу всю нижнюю часть вместе с ВЗ ( обвел красным). Доработаю эту часть и приклею отдельным этапом на крыло.

----------


## Камчадал

> Надо подумать о серийном выпуске деталек.


 Да вроде и так мелкая серия пошла. А в остальном я не очень, бизнес дело тонкое...



> Только не могу понять, что было не так с ВЗ на втором и третьем. Чем родные не гожи??


 Мне не понравилось, что они сквозные и литье не очень по-краю. А потом, решил для унификации отлить в смоле. Ведь будет когда-нибудь и Ил-38й в работе.

----------


## Камчадал

> Начал думать над 1(4) мотогондолой. Вместо трубки из набора взял толстый стержень от ручки, расточил изнутри и отрезал. Изнутри сделаю вставку из пивного алюминия. Что касается ВЗ, я наверное сделаю следующее: отрежу всю нижнюю часть вместе с ВЗ ( обвел красным). Доработаю эту часть и приклею отдельным этапом на крыло.


Все хорошо получается, а с ВЗ придется потрудиться.

----------


## Камчадал

> Вместо трубки из набора взял толстый стержень от ручки, расточил изнутри и отрезал.


Надо-бы проверить как будет краска и праймер на него ложиться.
Не удержался примерить как будет садиться нос на фюзеляж 38го. Вроде-бы неплохо, но можно повторить.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Надо-бы проверить как будет краска и праймер на него ложиться.


Мой грунт на эти трубки не ляжет точно. Вместо грунта чёрный маркер перманент под нитру. Испытано раньше.
    У меня зреет решение о покупке ещё одного Ила. Выбираю какой: 18-й или 20-й.

----------


## Камчадал

> У меня зреет решение о покупке ещё одного Ила. Выбираю какой: 18-й или 20-й.


Ну что-же, значит вопрос уже решенный. Раз возникло желание, то придется его удовлетворить, а то ведь проявится позже в гипертрофированном виде. Купишь сразу всю Амоделовскую линейку, да еще и с запасом (я имею ввиду с целью экзотических конверсий).
А может Ил-76 попробуешь? Мне эта модель понравилась больше всех по качеству литья, очень аккуратная и с фоторавлением вдобавок.
Ну, а если не передумаешь, то заходи - может чем надо помочь.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Купишь сразу всю Амоделовскую линейку, да еще и с запасом (я имею ввиду с целью экзотических конверсий).
> А может Ил-76 попробуешь?


 :Biggrin:  :Tongue:  да уж, мне тогда до пенсии и на пенсии будет работёнка. Про 76 думал. На скейле показывает один товарищ процесс, но очень уж долго. И там, как я понял, проблемы с носом ещё покруче чем здесь. А на твой как можно посмотреть??

----------


## Камчадал

> Про 76 думал. На скейле показывает один товарищ процесс, но очень уж долго. И там, как я понял, проблемы с носом ещё покруче чем здесь. А на твой как можно посмотреть??


Да пока смотреть неначто, лежит в коробке, отдыхает до поры. А что там с носом (опять)? Я пока не проверял. На первый взгляд ОК, может что с остеклением?

----------


## Александр Щербаков

http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...pic.php?t=6796  Вот ветка по Ил-76

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Сделал трепанацию пивной банки в пользу мотогондолы.

----------


## Камчадал

> Сделал трепанацию пивной банки в пользу мотогондолы.


Метод работает. Наверное даже легче собирается, чем на крыле. Проверь, как будет стыковаться в местах зализов, может придется еще крыло подпилить.
А с 76м спасибо, посмотрел что народ пишет и делает. Как мне кажется не все так страшно, хотя нос придется подправить однозначно.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Вот ещё поковырялся. Получился такой ВЗ. Пока только на одной стороне. Не уверен, что оставлю его. Что-то смущает. И не утерпел- взялся подшипнички оприходовать. Винт от Ан-12 подошел на пробу.

----------


## Kasatka

Подшипники - изврат!! =))) Но круто!

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Подшипники - изврат!! =))) Но круто!


Не знаю. Раньше никогда этого не делал. Это было бы обосновано, реши я делать полную электрификацию, как для диорамы допустим, чтоб всё сверкало и крутилось. А так и правда изврат. Просто решил попробовать.

----------


## Александр II

> Да пока смотреть неначто, лежит в коробке, отдыхает до поры. А что там с носом (опять)? Я пока не проверял. На первый взгляд ОК, может что с остеклением?


Там по бокам как бы 2 скулы надо сделать. В районе антиблика перед фонарём. В модели это место просто гладкое. А так в целом всё хорошо, у самого тоже лежит коробка с ним, буду делать Танкера.

-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Камчадал

> Вот ещё поковырялся. Получился такой ВЗ. Пока только на одной стороне. Не уверен, что оставлю его.


 Все вроде нормально, только переднюю кромку надо подправить.



> И не утерпел- взялся подшипнички оприходовать.


 А я не утерпел и зашпаклевал всю расшивку, которой были выделены закрылки. Теперь нарезаю новую, честно говоря расшивка самое тяжелое и занудное с чем пришлось сталкнуться.
Да, кстати, подшипники это круто, но будь внимателен при установке. Надо очень точно соблюсти соосность (которой у модели нет) винта и двигателя, иначе винты не покрутишь.

----------


## Камчадал

> Там по бокам как бы 2 скулы надо сделать. В районе антиблика перед фонарём. В модели это место просто гладкое. А так в целом всё хорошо, у самого тоже лежит коробка с ним, буду делать Танкера.
> 
> -----------------
> Мухин Александр.


У меня еще вакушка в 144 Кубинский МД. Наверное, начну с нее, но это потом.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Все вроде нормально, только переднюю кромку надо подправить.


Переделал совсем.

Я на фюзеле всю почти расшивку зашпаклёвывал и потом прорезал тоньше по шпаклёвке. Геморрой тот ещё.

----------


## Камчадал

Александр, классные ВЗ получаются! Я продолжаю бороться с крыльями и временами возвращаюсь к фюзеляжу. Кажется, что уже начинаю видеть свет в конце тоннеля. Начал переделывать пневматики, сделал мастер на колесо основной стойки. Думаю, как буду усиливать сами стойки. На ум пришел вариант исполненный Трумпетером на Ту-160м. Может так и сделаю.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Думаю, как буду усиливать сами стойки.


В самый раз подойдут толстые мед иглы, те что в капельницах бывают. Я начал как-то переднюю стойку армировать. Раньше фотки показывал. ( стр.15,#284) А насчет пневматиков, приобрёл у Экипажа. Очень неплохие.

----------


## Камчадал

> В самый раз подойдут толстые мед иглы, те что в капельницах бывают. Я начал как-то переднюю стойку армировать. Раньше фотки показывал. ( стр.15,#284) А насчет пневматиков, приобрёл у Экипажа. Очень неплохие.


Я думаю паять каркас стойки целиком и "обшивать" пластиком из набора.
Экипаж здоровские колеса делает, у меня есть пара комплектов на Ил-28 и Бе-12. Одно "но", моделей много и всех их не обуешь - накладно. Буду опять лить из смолы, конечно, если все хорошо получится.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Вот так преобразил эту штуку на хвосте. И немного область выхлопа.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

По просьбе трудящихся :Smile:

----------


## Камчадал

> И немного область выхлопа.


Просто супер! Очень тонко получилось!
Спасибо за колеса!

----------


## Камчадал

Вот как получились колеса - выношу на суд. Какие будут мнения - оставить и копировать, переделать или искать и покупать Экипаж? 
Диски колес основной стойки специально не доведены до-конца - нет характерных выступов (добавлю позже на каждое конкретное колесо, чтобы не создавалось впечатление что все одинаковые, и, ?балансировочные? отверстия также).

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Пневматики выглядят неплохо. Внутренняя часть диска не доработана, но её видно не будет. Главное, что снаружи. Можно оставить, а можно и Экипаж :Smile: , тут уже последнее слово за автором. Я себе колёсья и декали заказал ещё до того как модель получил. Заодно и на Ан-26;24....

----------


## Carrey

Жму руку колёсных дел мастерам! Я вот тоже решил побаловаться, зачал колёсико на С-400, народная резня протектора по полистиролу, только вот пока ноль знаний по клонированию. Какая-то смола нужна? Силикон? Смазка? Вакуум нужен? С чего начать? Интернет читал, но там конкретные марки указаны, хотелось бы общей теории, разобраться досконально, чтоб знать, что покупать из того что есть.

----------


## Kasatka

Carrey - предупреждение! почему бы с этим вопросом не начать новую тему?

----------


## Камчадал

> Жму руку колёсных дел мастерам! Я вот тоже решил побаловаться, зачал колёсико на С-400, народная резня протектора по полистиролу, только вот пока ноль знаний по клонированию. Какая-то смола нужна? Силикон? Смазка? Вакуум нужен? С чего начать? Интернет читал, но там конкретные марки указаны, хотелось бы общей теории, разобраться досконально, чтоб знать, что покупать из того что есть.


Вот так фотосессия! Я там так хохотался! 
Если администрация претит этому оффтопу - пишите в личную почту. Я поделюсь опытом, какой имеется. Главное - наливать по-полной!

----------


## Камчадал

Первые отливки колес. Вроде нормально, даже протектор видно.

----------


## Камчадал

Просьба к знатокам. Поделитесь информацией по зализу крыла в месте стыковки к фюзеляжу. На модели его почти нет, а хороших фотографий этой части я не нашел. Еще не могу разобраться с толщиной диэлектрических антенн расположенных на нижней части фюзеляжа в районе стыковки крыла. Спасибо за помощь.

----------


## Baiji

> Просьба к знатокам. Поделитесь информацией по зализу крыла в месте стыковки к фюзеляжу. На модели его почти нет, а хороших фотографий этой части я не нашел.


Не претендую на знатока...  :Cool: 
Там плавный переход с крыла на фюзеляж. Вам нужны точные сечения?

----------


## Baiji

> Еще не могу разобраться с толщиной диэлектрических антенн расположенных на нижней части фюзеляжа в районе стыковки крыла. Спасибо за помощь.


Вот что нашлось по антенне

----------


## Камчадал

> Не претендую на знатока...


Да я тоже.



> Там плавный переход с крыла на фюзеляж. Вам нужны точные сечения?


 Да фото по-крупнее было-бы лучше. 
На вашей фотографии видно, что зализ поднимается высоко под углом на фюзеляж и что он заметной ширины, чего не скажешь смотря на чертеж. Вот я и хочу уточнить перед тем как начну шпаклевать.

----------


## Камчадал

> Вот что нашлось по антенне


Спасибо, Амодел немного толстовато их исполнил, сточим.

----------


## Owl

> Да фото по-крупнее было-бы лучше.


Тут вроде уже была такая фотка..

----------


## Александр Щербаков

И я спрошу. Что это за фонарь?

----------


## Камчадал

> Тут вроде уже была такая фотка..


Спасибо, все видно классно. Да, "золотой" Ильюшин" это супер!



> И я спрошу. Что это за фонарь?


Александр, так это вроде-бы как дублер габарита? Ставился на поздних модификациях.

----------


## Baiji

> И я спрошу. Что это за фонарь


Задний аэронавигационный огонь БАНО-45

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Задний аэронавигационный огонь БАНО-45


Спасибо. Будет сделано.

----------


## Камчадал

Наметил зализы крыла, прошу взглянуть. Еще посмотрите на ВЗ которые в корне крыла - мне кажется, что они должны быть по-крупнее.

----------


## Carrey

Чуть крупнее надо, и прилегающая к фюзелю кромка вроде как прямоугольная. Если ножом подрежете два уголка, вроде будет как на прототипе. См. фото:

----------


## Александр II

И от меня, может поможет.

------------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Владислав, а как на счет излома? О нём шла речь где-то в начале ветки. И я подумал, не поторопился ли ты крылья намертво сажать? Как будешь восстанавливать мелкие ВЗ те что в основании мотогондол прям над крылом? Или я пропустил чего?

----------


## Камчадал

> Владислав, а как на счет излома? О нём шла речь где-то в начале ветки. И я подумал, не поторопился ли ты крылья намертво сажать?


 А там не излом, как я понимаю, а ряд накладок треугольного сечения. Они-то и создают вид грани.



> Как будешь восстанавливать мелкие ВЗ те что в основании мотогондол прям над крылом? Или я пропустил чего?


 А я их срежу и наклею либо выдавленные из тонкой латуни или металлической фольги.

----------


## Камчадал

Вот возник другой вопрос, даже два. 
Снизу каждой силовой установки стоит или дополнительный ВЗ или заслонка которая иногда в закрытом положении (я видел только на № 2 и 3). Бывает-ли что она закрыта на № 1 и 4 и, если да, то как выглядит в этом положении.
Еще если есть фото заканцовки гондолы двигателя № 1 или 4 вид снизу сзади - буду благодарен!

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Вот фото крупнее. Оно было в начале. Эти штуки как я понимаю здесь находятся в закрытом положении. На втором фото все открыты.

----------


## Александр II

Могу ошибаться, но кажется это ленты перепуска, для стравливания избыточного давления. На стоянке закрыты, а при вкл. двигателях на более больших оборотах - открываются.

------------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Pit

Вот несколько снимков искомого места. То, что "бывают ли в закрытом положении" - очень похоже на совок маслорадиатора. На всех снимках он как раз и есть в закрытом положении, что нормально на стоянке с неработающим двигателем. А вот как всё это выглядит в открытом положении - надо искать, скорее всего в техописании. У меня таких снимков к сожалению нет.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Вот так  у меня они наметились. И БАНО.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Вот очень полезные фото.
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/photo/...=dateA&show=12

----------


## Камчадал

> Вот так  у меня они наметились. И БАНО.


Все здорово выглядит, так все-таки, Александр, это будет 22ой а не 18ый?

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Все здорово выглядит, так все-таки, Александр, это будет 22ой а не 18ый?


Почему 22-й? На 18-м такие же огни, судя по многим фото.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Владислав, что нового? У меня вон какая порнуха выходит.

----------


## Камчадал

Ничего непристойного Александр, стойка хорошо выходит. Можно шкуркой поработать по-больше, грунт позволяет.
У меня пока немного. Наметил кое-что из жабр и восстановил фольгой защиту фюзеляжа от осколков льда.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> У меня пока немного. Наметил кое-что из жабр и восстановил фольгой защиту фюзеляжа от осколков льда.


Я тоже фольгой лючки делал. Кстати, обрати внимание, на верхних жабрах должно быть шесть щелей, на нижних - пять.
ПС: Я что-то не обращал внимания на фотках наличие стока воды над дверью :Confused:

----------


## Камчадал

> Я тоже фольгой лючки делал. Кстати, обрати внимание, на верхних жабрах должно быть шесть щелей, на нижних - пять.


Слишком мелкий размер, я не стал усложнять и делал 4 и 5. Старался только попасть в размер и делал по фоткам. 



> ПС: Я что-то не обращал внимания на фотках наличие стока воды над дверью


Они есть, посмотри вот тут.

----------


## Камчадал

Друзья, не могу найти хорошее фото нижней части двигателя №№ 2,3. Интересует часть ниже ВЗ, желательно на стоянке, когда "совок" закрыт.

----------


## vomit airways

> Друзья, не могу найти хорошее фото нижней части двигателя №№ 2,3. Интересует часть ниже ВЗ, желательно на стоянке, когда "совок" закрыт.


Второй раз за сегодня пытаюсь загрузить фотки - не проходят. 
Размер подогнал. В чем дело? :Frown:

----------


## Камчадал

> Второй раз за сегодня пытаюсь загрузить фотки - не проходят. 
> Размер подогнал. В чем дело?


Спасибо, если не получится то ничего страшного. Я почти разобрался. Местами видно неплохо, там две плоскости - одна (та, что открывается наружу) проходит горизонтально, а вторая под тем же углом, что и ей соответствующая на №№ 1 и 4. Вроде-бы так.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Задам здесь тоже вопрос. Кто нибудь пробовал делать прешейдинг на модели перманентным маркером?? Что получалось? Я вот думаю стоит ли пробовать на Иле такой способ или традиционно аэрографом?

----------


## Камчадал

> Задам здесь тоже вопрос. Кто нибудь пробовал делать прешейдинг на модели перманентным маркером?? Что получалось? Я вот думаю стоит ли пробовать на Иле такой способ или традиционно аэрографом?


Может быть проблема с белым верхом, серая часть должна получиться. Я буду делать смывку и подбирать светлые тона, чтобы не сильно лезла в глаза. Черным можно выделить закопченые стыки листов гондол двигателей.

----------


## Pit

ИМХО, ничего хорошего не получится. Ибо окрестности шва станут тёмными, а сам шов (стык панелей, углубление по передней кромке руля/элерона) останется светлым, что испортит эффект. Так что или аэрографом, или смывкой поверх краски.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> ИМХО, ничего хорошего не получится. Ибо окрестности шва станут тёмными, а сам шов (стык панелей, углубление по передней кромке руля/элерона) останется светлым, что испортит эффект. Так что или аэрографом, или смывкой поверх краски.


Согласен. Уже успел попробовать на одном местечке. Всё так и есть. Не буду делать.

----------


## Камчадал

После непродолжительного молчания...
Прошу взглянуть на законцку мотогондол 1,4. Сделал гнутую вставку из латуни и зашпаклевал.
Как выглядит выпуск охлаждения маслорадиатора на №2,3 похоже или нет? К сожалению нормальных фото этого устройства так и не нашел.

----------


## Камчадал

Начал работу над стойками и понял, что заготовки из набора не операбельны. Нашел латунные трубки походящего внешнего диаметра и соответствующие им стержни, которые пойдут внутрь. Пока припаял к трубкам небольшие фланцы, просверлил ответные дырки в крыле (не сквозные!) и все посадил на смолу. Внушает после отверждения, не упадет!
Кстати, такой вопрос. Видно-ли зеркало штока амортизатора на основной и носовой стойках шасси на стоянке или нет?
Да, вначале шутили по-поводу шпаклевки. Так вот белая у меня уже кончилась, теперь мажу зеленой (это не летняя мода, а необходимость).
Вот еще решил добавить не по-теме. Амоделъ объявил о выпуске аж ?2-х версий? Ил-40. Для меня трудно оценить и понять всю историческую ценность такой серии, особенно когда летали Ил-12, 14 и Ту-14. Да, чужая душа - потемки.

----------


## Kasatka

Титанический труд!

Про шпаклевку - уж точно говорят "ведро шпаклевки ушло"=)

Но думаю, что это будет стоить того! Модель получается отличная..!

----------


## Камчадал

Ну вот в первый раз на своих троих. Теперь еще с передней стойкой надо разобраться до конца. Я не дождался ответа по-поводу того видны ли штоки амортизаторов на стоянке и сделал когда их видно.
А по-поводу титанического труда, так это лишнее. Иначе он нормально не встанет (извиняюсь за двусмысленность).

----------


## Owl

> Я не дождался ответа по-поводу того видны ли штоки амортизаторов на стоянке и сделал когда их видно.


Вот тут видно, что их видно, но не много.. ))

----------


## Pit

Не сомневайтесь, на стоянке штоки видны. По одной простой причине: даже при рулении с МВМ по отнюдь не ровному перрону должна обеспечиваться амортизация.

----------


## Камчадал

> Не сомневайтесь, на стоянке штоки видны. По одной простой причине: даже при рулении с МВМ по отнюдь не ровному перрону должна обеспечиваться амортизация.


Ну вот, значит я не ошибся. Прошу взглянуть на продолжение с главными стойками шасси. Остановился на том, что не представляю как выглядели ограничители хода амортизатора. Прикрепил фото оригинальных деталей Амоделъ. Прошу откликнуться если есть их фото.

----------


## Nazar

Пересмотрел сейчас все свои фото Ил-18, везде шток виден.

----------


## Pit

> Остановился на том, что не представляю как выглядели ограничители хода амортизатора. Прикрепил фото оригинальных деталей Амоделъ.


То, о чём Вы пишете, это т.н. двузвенник. Он служит для предотвращения разворота тележки относительно оси, а к ограничению хода амортизатора не имеет никакого отношения. На реальном самолёте он скрыт под густой мешаниной шлангов и проводов, так что можете использовать "родные" детали, всё равно их будет не видно.
З.Ы. Фото 4 и 5 - шереметьевский Ил.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Ожила тема... Я сейчас со стойками тоже занимаюсь. Не устраивает то что получается. Хочу нормальное коромысло сделать, но не выходит "каменная чаша" у Данилы-мастера.

----------


## Baiji

Двухзвенник... *Шлиц-шарнир!*  :Smile: 

Собственно два треугольника, в вершинах шарнирное соединение, основаниями крепятся к ушкам на амортизаторе (№№18,24 на рисунке 3)

----------


## Камчадал

> То, о чём Вы пишете, это т.н. двузвенник. Он служит для предотвращения разворота тележки относительно оси, а к ограничению хода амортизатора не имеет никакого отношения. На реальном самолёте он скрыт под густой мешаниной шлангов и проводов, так что можете использовать "родные" детали, всё равно их будет не видно.
> З.Ы. Фото 4 и 5 - шереметьевский Ил.


Спасибо, теперь понятно. Надо шлангов побольше :)

----------


## Камчадал

> Двухзвенник... *Шлиц-шарнир!* 
> 
> Собственно два треугольника, в вершинах шарнирное соединение, основаниями крепятся к ушкам на амортизаторе (№№18,24 на рисунке 3)


Вот наш ответ Чемберлену. С передней подразобрался. ОДНАКО, я вам скажу...

----------


## Камчадал

Со стойками покончено, кроме трубок и шлангов. Наверное, обозначу несколько. Думаю, что при таком масштабе все воспроизводить не следует, т.к. излишне перегрузит вид модели.
Есть вопрос по створкам ниш главных стоек шасси. По фотографиям я вижу что левая и правая створки не являются зеркальным отображением друг друга. Прошу помощи свидетелей.

----------


## Камчадал

Вот прикинул колеса по местам. Не слишком-ли нагруженные получились?

----------


## rotfront

Помоему на передней стойке немного переборщил. Или это только мне так кажется?

----------


## Камчадал

> Помоему на передней стойке немного переборщил. Или это только мне так кажется?


Это точно, переделаю. Перепилил слегка.

----------


## Baiji

Обратите внимание на "Механизм передачи тормозного момента". Его тяги крепятся к самым концам тормозных рычагов, а у Вас как-то ближе к их основаниям...

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Вот, стал обладателем ещё вот таких вариантов от AWD.

----------


## Камчадал

> Вот, стал обладателем ещё вот таких вариантов от AWD.


Это хороший набор, только Илы готовь...



> Обратите внимание на "Механизм передачи тормозного момента". Его тяги крепятся к самым концам тормозных рычагов, а у Вас как-то ближе к их основаниям...


Все такое маленькое, что приклеить нормально не удастся, если только делать все из медяшки и паять. Я пас.
А по створкам ниши основной стойки вопрос остается открытым. Кто знает какие они на самом деле?

----------


## Baiji

> А по створкам ниши основной стойки вопрос остается открытым. Кто знает какие они на самом деле?


Этих створок там, образно выражаясь: как Педров в бразилии.  :Smile: 
Какие именно Вас интересуют?

----------


## Камчадал

> Этих створок там, образно выражаясь: как Педров в бразилии. 
> Какие именно Вас интересуют?


Да я собственно вот о чем.

----------


## vomit airways

Здесь все понятно.

----------


## Baiji

ИМХО, Там всё симметрично.

----------


## Baiji



----------


## Камчадал

> Здесь все понятно.





> ИМХО, Там всё симметрично.


Спасибо, друзья. Теперь уразумел. Меня смутил вырез на створках.

----------


## vomit airways

Наверное поздно, но фоткалось, как просили - закрытыми.
Эх, как мелок все же "72-ой"! :Frown:

----------


## Камчадал

> Наверное поздно, но фоткалось, как просили - закрытыми.


Спасибо, оно завсегда лучше чтоб было. Даже попозже. Когда буду 38-й пилить, так они и пригодятся.



> Эх, как мелок все же "72-ой"!


Нормально, в сравнении с 144-м :).

----------


## Камчадал

Вот сильно переживал за то как откопируются лопасти винтов. Получилось.
Да, "Хай живе Роден!", спасибо им еще раз за класно отлитые коки и лопасти на Ан-12.

----------


## Baiji

Обалдеть...

----------


## Kasatka

Здорово лопасти получились! =)

а почему выбор пал на прозрачную смолу?

----------


## rotfront

> Вот сильно переживал за то как откопируются лопасти винтов. Получилось.
> Да, "Хай живе Роден!", спасибо им еще раз за класно отлитые коки и лопасти на Ан-12.


А что, они у них в реале одинаковые? И ещё, чем тебе Амоделевские не приглянулись? Что прям совсем плохие?

----------


## Камчадал

> Обалдеть...


Да-а уж...



> Здорово лопасти получились! =)
> а почему выбор пал на прозрачную смолу?


Такая смола у меня была, я ее и пользую. Думаю, что из любой другой тоже получится, лишь бы текучая была.



> А что, они у них в реале одинаковые? И ещё, чем тебе Амоделевские не приглянулись? Что прям совсем плохие?


Таких винтов как у Родена я не видел ни до ни после. Стыкуемость и качество таково, что можно собирать без клея и делать кок винта съемным, а лопасти флюгировать по несколько раз на дню - от настроения. Про Амоделъ промолчу, они и так люди героические.

Вот примерил, пока еще не отвердели до конца.

----------


## rotfront

> Таких винтов как у Родена я не видел ни до ни после. Стыкуемость и качество таково, что можно собирать без клея и делать кок винта съемным, а лопасти флюгировать по несколько раз на дню - от настроения. Про Амоделъ промолчу, они и так люди героические.


Так самое главное не ответил. Они одинаковые или нет? Или Роденовские применил потому-что "похожие"?

----------


## Камчадал

> Так самое главное не ответил. Они одинаковые или нет? Или Роденовские применил потому-что "похожие"?


Так мы это уже проходили, где то в середине этого форума. Коки винтов и винты на Ан-12 и Ил-18 единтичны.

----------


## rotfront

> Так мы это уже проходили, где то в середине этого форума. Коки винтов и винты на Ан-12 и Ил-18 единтичны.


А на счёт Бе-12 не в курсе? Как у него с этими двумя?

----------


## vomit airways

> А на счёт Бе-12 не в курсе? Как у него с этими двумя?


Винты Бе-12 другие - большего диаметра, несмотря на одинаковые двигатели (АИ-20)
Винты Ил-18 и Ан-12 в реальности, так же как и на модели абсолютно взаимозаменяемы.

----------


## Камчадал

> А на счёт Бе-12 не в курсе? Как у него с этими двумя?


Разница вот такая:
справа ан12/ил18 (Роден/Амодел) - слева бе12 (RVHP)

----------


## rotfront

> Разница вот такая:
> справа ан12/ил18 (Роден/Амодел) - слева бе12 (RVHP)


Пасиб! 

Теперь просвятился.

----------


## Камчадал

Вот такая будет компания. 
Не в тему, может кто знает где взглянуть как красили ТЗ в те годы, желтый или металл с оранжевой полосой?

----------


## Pit

Что-то далеко бочка отстоит от кабины...
А на счёт окраски - вот совсем свежее фото из Игарки:
http://aviaforum.ru/attachment.php?a...3&d=1281788221
ИМХО, можно красить как угодно.
Постараюсь поискать фото из Красноярска времён 60-х.

----------


## Камчадал

> ИМХО, можно красить как угодно.
> Постараюсь поискать фото из Красноярска времён 60-х.


Спасибо за ссылку. Красноярск это то что нужно, этот борт летал в Красноярском управлении Аэрофлота.

----------


## Pit

Вот то, что удалось найти. Похоже бочки были двухцветными. Снимки сделаны с 1960 по 1970г.

----------


## Камчадал

> Что-то далеко бочка отстоит от кабины...


Похоже, что Е-Класс использует единую удлиненную раму для седельного тягача и армейского вездехода на базе Краза. Я уже подкоротил раму на 4 мм между кабиной и задними колесами. Пришлось переделывать переднюю подвеску тоже. (извиняюсь за офф-топ)



> Вот то, что удалось найти. Похоже бочки были двухцветными. Снимки сделаны с 1960 по 1970г.


Благодарю еще раз, интересные варианты окраски Ан24х на крайнем снимке - все разные.

----------


## Камчадал

Вот маленький апдейт на который потратил немало времени. Створки основных ног шасси. Осталось крепеж добавить, наверное, тоже из фольги сваяю.
Кстати, кто может поделиться опытом работы с акриловой Тамией - праймерами и краской?

----------


## Baiji

> Вот маленький апдейт на который потратил немало времени. Створки основных ног шасси. Осталось крепеж добавить, наверное, тоже из фольги сваяю.
> Кстати, кто может поделиться опытом работы с акриловой Тамией - праймерами и краской?


Здорово!
Поделитесь технологией. Что за материал?

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## kfmut

Красиво!

Праймер нормальный у Тамии в баллонах с надписью FINE, есть серый, есть белый... можно использовать обычный, но потом его надо будет шлифовать. Разводить надо(и если надо) 647-м растворителем, родной lacquer thinner, видимо, более летуч и у меня иногда выпадала "манка". Есть у них специальный грунт по металлу, но я им не пользовался... Сам акрил, если использовать родной растворитель х-20 беспроблемный. есть специальния жижа acrylic paint retarder, она при добавление в растворитель замедляет высыхание акрила - можно получить высокоглянцевую поверхность с глянцевыми красками серии Х-, но соотношение растворителя и этой жижы надо подбирать опытным путем в зависимости от целей, говорят, если переборщить с ней, то краска никогда не высохнет, у меня пробник сох около суток, хотя бахнул этой штуки прилично. Так, есть ещё матирующая добавка Х-21, дозировка также зависит от требуемого результата и подбирается опытным путем. Вообщем, как-то так...

----------


## Камчадал

> Здорово!
> Поделитесь технологией. Что за материал?
> Заранее спасибо!


Спасибо за поддержку, использовал жестянку от лотков для выпечки. Можно попробовать пивбанку, но по мне она толстовата. Наклеивал оригинальные створки на пластик и по ним формовал металлические створки, притерал, примеривал и отрезал вразмер. Потом раправлял и использовал как шаблон для остальных створок. Стрингеры вырезал из оригинальных деталей (распиливал их поперек), стачивал по толщине и клеил.



> Красиво!


Спасибо, а как долго сохнет акрил? Я где-то читал, что покрывать Тамиевский акрил футурой можно только через месяц, когда совершенно высохнет краска. Футура сильно усаживается и недосохшая краска может потрескаться - так ли это?

----------


## Pit

Красивые створочки получились.

----------


## kfmut

Честно говоря, что-то я сомневаюсь, что тамический акрил надо выдерживать месяц. Если акрил без добавок, то он на отлип высыхает минут за 5-10, а на самой банке написано, что следующие слои можно через час наносить... Но с Future я не работал, м.б. там какая-нить особая и хитрая технология, да и обычно у меня между нанесением слоев краски или лака минимум сутки проходят.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Благодарю еще раз, интересные варианты окраски Ан24х на крайнем снимке - все разные.


По-моему, ближний и дальний одинаково покрашены. А еще Ан-24 были желтые. Извините за офф-топ.

----------


## Камчадал

> По-моему, ближний и дальний одинаково покрашены. А еще Ан-24 были желтые. Извините за офф-топ.


Вот-бы "Бегемот" сделал декаль на Ан-24! Вот было-бы здорово. А мы бы все купили по одной или даже по две штучки. Ведь, действительно, вариантов то было много - и линейных (ливреи Аэрофлота, ЛОТ, Чехи, Болгары и т.д.) и специальных ("салоны" и т.д.). Есть где развернуться!

----------


## Камчадал

Добавил немного "трубок", думаю, что больше не надо. На передней стойке они также выполняют функцию электропроводки освещения салона.

----------


## Pin

> Я где-то читал, что покрывать Тамиевский акрил футурой можно только через месяц, когда совершенно высохнет краска. Футура сильно усаживается и недосохшая краска может потрескаться - так ли это?


Месяц - перебор, через 3-4 дня уже ничего не трескается.

----------


## Kasatka

я на следующий день покрываю - никаких проблем

----------


## Nazar

> Вот-бы "Бегемот" сделал декаль на Ан-24!


Аутентик-декалс делает неплохую деку.

----------


## Камчадал

> Аутентик-декалс делает неплохую деку.


Я приобрел их декаль на Ан-26 - хорошая штука, а на 24ый я никогда не видел. Мне кажется, что производители напрасно избегают тему "золотого времени". Ведь уже давно в продаже Ту-114, Ан-24, Ил-18, а декали раннего Аэрофлота нет ни к одному из них. Интересно, что родные декали для Ту-114 и Ил-18 весьма некорректные и к употреблению не рекомендуются.

----------


## Baiji

> Мне кажется, что производители напрасно избегают тему "золотого времени". Ведь уже давно в продаже Ту-114, Ан-24, Ил-18, а декали раннего Аэрофлота нет ни к одному из них. Интересно, что родные декали для Ту-114 и Ил-18 весьма некорректные и к употреблению не рекомендуются.


Уважаемый Камчадал! Разрешите, позволю себе высказать личное мнение.

Изготовить декаль самому - проще простого. За стоимость того-же А-Моделовского Ту-114 можно приобрести отличнейший принтер и хорошую пачку специальной бумаги, да ещё и останется на морожку детям и цветы жене  :Smile: .

Тут, как говориться проблема только взяться  :Smile: 

P.S. http://cbt.narod.ru/decals.htm

----------


## Камчадал

> Изготовить декаль самому - проще простого. За стоимость того-же А-Моделовского Ту-114 можно приобрести отличнейший принтер и хорошую пачку специальной бумаги, да ещё и останется на морожку детям и цветы жене .
> Тут, как говориться проблема только взяться 
> P.S. http://cbt.narod.ru/decals.htm


Это правда в техническом (исполненческом смысле), но как говорится "нет, в принципе ты прав, но по-существу глубоко ошибаешься" :).
Ведь есть вопрос достоверности декали - тех. надписи и их раположение, варианты и их соответствие тому или иному типу и т.д. Да, белый цвет тоже никто не отменял. Тут в 114ый не уложишься. На своем примере могу сказать, что все было не так уж просто, а вопрос с техничкой так и остался открытым. Я думаю, что лучше-бы без принтера, заплатить за декальку - и дело с концом (извините).

----------


## Baiji

> Это правда в техническом (исполненческом смысле), но как говорится "нет, в принципе ты прав, но по-существу глубоко ошибаешься" :).
> Ведь есть вопрос достоверности декали - тех. надписи и их раположение, варианты и их соответствие тому или иному типу и т.д. Да, белый цвет тоже никто не отменял. Тут в 114ый не уложишься. На своем примере могу сказать, что все было не так уж просто, а вопрос с техничкой так и остался открытым. Я думаю, что лучше-бы без принтера, заплатить за декальку - и дело с концом (извините).


Естественно это выбор каждого!
Однако самая достоверная декаль - это та которую сделал сам! У изготовителя декали информации по тем же тех. надписям ни на грамм не больше чем у нас.
И в случае самодельной декали все найденные уважаемыми коллегами ошибки исправляются на раз  :Smile: 
Белый цвет не такая уж и проблема. Есть бумага с белой лаковой основой, терпение и острый нож Olfa!

Ну вобщем-то моё дело предложить, а Ваше отказаться  :Tongue: 

Кстати, Вы не думали над тем, чтобы полосы накрасить?

----------


## Камчадал

> И в случае самодельной декали все найденные уважаемыми коллегами ошибки исправляются на раз


Согласен, поэтому я и заморочился с тем, чтобы делать декаль самому и обсудить процесс на форуме. Это сильно помогло и, надеюсь, что конечный результат будет на уровне.



> Белый цвет не такая уж и проблема. Есть бумага с белой лаковой основой, терпение и острый нож Olfa!


Бумага есть, я пробовал. В ней все хорошо, только лаковый слой толстоват (или мне просто так повезло с выбором).



> Кстати, Вы не думали над тем, чтобы полосы накрасить?


Ну, это на крайний случай, если изготовленная мною декаль не подойдет. Хотя, думаю, что подкрашивать придется в районе носа, там где антиблик, остекление и боковая полоса сходятся воедино.
Небольшой апдейт - маленькие ВЗ, излом крыла, законцовки мотогондол (литье) и немного передней стойки.

----------


## Baiji

> Небольшой апдейт - маленькие ВЗ, излом крыла, законцовки мотогондол (литье) и немного передней стойки.


Чего-то фотки ну уж совсем маленькие...

----------


## Камчадал

> Чего-то фотки ну уж совсем маленькие...


Да фотик чужой был, не рассчитал.

----------


## Baiji

> Да фотик чужой был, не рассчитал.


Ой, а не грубовато?
Как-то ну уж очень выпирает...

----------


## Камчадал

> Ой, а не грубовато?
> Как-то ну уж очень выпирает...


Да в живую не особо, хотя не знаю. По реальным фоткам, все конечно более плоско, но масштаб, извиняюсь. Если еще спиливать, то никакого рельефа не останется, можно будет просто полоску полистирола клеить и фасочку снять. А может так и надо?

----------


## Камчадал

Ну вот еще раз переделал. Как теперь, поделитесь впечатлениями.

----------


## Baiji

> Ну вот еще раз переделал. Как теперь, поделитесь впечатлениями.


Красотища! То что надо  :Smile: 

А как Вы изготовили элемент с уступом?

----------


## Марат

Уважаемый Владислав, читаю Вашу тему как увлекательнейший роман и беру для себя много полезного. Красивая, аккуратная модель получается.

----------


## Камчадал

> Красотища! То что надо 
> А как Вы изготовили элемент с уступом?


Спасибо, уступ гнул на столике для фотоэтча Мишен моделс. Надо аккуратно работать ножем или (в моем случае) стаместочкой чтобы сделать ступеньку. Эта часть еще не готова надо еще добавить накладки и тогда все. Скоро возьмусь за антенны и фары, ну а потом начну пылить потихоньку.



> Уважаемый Владислав, читаю Вашу тему как увлекательнейший роман и беру для себя много полезного. Красивая, аккуратная модель получается.


Спасибо Марат, я Вашу тему тоже смотрю с удовольствием. Работать с Пластикартом дело непростое, однако ностальгия сильное чувство. Коробки у восточных немцев здорово отработаны, советскому школьнику устоять было невозможно (хорошо помню как нам в Военторг их привозили).

----------


## Марат

Я Вас понимаю. На Пластикарте и NOVO я в детстве приобщился к этому замечательному делу - настольному моделизму. А пластик у в/немцев действительно "суровый". Тем более Вам Честь и Хвала.

----------


## Камчадал

Вот еще немного чеканки. Думаю об антеннах и датчиках давления  - у кого есть опыт по расплющиванию медяшки, поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Марат

Здорово у Вас это получается. К сожалению, с металлом я работаю редко и опыта особого нет. А так хотелось помочь...

----------


## Камчадал

Еще немного деталей. Посмотрите как смотрится, глаз не режет?

----------


## Kasatka

вроде все хорошо, но... немного критики, раз к модели подход очень тщательный =)

на первом фото.. отверстия в антеннах просверлены неровно. это сразу видно.
на втором фото .. оси смещены относительно центра
на четвертом фото.. под антенной линия между панелями очень неровная.

я думаю, что рановато антеннки приклеены. Модель еще не раз будет грунтоваться и шкуриться. Эти детальки просто поотрываются. Жалко.

----------


## Марат

Глаз не режит, а радует. Но по поводу антенн - Сергей прав, будут мешать. И после грунтовки появятся огрехи с расшивкой.

----------


## Камчадал

Запылил, вроде не так уж ужасно. Кое что надо подшпаклевать, а в остальном можно и к покраске двигать.

----------


## Kasatka

=) Рад, что сборка такой модели близится к завершению! Впереди еще много работы, но переход к окраске - это уже большой шаг!

----------


## Марат

Красивая работа. Тоже жду с нетерпением продолжения.

----------


## Baiji

Присоединяюсь к коллегам! Слов нет, одни эмоции!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Да, здорово выходит. Почти два года работы. У меня пока вяло продвигается. Времени совсем не хватает. Надеюсь, скоро буду посвободнее.

----------


## Pit

Очень хочется взглянуть на накладные панели на изломе крыла под грунтом. Просто из любопытства.
З.Ы. А модель смотрится замечательно.

----------


## Камчадал

> Очень хочется взглянуть на накладные панели на изломе крыла под грунтом. Просто из любопытства.
> З.Ы. А модель смотрится замечательно.


Спасибо! Вот как-то так. Фото получаются не очень, надеюсь что-то можно разглядеть.



> Да, здорово выходит. Почти два года работы. У меня пока вяло продвигается. Времени совсем не хватает. Надеюсь, скоро буду посвободнее.


Спасибо! Торопиться не надо, все таки это приятная работа, а удовольствие можно и продлить. Ведь главное что - чтобы коллеги были терпеливые и смогли выдержать такой марафон без того, чтобы положить на тему с прибором.



> Присоединяюсь к коллегам! Слов нет, одни эмоции!!!


Спасибо, да у меня тоже много эмоций. Но они не совсем однозначные. А в целом, конечно, позитив. 



> Красивая работа. Тоже жду с нетерпением продолжения.


Спасибо, оно будет, еще не вечер.



> =) Рад, что сборка такой модели близится к завершению! Впереди еще много работы, но переход к окраске - это уже большой шаг!


Спасибо! Да, работа еще есть. Думаю, что пора завершать. Вовремя остановиться тоже важно - тогда и результат можно оценить, ну и все такое прочее (обмыть там, например,...)

----------


## Pit

После небольшой обработки шкуркой (?) сколы на накладке смотрятся очень реалистично. Главное не забить пройтись ещё раз грунтом перед покраской.
В общем, мне нравится.

----------


## Марат

Уважаемый Владислав, вчера обратил внимание на то, что модель строится второй год. К сожалению, из-за нехватки времени, я не посмотрел Вашу тему сначала. Вчера специально, до буквы, до катринки, прочитал всю тему. Блин, такой объём доработок, информации по самолёту и технологиям сборки меня поразил. Снимаю головной убор перед Вашим мастерством и терпением.

----------


## Камчадал

> Уважаемый Владислав, вчера обратил внимание на то, что модель строится второй год. К сожалению, из-за нехватки времени, я не посмотрел Вашу тему сначала. Вчера специально, до буквы, до катринки, прочитал всю тему. Блин, такой объём доработок, информации по самолёту и технологиям сборки меня поразил. Снимаю головной убор перед Вашим мастерством и терпением.


Надеюсь в два года уложиться. Конечно, так долго получается не потому что такая сложная модель. То времени нет, а то вдохновения. А на такой объем доработок меня форумчане сподвигли. Когда начинал, то мало чего понимал по Илу и ребята сильно помогли своими знаниями, советом и поддержкой.



> Главное не забить пройтись ещё раз грунтом перед покраской.


Этот слой совсем жидким грунтом делается или как обычно?

----------


## Pit

На Ваше усмотрение. Если хотите стереть до грунта - то можно слой потолще и жидким (в нескоько слоёв). Если до металла - то можно и вообще не грунтовать.
З.Ы. На гражданских ВС потёртости даже до грунта очень редки.

----------


## vomit airways

Приветствую, Владислав!

Впечатляющая проделана работа!  Время и настойчивость все же работают на результат.
Тем более что времени ушло вовсе не много, учитывая занятость и то, что модель делается "не из коробки".
Желаю Вам не пойти на поводу у желания побыстрее подогнать все к завершению.

Понравились воздухозаборники маслорадиатора.
Обводы носовой части выглядят правильно. Но окончательно все решит остекление.
Накладки на крыле - то что надо. В меру утрированы, но они, как обсуждалось, должны компенсировать и отвлечь внимание от отсутствия излома. Можно только еще чуть сгладить границу перехода.

Уже думали, как сделать стеклоочистители?  :Smile:

----------


## Камчадал

> Приветствую, Владислав!
> 
> Впечатляющая проделана работа!  Время и настойчивость все же работают на результат.
> Тем более что времени ушло вовсе не много, учитывая занятость и то, что модель делается "не из коробки".
> Желаю Вам не пойти на поводу у желания побыстрее подогнать все к завершению.


Спасибо за длительную поддержку! Я стараюсь не торопиться, но вроде все само идет к развязке. Уже отложил краски, которые буду использовать и сделал их привязку на чертеже. 



> Понравились воздухозаборники маслорадиатора.
> Обводы носовой части выглядят правильно. Но окончательно все решит остекление.


С остеклением будет не совсем гладко, но я постораюсь поиграть со стойками переплета, ведь на декали я их сделал отдельной полосой и буду нарезать по месту. Может и получиться все подравнять.



> Уже думали, как сделать стеклоочистители?


А они уже есть в комплекте этча Ан-12, который я использовал как донора для кабины.

----------


## vomit airways

> постораюсь поиграть со стойками переплета


Именно это я и имел в виду.

----------


## Камчадал

> Именно это я и имел в виду.


Вот по-поводу переплета, находил места положения носовых датчиков давления и еще каких не знаю (которые отстоят ближе к корме). Так вот ради них вырезал и клеил апликацию, т.к. их положение должно быть точно на нижней боковой линии. За одно посмотрел еще раз как стыкуется переплет и все остальное. Как впечатление? Выше-ниже и др.?

----------


## vomit airways

Вот ракурс под тем же углом.

Полосы у Вас приблизительно? А то, вроде, чуть вверх поднять надо.
"Расческа" не широковата?

Высоту окошек фонаря, по крайней мере уже чем на примерочных фото, так точно нельзя делать.

----------


## Камчадал

Спасибо!



> Полосы у Вас приблизительно? А то, вроде, чуть вверх поднять надо.
> "Расческа" не широковата?


Полосы сильно сдвинуть вверх не получится, т.к. все привязано к положению стабилизаторов. Там проходит одна полоса до его кромки, постараюсь немного передвинуть когда начну все вживую перводить. Расческа вроде выглядит нормально, если соотносить к высоте иллюминаторов. Но, честно говоря столько косяков, что я уже запутался слегка. Как с той птицей, что то хвост, то нос завязнет, а выбраться не может.



> Высоту окошек фонаря, по крайней мере уже чем на примерочных фото, так точно нельзя делать.


 С высотой буду экспериментировать, хотя там еще верхние окошки есть.
Не могу найти фото вот этого места. Конкретно интересует форма антенны и того, что с ней рядом. По чертежам видна лишь какая-то точка.

----------


## Pit

Учтите, на 2 последних фотографиях - не совсем обычный Ил-18

----------


## Камчадал

> Учтите, на 2 последних фотографиях - не совсем обычный Ил-18


Спасибо! Отличные фото! Небольшое сомнение осталось. По чертежам и в наборе указана антенна. По чертежам между антенной и указателем сноса еще нечто, напоминающее по форме цилиндр маленько диаметра - это похоже на дреннажную трубку, что на Ваших фоторгафиях. А вот антенна на фото отсутствует. Ну я ее повторю их медяшки.

----------


## vomit airways

Не совсем понял о какой антенне речь.

Вот еще это место

----------


## Камчадал

> Не совсем понял о какой антенне речь.


Еще раз благодарю за отличные фотографии!
Вот эта антенна на чертеже (Гордон), Амодел дает в наборе ее тоже (деталь №112).

----------


## Камчадал

Вот так получились антенна и ПВДшки. Попробовал и выточил топовый огонь - как он по размеру? Может еще основание подпилить на киле? Учитывайте, что крепежный флянец (он сейчас красным залит) будет окрашен белым (или металл?). Крупных фотографий этого места не нашел (оно и не удивительно:)).

----------


## vomit airways

> Поробовал и выточил топовый огонь - как он по размеру?


По быстрому нашел только вот на "38-м".
Хотя были где-то фотки и подробнее  :Frown:

----------


## vomit airways

И вот еще в копилку (по ссылке авиафорума фото) - полосы к переплету подгонять :Smile:

----------


## Камчадал

> И вот еще в копилку (по ссылке авиафорума фото) - полосы к переплету подгонять


Обалдеть фото! Я уже понял, как и на многих других типах (эта же проблема и на многих моделях) окна пассажирской и кабины пилотов на одном уровне, вот бы допетрить пораньше. Ну я попытаюсь что-нибудь сделать, а в целом, хоть еще один Ил собирай!



> По быстрому нашел только вот на "38-м".
> Хотя были где-то фотки и подробнее


Видно четко, надо подпилить основание и все будет в норме!

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Коллеги, может ли кто помочь? Ищу фото обтекателей выхлопа. Нужен вид сзади по центру и сзади под углом сверху. Не нахожу нигде нужный ракурс.

ПС: Переделываю эти обтекатели уже в третий раз. Начинаю подозревать себя в склонности к мазохизму. :Mad:

----------


## Камчадал

> Коллеги, может ли кто помочь? Ищу фото обтекателей выхлопа. Нужен вид сзади по центру и сзади под углом сверху. Не нахожу нигде нужный ракурс.


Вот чем богат.



> ПС: Переделываю эти обтекатели уже в третий раз. Начинаю подозревать себя в склонности к мазохизму.


Ничего, ничего, это пройдет.

----------


## Камчадал

Маленький оффтоп - рекомендую посмотреть вот такое "научное" кино. Правда на английском, зато бесплатно :).
http://www.fineartofdecals.com/goodi...esearch-video/ - американский F9F Panther.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Что-то вот такое у меня вырождается. В самом деле больно.

----------


## Камчадал

> Что-то вот такое у меня вырождается. В самом деле больно.


Хорошо получается. По размерам Вы проверяли? Я говорю о длине "треугольников" - хотя если они получились длинее, то убрать всегда легче чем наростить.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Хорошо получается. По размерам Вы проверяли? Я говорю о длине "треугольников" - хотя если они получились длинее, то убрать всегда легче чем наростить.


По длине вроде всё в порядке.Основная проблема это вывести вертикальную грань перехода кожуха в конец треугольника. Вообще на будущий Ил-22 решил,что мотогондолы вместе с обтекателями (задние части 2-го и 3-его) целиком надо собирать отдельно, а только потом на крыло ставить. Менее хлопотнее будет.

----------


## Камчадал

> Вообще на будущий Ил-22 решил,что мотогондолы вместе с обтекателями (задние части 2-го и 3-его) целиком надо собирать отдельно, а только потом на крыло ставить. Менее хлопотнее будет.


Полностью согласен, я откопировал эти законцовки в смоле и в следующий раз буду ставить их вместо деталей из набора.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

*vomit airways*можете ли помочь с фотографиями отмеченных мест?  На фотках там просматривается какой-то рельеф, а четкого представления нет. И вот с " зелёными" местами не разберусь. На эрлайнерсе все пересмотрел. Длинная антенна должна быть с обеих сторон? На чертежах такой нет. По модификациям, судя по фото, они и на В и на Д есть. Модель вроде как В идет.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Вот открыл для себя ноу хау. Нашёл чем можно хорошо имитировать излом. Медицинский скарификатор. Это штука, которой палец прокалывают для забора крови на анализ. Легко отрезается, гнётся и по ширине в самый раз по линиям расшивки.

----------


## vomit airways

> *vomit airways*можете ли помочь с фотографиями отмеченных мест?


Так Ил-18 у меня вообще нет. Что было выкладывал здесь на Ил-38 и "СИП".
У них это место другое по сравнению с 18-ым.
Это Вам лучше спросить у москвичей, чтоб на монументе Ил-18 в Шереметьево поснимали. Даже интересно  :Wink: 

Кстати, брюхо под центропланом, видимо, второе по сложности место после носовой части.

----------


## Камчадал

> Так Ил-18 у меня вообще нет. Что было выкладывал здесь на Ил-38 и "СИП".
> У них это место другое по сравнению с 18-ым.
> Это Вам лучше спросить у москвичей, чтоб на монументе Ил-18 в Шереметьево поснимали. Даже интересно 
> 
> Кстати, брюхо под центропланом, видимо, второе по сложности место после носовой части.


Вот что у меня нашлось по этому поводу. Вроде не так уж и ужасно (в сравнении с носом) :).

----------


## Камчадал

> На фотках там просматривается какой-то рельеф, а четкого представления нет. И вот с " зелёными" местами не разберусь. На эрлайнерсе все пересмотрел. Длинная антенна должна быть с обеих сторон? На чертежах такой нет.


Вот еще до-кучи. Вроде только две длинные антенны и никакого рельефа. На В и Д по крайней мере. Мне так видится. Так что оставляю без изменений, как в наборе.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Кстати, брюхо под центропланом, видимо, второе по сложности место после носовой части.


Я бы не сказал, что там какие-то сложности. Просто накладки добавить, те что круглые.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Вот что у меня нашлось по этому поводу.


Владислав, спасибо. Фото кое что прояснило. Вот бы ещё поближе это место с того же ракурса...... :Rolleyes:  А с носом, кстати, я втретий раз стекло меняю :Tongue: . Когда снял маски, чтобы обновить, мне переплёт совсем не понравился. Грустный вышел. "Взгляд" не тот. Так что ....

----------


## Камчадал

> Владислав, спасибо. Фото кое что прояснило. Вот бы ещё поближе это место с того же ракурса......


Да не за что. Это все чем богат :( Может кто из Красноярска поможет...



> А с носом, кстати, я втретий раз стекло меняю. Когда снял маски, чтобы обновить, мне переплёт совсем не понравился. Грустный вышел. "Взгляд" не тот. Так что ....


Оно вроде терпимо, только надо по высоте подравнять. Кода будете править, то обратите внимание, чтобы верхняя линия окон кабины пилотов была на том же уровне, что и иллюминаторы пассажирского салона. Пока что еще можно будет с этим поиграться.
А я тоже поснимал маски с пассажирских окон и обнаружил, что образовался заметный уступ от шпаклевки и краски. Так что я все места проемов вокруг иллюминаторов прошкурил мелкой шкуркой. Ну и, конечно, после этого приходится полировать окошки от царапин.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Вот ещё узрел рельефности на нижней поверхности крыла. Думаю накладки из металлического скотча там сделать. А по центроплану так и не нашёл близких фото. Вот на этом фото тут кругляк какой-то явно выпирает и за ним ещё черт знает что там, то что на модели просто расшивкой обозначено.

----------


## VULCANO

Жду не дождусь окончания проекта,  я думаю никогда не созрею для постройки своего ИЛ-20, если интересует могу  отфоткать брюхо детально :Smile:

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Жду не дождусь окончания проекта,  я думаю никогда не созрею для постройки своего ИЛ-20, если интересует могу  отфоткать брюхо детально


Фотки брюха очень будут кстати, если оно там такое же как у 18-го :Redface:

----------


## VULCANO

Извиняюсь что с опозданием отвечаю, фото конечно не очень получилось так как под рукой только мыльница, но надеюсь чем-то вам помогут. Брюхо бывшего ИЛ-22, на последнем кап ремонте на нём было демонтировано спецоборудование и обтекатель под фюзеляжем от которого сохранился контур, а в остальном это ИЛ-18Д, и брюхо соответственно такое же

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Извиняюсь что с опозданием отвечаю, фото конечно не очень получилось так как под рукой только мыльница, но надеюсь чем-то вам помогут.


Спасибо, фото весьма информативные. Места расположения выступающих элементов брюха, как я успел выяснить, немного вариабельны, но в общем картина ясна и получилось у меня вот таким образом:

----------


## Камчадал

> Спасибо, фото весьма информативные. Места расположения выступающих элементов брюха, как я успел выяснить, немного вариабельны, но в общем картина ясна и получилось у меня вот таким образом:


По-моему, все суперкруто. Все, ухожу в запой :).

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> По-моему, все суперкруто. Все, ухожу в запой :).


Ничего сверхъестественного, Владислав. Мне же, наоборот, всегда кажется, что у меня всё выходит намного хуже. чем у кого-то ещё. Так что в запой не уходи. Не забывай, что я свой проект начал от тебя заразившись. Ты ж мой вдохновитель :Biggrin:  :Rolleyes:  Мне ещё нужна будет помощь советами и опытом по покраске и прочей отделке. Жду продолжения и сам продолжаю.

----------


## vomit airways

Уважаемые, Александр, Владислав. Простите уж великодушно мое занудство, тем более не подкрепленное демонстрацией собственных успехов, но по прежнему вызывают сомнения носовые части. Особенно после выложенных Вами, Александр фоток на "скейле".
Ведь действительно, неправильный нос в этой модели все старания в итоге сведет на нет!
Вот хотя бы фото. Извиняюсь, что из "нетленных" ресурсов, так как наспех. Зато весьма удачные.
Возьмите размеры, что я давал в начале темы, вгоните хотя бы фотку с корейским илом в 72-ой масштаб - не поленитесь!

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Уважаемые, Александр, Владислав, по прежнему вызывают сомнения носовые части. Особенно после выложенных Вами, Александр фоток на "скейле".
> Ведь действительно, неправильный нос в этой модели все старания в итоге сведет на нет!
> Вот хотя бы фото. Извиняюсь, что из "нетленных" ресурсов, так как наспех. Зато весьма удачные.
> Возьмите размеры, что я давал в начале темы, вгоните хотя бы фотку с корейским илом в 72-ой масштаб - не поленитесь!


*vomit airways* Разделяю Ваши подозрения. Идеальной точности, действительно, увы так и не достигнуто. Но что именно я сам уже не пойму. На вскидку так если, то по верхнему контуру немного заужено, примерно на 1 мм ближе к передним стёклам. Не владею приёмами работы в фотошопе. Если Вы проведёте сию работу с моими фото, буду премного благодарен и приму как руководство к действию.Первые фото сделаны до последней переделки остекления. Последние четыре снимка - то как сейчас.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Предчувствую совсем неладное. Уже у самого возникает желание уйти в запой. :Frown: 
Подозреваю, что эта милиметровая зауженность за счет неверного расположения обтекателя РЛС. Эхх-хе-хееее...Вот что делать??? Отрезать РЛС и смещать его на этот миллиметр книзу и потом сглаживать ступеньку по нижней поверхности?? Уже достал " БЕЛЕНЬКУЮ"
   Видимо ошибка у меня была вот на этом этапе:

----------


## Александр Щербаков

В общем, замахнул я грамм 100 и... отрезал к чертовой матери. Примерно что-то вот в таком напрвлении должно быть зафиксировано:

Очень жду поправок и замечаний.

----------


## vomit airways

> *vomit airways* Не владею приёмами работы в фотошопе. Если Вы проведёте сию работу с моими фото, буду премного благодарен и приму как руководство к действию.


Александр, зачем же ФОТОГРАФИЮ модели накладывать на ФОТОГРАФИЮ самолета?
Есть размеры, есть фото-боковик. Вырезайте шаблон обводов носа сверху и шаблон обводов снизу и подгоняйте непосредственно модель (В 72-ой распечатанную фотку и на ксероксе вогнать можно)
Чуть подправил на фото, где на мой взгляд ошибка.

----------


## vomit airways

Да, и вряд ли обтекатель нужно смещать вниз, скорее наоборот еще более наращивать "капот". Носик-то у Ила сбоку не совсем симметричный, а чуть вздернутый кверху.
В субботу к 19.00 дерну "150". Присоединяйся - получится "онлайн" :Biggrin:

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Да, и вряд ли обтекатель нужно смещать вниз, скорее наоборот еще более наращивать "капот". Носик-то у Ила сбоку не совсем симметричный, а чуть вздернутый кверху.
> В субботу к 19.00 дерну "150". Присоединяйся - получится "онлайн"


За приглашение спасибо :Biggrin:  По поводу наращивания капота сомневаюсь. Я ведь остекление-то вниз опускал, соответственно и капот ушёл. Отсюда и искажение возникло. То есть подгонка стекла под линию иллюминаторов автоматически влечет небходимость смещения остального. Там скорее нарастить совсем немного по низу нужно, по верху нельзя, так как на стекло уже полезет. А фото-боковик, о котором Вы говорите я сделал в самом начале, на скейле показывал. Сверялся с ним. Там как раз снизу малюсенькая щель по контуру имелась, но я всё грешил, что вырезал контур с огрехом. Оказалось, что нет. Ну теперь уж всё одно отрезал.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Последнее приближение и носовую тему со своей стороны закрываю. Похожесть максимально достигнута. Точнее наверное могут сделать ювелиры. В любом случае сейчас много лучше, чем даёт А-модел. Рёбрышки только жалко, хорошо получились.

----------


## rotfront

> Рёбрышки только жалко, хорошо получились.


Заново сделаешь, не переживай, сделаешь ещё лучше.

----------


## Kasatka

парни, вы герои! жду не дождусь когда же модели будут готовы! Уверен, что будут лучшие модели Илов

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> парни, вы герои! жду не дождусь когда же модели будут готовы! Уверен, что будут лучшие модели Илов


Спасибо. Правда этап отделки и покраски волнует больше остального, ибо мне впервые предстоит постараться дотошно соблюсти все правила покрасочных работ. Серьёзного опыта мало.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Разбавлю тишину малость. Начал красить потихоньку. Вот такие винты нарисовал:

----------


## Kasatka

отлично получились! 
На мой взгляд надо еще смывку сделать в корнях лопастей

----------


## Камчадал

Дорогие друзья!
Извините, что последние недели ушедшего года я не участвовал в обсуждении темы - путешествовал. Резюмируя, хочу добавить к вышесказанному, что ход работы Александра мне нравится и я его уважаю (извините за тафтологию). Говоря о носовой оконечности, я выводил ее как раз по шаблону и все легло в размер вполне прилично. Так что будем продолжать красить и выставлять что получиться на обозрение.

Ну а самое главное - 
поздравляю всех форумчан с Новым 2011 годом! Особенно приятно поздравить тех, с кем уже многие годы мы встречаемся в этой теме!
Желаю всем самого хорошего в новом году!

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Дорогие друзья!Поздравляю всех форумчан с Новым 2011 годом! Особенно приятно поздравить тех, с кем уже многие годы мы встречаемся в этой теме!
> Желаю всем самого хорошего в новом году!


Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! Завершающий этап продолжается. Скоро небольшой отчет о покраске.

----------


## Baiji

> Ну а самое главное - поздравляю всех форумчан с Новым 2011 годом! Особенно приятно поздравить тех, с кем уже многие годы мы встречаемся в этой теме!
> Желаю всем самого хорошего в новом году!


Спасибо, Владислав!
Всех с Новым Годом! Новых успехов!  :Smile:

----------


## пёся

. Кстати, какой цвет обивки салона был на таких машинах? Синий?[/QUOTE]

Цвет светло серый.Шторки на "окнах"темней обивки,а шторы на перегородках салонов-почти тёмно серые.Кресла справа три ряда,слева два.Успеха

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Накрасил в течение двух дней белый верх. Положил три слоя с промежуточными сушкой и подшлифовкой. Проблемные места это область перехода крыла в фюзель и места между килем и стабилизаторами. Там аэрограф трудно выставить правильно и норовит крупа образоваться и наплывы.

----------


## Kasatka

Мда.. белый один из самых сложных цветов для покраски. Но получилось вроде неплохо! =)

----------


## rotfront

> ...белый один из самых сложных цветов для покраски...


Сергей, это было когда-то... у меня тоже! Но с того момента как Vallejo испробовал, проблемма ушла. Если хочешь белый - то это самая лучшая! Gunze отдыхает!

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Сижу смотрю на нос. Так и не дает покоя. Попрактиковался в кореле немного. Сделал обводку по фото-боковику и перетащил на модель. Старался очень точно обводить. Только файл у меня PDF и пробная версия конвертора в JPG, поэтому с клеймом. Но всё равно видно где не сходится. С углом наклона лобовика промашка небольшая и по верхнему контуру немного. Переделывать уже, конечно, не буду. Выжал из него всё что можно. Пусть будет первый блин-монстр комом. На Ил-22 по другому попробую сделать.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Но с того момента как Vallejo испробовал, проблемма ушла. Если хочешь белый - то это самая лучшая! Gunze отдыхает!


А я всё думаю попробовать из баллона краску сцедить белую какую нибудь. Я нитрой крашу обычной из бутылки :Smile: . Привык к ней. Вроде гладко всё. Практически глянцевая поверхность.

----------


## Камчадал

> С углом наклона лобовика промашка небольшая и по верхнему контуру немного. Переделывать уже, конечно, не буду. Выжал из него всё что можно. Пусть будет первый блин-монстр комом. На Ил-22 по другому попробую сделать.


Я согласен, что на этой стадии надо уже заканчивать с экспериментами - коней на переправе не меняют. Тем более, что окончание покраски и декали еще впереди, будет еще над чем повозиться.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Я согласен, что на этой стадии надо уже заканчивать с экспериментами - коней на переправе не меняют. Тем более, что окончание покраски и декали еще впереди, будет еще над чем повозиться.


 Да, по покраске ещё отмечу пунктик на будущее. Крыло или по крайней мере мотогондолы  надо было красить до цельной сборки с фюзелем.Теперь внутренние поверхности 2 и 3 приходится красить под большим углом, что не есть гут. Крашу минимальной подачей краски и то крупа и наплывы. Слой пыльну и шлифую, слой пыльну и.......

----------


## rotfront

> Накрасил в течение двух дней белый верх. Положил три слоя с промежуточными сушкой и подшлифовкой. Проблемные места это область перехода крыла в фюзель и места между килем и стабилизаторами. Там аэрограф трудно выставить правильно и норовит крупа образоваться и наплывы.


Краска густая, поэтому и крупа и наплывы! Должна быть как молоко.

----------


## rotfront

> Крашу минимальной подачей краски и то крупа и наплывы.


Это и есть твоя ошибка! Он у тебя не распыляет а "плюёт" краску, которая ещё по ходу и густая.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Это и есть твоя ошибка! Он у тебя не распыляет а "плюёт" краску, которая ещё по ходу и густая.


Ещё как распыляет. Краска как раз самая жидкая до полупрозрачности. На ровных местах всё гладко. Крупа и наплывы там где приходится аэр держать не под прямым углом к поверхности, о чем я и написал. :Wink:

----------


## rotfront

> Ещё как распыляет. Краска как раз самая жидкая до полупрозрачности. На ровных местах всё гладко. Крупа и наплывы там где приходится аэр держать не под прямым углом к поверхности, о чем я и написал.


Ну значит с самой краской что-то не то. Смени краску, переходи на нормальную, модельную. Почувствуешь сразу разницу.

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

> Ну значит с самой краской что-то не то. Смени краску, переходи на нормальную, модельную. Почувствуешь сразу разницу.


Володь,а я вот Валеджией тоже не могу красить,через пару минут дутия,забивает сопло,целиком и полностью.Бодяжу фирменным растворителем (белым как молоко) 061 по ихнему каталогу,сопло 0,25,давление.......разное пробовал,от 0,5......до 2,5,сохнет на вылете,и адгезия к пластику хреновая,ногтем отшалушивается.Ганзе,потих  оньку в магазинах заканчивается,не знаю чо и делать,не на Тамию акриловую -же переходить,говенную.Надо к тебе на МАСТЕР-КЛАСС напроситься. :Biggrin:  :Tongue:

----------


## rotfront

> Володь,а я вот Валеджией тоже не могу красить,через пару минут дутия,забивает сопло,целиком и полностью.Бодяжу фирменным растворителем (белым как молоко) 061 по ихнему каталогу,сопло 0,25,давление.......разное пробовал,от 0,5......до 2,5,сохнет на вылете,и адгезия к пластику хреновая,ногтем отшалушивается.Ганзе,потих  оньку в магазинах заканчивается,не знаю чо и делать,не на Тамию акриловую -же переходить,говенную.Надо к тебе на МАСТЕР-КЛАСС напроситься.


Жень, иной раз надо плюнуть на "родные" растворители и использовать альтернативу. Попробуй простую дистилированную или... сидолин. Можно и спиртом, но многие акрилы не дружат с ним, краска либо на вылете сохнет либо "сворачивается", тут в таком случае помогало 99% спирт 1:10 с водой разбовлять (с другим правда не пробовал, т.к. в своё время 10 литров прикупил), чем больше спирта в жиже - тем хуже для краски. А с другой стороны зачем тогда такие заморочки (1:10) со спиртом когда можно и сидолинчику жахнуть. Попробуй, может понравится.

----------


## rotfront

> Ганзе,потихоньку в магазинах заканчивается,не знаю чо и делать...


Ты так шутишь или вправду пугаешь??? Неужели вымирает Gunze потихоньку :Eek: ? Что-то я неслышал ничего про то, что они скоро исчезнут.

----------


## An-Z

> Ещё как распыляет. Краска как раз самая жидкая до полупрозрачности. На ровных местах всё гладко. Крупа и наплывы там где приходится аэр держать не под прямым углом к поверхности, о чем я и написал.


А давление воздуха при этом какое? А краска и растворитель? Если сильно давление, часть краски сохнет на лету и оседает крупой,а потёки это много краски.. "Крупообразование" можно уменьшить снижением давления воздуха до 1атм и применением "долгоиграющего" растворителя, для "нитры" 648 и даже можно добавить 650 чуток

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Александр, вполне понятно желание финишного спурта. Но - вот тут как раз не торопитесь. Ребята уже все сказали - нитра нитре рознь и результат от трех слоев покраски честно, не айс. Лучше сделать тайм- аут в виде приобретения и опробования разных фирменных красок. Подберите приемлимое сочетание "краска-растворитель-технология" и только тогда - на финиш. Поверьте, столько моделей видел, прекрасно доработанных, но совершенно испорченных некачественной и неаккуратной окраской. И напротив - даже искоробочные, но тщательно собранные и отделанные копии выглядят так, что и косяки геометрии искать не хочется!

----------


## An-Z

> .... даже искоробочные, но тщательно собранные и отделанные копии выглядят так, что и косяки геометрии искать не хочется!


+100! Не спешите...

----------


## rotfront

> Александр, вполне понятно желание финишного спурта. Но - вот тут как раз не торопитесь. Ребята уже все сказали - нитра нитре рознь и результат от трех слоев покраски честно, не айс. Лучше сделать тайм- аут в виде приобретения и опробования разных фирменных красок. Подберите приемлимое сочетание "краска-растворитель-технология" и только тогда - на финиш. Поверьте, столько моделей видел, прекрасно доработанных, но совершенно испорченных некачественной и неаккуратной окраской. И напротив - даже искоробочные, но тщательно собранные и отделанные копии выглядят так, что и косяки геометрии искать не хочется!


Красиво сказал! Респект!

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Друзья, спасибо за советы. Постараюсь учесть все озвученные моменты. 




> Александр, вполне понятно желание финишного спурта. Но - вот тут как раз не торопитесь. Ребята уже все сказали - нитра нитре рознь и результат от трех слоев покраски честно, не айс.


Действительно, был момент некоторого ускорения. По окраске подробно: нитру перед применением дважды процедил, разбавляю именно 648-м. Перед первым слоем модель тщательно прошлифована, вымыта щеткой с фейри и просушена. Если можно, то подробнее по последним фото, что именно не айс. Момент для меня в самом деле очень ответственный. Хочу ещё раз уточнить, что основные поверхности белого ( киль, верхне-боковые поверхности фюзеля) получились абсолютно гладкие и глянцевые. До нанесения на модель давление отрегулировано, краска жидкая. Крупа образовалась лишь в зоне перехода крыльев в фюзеляж и по внутренней поверхности 2 и 3 гондол при гладкости остальной поверхности. Это объясняю себе лишь невозможностью в этих местах выставить аэр перпендикулярно поверхности. Наплывы - сам промешкал в двух местах - задержал аэр. Уже сгладил. Пишу с чужого компа, фотки последние на неделе покажу.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Александр, судя по имеющимся фото, краска не вполне укрывистая, есть неравномерность цвета. В свое время я тоже красил нитрокрасками и вот именно белый цвет редко попадался такой, что хорошо бы покрывал без многократного нанесения. Были те же проблемы с равномерностью нанесения и "манкой". Все это ушло после применения подходящей фирменной краски. Лайнеры делаю мало и пользовался, например для крайней -  Ила-86, стравленной из баллончика белой краской неизвестного происхождения (точно не Тамия и не АКАН), которая буквально за пару проходов аэром дает "силк мат". А дальше уже финишные лаки. 
Еще раз подчеркну, я могу и ошибиться, посмотрел только на фото, возможно, в реале слой получился равномерно нанесенный и однородный по укрывистости. Правда, очень хочется увидеть оба проекта Ил-18 во всей красе. Тему смотрю регулярно и уже давно есть ощущение, что сам прохожу все этапы. 
Думаю, уважаемые коллеги тоже ждут только отличного результата.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Александр, судя по имеющимся фото, краска не вполне укрывистая, есть неравномерность цвета. В свое время я тоже красил нитрокрасками и вот именно белый цвет редко попадался такой, что хорошо бы покрывал без многократного нанесения. Были те же проблемы с равномерностью нанесения и "манкой". Все это ушло после применения подходящей фирменной краски.


Всё, пишу из дома. Пока не делал ничего. Спасибо за поддержку. Прикупил на пробу баллончик белого акрила фирмы BOSNY, матовый и глянцевый лаки и пару металликов той же фирмы. По этим лакам читал хвалебные отзывы, по краскам не знаю. Ну вот коль начал нитрой красить уже, думаю стоит ли рисковать на модели другую краску поверх?? :Confused:  Нитрой уже заканчивать, а поверх босниевским лаком глянцевым??? Кстати, лаком буду пользоваться впервые. Конкретно по моей "истории болезни Илом" буду рад дальнейшим  советам.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Продвигаюсь потихоньку. Намешал серо-голубой цвет нижней части путём добавления в белую капли синей и черной нитры. Сразу целиком прокрашивать трудно из-за размеров модели, поэтому пока пару раз прошёлся по правой стороне. На переднем багажном люке переборщил видимо с прешейдингом и на закрылках. Что-то переживаю закрасится ли он вообще как надо. Отснял то как сегодня. Левую сторону тоже хочу сегодня пройти как правая просохнет чтобы можно было не бояться брать.

----------


## Pepelatz

В качестве белого цвета можно брать белый аэрозольный грунт Тамия. Из баллона он ложится хорошим слоем умеренной глянцевости.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Александр, серый лег (опять-таки судя по фото) вполне прилично. Прокрасится все, постепенность и размеренность помогут. Про беду с "маковкой" читал на скейле. Все может быть, ничего страшного. 
Тщательно зашлифуй повреждение, контролируя "на отсвет"  - чтобы было ровно и потом нанеси маски скотчем строго по линиям кроя. Несколькими тонкими слоями такой же краски закрой плешь. После снятия скотча и полной просушки чуть можно шлифануть стыки и, при необходимости, потом слегка пыхнуть белым, скрывая дефекты перехода.
ИМХО, не стоит стремится в итоге к глянцевой поверхности. Скорее, она должна быть чуть полуматовой (это уже после декалей).

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Александр, серый лег (опять-таки судя по фото) вполне прилично. Прокрасится все, постепенность и размеренность помогут. Про беду с "маковкой" читал на скейле. Все может быть, ничего страшного....


Да вообще, блин, прямо напасть на этот лобовик, слов нет как досадно... Ну да ладно "победю" и это :Smile:  Спасибо за поддержку, постараюсь исправить, как Вы говорите. Серый, действительно, хорошо лёг, мне самому нравится, за исключением тех же мест на 2-м и 3-м.

----------


## Kasatka

Хорошо серый цвет лег. Ровненько. И прешейдинг в самый раз.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Вот так выглядит на сегодня. Вынес на лождию снимать, где света больше. Стабилизаторы не докрашены пока. Самому мне не очень нравится, как выходит, особенно после прочтения ветки по Бе-12 :Confused:  Участки протемнения белого над крыльями так и не удается закрасить нормально- как приближаюсь туда, так манкой ложится в это место. Подчистил до гладкой поверхности. Надеюсь за декальной полосой скроется это место. Место повреждения вроде сглаживается, но думаю ещё общим слоем нужно тон подравнять. Расшивка наверху не нравится. Серый низ собираюсь как-то попанельно пройти более светлым тоном по центральным местам панелей. Теоретически представляю как это сделать, а на деле не знаю как выйдет.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Крой не нравится потому, что после окраски вылез тот факт, что он не совсем у Ила равномерный и ровный по глубине получился. Зато маковка с исправлением хорошо выглядит. На вашем месте я бы остановился на этом. Потому как восстановление кроя предполагает перекрашивание белым верха (хотя можно все подправить после полного высыхания и без повторной окраски), но вот как это у вас получится - ведь можно все испортить... Да и с панельным эффектом поаккуратнее, что-то навскидку не помню я такого именно на Ил-18. Лучшее - враг хорошего.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> На вашем месте я бы остановился на этом. Потому как восстановление кроя предполагает перекрашивание белым верха (хотя можно все подправить после полного высыхания и без повторной окраски), но вот как это у вас получится - ведь можно все испортить... Да и с панельным эффектом поаккуратнее, что-то навскидку не помню я такого именно на Ил-18. Лучшее - враг хорошего.


Согласен на счет кроя. Остановлюсь. К тому же на фотках прототипов линии кроя на верху едва заметны, а местами и не видны вовсе. По панелям- я неверно выразился наверное. Я имею в виду, что по низу фюзеля по всем центральным частям листов обшивки сделать чуть посветлее. Что-то типа постшейдинга чтоли? Или не заморачиваться, а в конце всего матовым АКАНом покрыть.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Александр, вот тут стоит посмотреть на фото оригинала (с тем же бортовым номером). Если есть высветления (или затемнения) по люкам и крою, то они, при наличии навыка, легко выполняются жидкоразведенной краской. Недавно красил Дракен, то, после двух тонких слоев, просто несколько раз прошел по нужным местам кроя той же краской. Получился слегка выраженный темный постшейдинг.  Выделяюся те люки и панели, которые часто открывают. 
Вообще говоря, это очень большая отдельная тема по приданию естественности поверхности модели и нужна различная техника и приемы. Причем не просто их повторение от модели к модели, а именно копийное изображение поверхности оригинала. Бе-12 - отличный пример, но это самолет совсем другого типа и его поверхность сильно отличается от пассажирского лайнера.
Хотя, безусловно, есть многие общие моменты.

----------


## Kasatka

Александр, а низ и верх должны быть такими контрастными? Мне казалось, что низ чуть светлее должен быть. Могу ошибаться конечно.

Низ светлым по панелям задувать на мой взгляд не стоит. Солнце все-таки сверху.. МОжно по линиям расшивки чуть темнее оттенком пройтись. 
А вот верх можно светлым. Рекомендую использовать для экспресс-масок бумажки за для заметок с клеевой полоской. К панельке по расшивке приклеили.. задули участок.. сняли.. следующую..

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Александр, а низ и верх должны быть такими контрастными? Мне казалось, что низ чуть светлее должен быть. Могу ошибаться конечно.
> 
> Низ светлым по панелям задувать на мой взгляд не стоит. Солнце все-таки сверху.. МОжно по линиям расшивки чуть темнее оттенком пройтись. 
> А вот верх можно светлым. Рекомендую использовать для экспресс-масок бумажки за для заметок с клеевой полоской. К панельке по расшивке приклеили.. задули участок.. сняли.. следующую..


Спасибо, Сергей. Про бумажки- хорошая идея. У меня их куча всяких. Надо попробовать. По цвету низа тоже думаю, не темновато ли. По номеру деки дается СССР-75832. На фотке у него вообще весь низ серебристый. Я не хочу такой. Второй номер RA-75496 - это тоже не подходит по модификации. Я решил сделать Аэрофлот СССР с другим номером, какой составить получится из имеющихся цифр. Ну вот последнюю "6" перевернуть и будет 75499. Я нашел только три фото этого борта и на всех разный оттенок серого видимо за счет разной освещенности и качества снимков. Другие снимки пересматривал- на многих низ разный от холодного серого до светлого серо-голубого. Ну осветлить ещё можно я думаю.

----------


## Kasatka

Красивый прототип..!
Осветлить думаю, нужно. Хотя контрастность уйдет, когда ливрейная полоса будет наклеена.

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый Александр, как по моей памяти, то низ у Ил-18 был скорее нейтрально серый, а не серо-голубой. Т. е., по-моему, это смесь черного и белого. И еще мне кажется, что правильнее низ ф-жа выглядит на первой фотографии. Вторая и третья фото, конечно, как художественные, выглядят лучше, но, по-моему, там излишек голубого цвета.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

FLOGGER Уважаемый Александр, как по моей памяти, то низ у Ил-18 был скорее нейтрально серый, а не серо-голубой. 
+1. С учетом того, что ваши фото на воздухе все же чуть -чуть ушли в синий диапазон (ИМХО), можно закрыть светло серым, в один слой. А можно и так оставить - лак приглушит оттенок голубого. Саше Аканихину давно говорю, что нужно бы аэрофлотовские цвета - и старые, и современные добивать. Впрочем, подобрать можно как компилляцию с первого и второго фото.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Сделал пару проходов по нижней поверхности более светлым серым. Пока красил улавливалась разница оттенков. Теперь просохло и вроде не видно разницы. Вечер - снял уже в помещении при белом свете лампочек "не Ильича"

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Да нет, сразу заметно, что низ стал просто светло -серым, без присутствия синего. :Smile:

----------


## Александр Щербаков

У меня вопрос, чем грунтовались Илы? Я в том смысле, могли ли быть потёртости до металла, например на багажных дверцах? Их ведь лапают чаще всего. Я хотел изобразить багажный лючок притопленным внутрь как в реале и предварительно заклеил их двумя слоями металлического скотча. Получилось мягко говоря, не совсем как расчитывал.

----------


## Pit

Чем бы их не грунтовали - восстановление ЛКП обязательно происходит при периодическом ТО, а иногда и чаще. Поэтому на гражданском ВС скол до металла это скорее исключение, чем правило. Хотя исключения встречаются.
Самый простой (ИМХО) способ определиться - полазить по фотографиям. Найдёте что-то похожее на скол - можно делать. А если не найдёте, но следы эксплуатации изобразить очень хочется, то лучше ограничиться выделением расшивки там, куда попадала копоть и грязь (на Ил-18 таких мест навалом) и парой небольших пятен отличающегося от основного оттенка в местах возможных сколов.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

> Самый простой (ИМХО) способ определиться - полазить по фотографиям.


+1!
Саш, фото и чисто художественная работа по передаче образа в масштабе.
И как-то огорчила нечеткая граница перехода "белый-серый" на первом фото, особенно... :Frown:

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> И как-то огорчила нечеткая граница перехода "белый-серый" на первом фото, особенно...


Почетче сделаю это место белым.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Подправил. Вот так теперь. Лучше? Подшлифовать ещё местами надо, особенно вокруг мелких карманов на хвосте и мотогондолах и локально кистью(?) подкрасить. Под стабилизатором линию четко отбить не выходит. Маскировать очень трудно. Одно расстройство с этой покраской... :Confused:

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Посмотрел фото и на скейле. Конечно, доработки пошли на пользу. Однако, не сочтите за занудство, все же первичную окраску лучше делать с миниумом подкрашиваний - работа получается чище, линии-четче. Все же торопитесь немного, Александр, без обид!  :Smile: 
И мне понравился совет про последовательность окраски - белый-серебро-серый. Может, и напутал, но правильная мысль, что серебром хорошо окрасить, а потом серым закрыть, отбив границы. Впрочем, во избежании негатива всякого-разного стоит окраску этого этапа подводить к завершению.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Посмотрел фото и на скейле. Конечно, доработки пошли на пользу. Однако, не сочтите за занудство, все же первичную окраску лучше делать с миниумом подкрашиваний - работа получается чище, линии-четче. Все же торопитесь немного, Александр, без обид! 
> И мне понравился совет про последовательность окраски - белый-серебро-серый. Может, и напутал, но правильная мысль, что серебром хорошо окрасить, а потом серым закрыть, отбив границы. Впрочем, во избежании негатива всякого-разного стоит окраску этого этапа подводить к завершению.


 Никаких обид! Наоборот, я рад советам, потому и показываю практически каждый шаг в покраске. Если б не форум, я бы и так наверное не сделал. Совет Димы по последовательности я понял и считаю обоснованным. В дальнейшем сделаю так. Кистью подкрасил только верхушку киля, остальное не трогал. Не решусь теперь лаком покрыть, хочется мелочи получше сгладить. Кстати, Владислав что-то давно пропал. :Smile:

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Да, что-то исчез Владислав...
А раз решили работать с окраской далее - то строго по такому плану - нашли проблему, продумали все до мелочей - закрыли ее. 
Чем могу, всегда готов как-то помочь. Главное - не помешать  :Smile:

----------


## Александр II

Саша, модель выходит отличная, похож на реальный прототип! Но, я бы на твоём месте всё же перекрасил низ ещё раз, сколько раз я видел Ил-18, и у всех брюхо более серое, а тут очень сильно отдаёт зелёно-синим. Просто такие громадные переделки, и промах с цветом. Потом будет стоять готовая модель на полке, и каждый раз будешь думать, эх, надо было перекрасить... Имхо.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Но, я бы на твоём месте всё же перекрасил низ ещё раз, сколько раз я видел Ил-18, и у всех брюхо более серое, а тут очень сильно отдаёт зелёно-синим.


Спасибо, Александр. С цветом я подправил. Зелёного оттенка не вижу совсем. Может на фото как-то меняется. Сейчас уже прошёлся по линиям расшивки жидким серым и низ лаком покрыл. Сохнет. Цвет я думаю ещё изменится тонировкой и смывками. Вопрос- лакированная поверхность шлифуется при необходимости?

----------


## Kasatka

Саш, на фотках выше зелень в сером видна... на моем Маке.. которому доверяю.
Лакированная поверхность конечно шлифуется.... при необходимости =)
с водичкой

Сергей

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Саш, на фотках выше зелень в сером видна... на моем Маке.. которому доверяю.Сергей


А на разных фонах различается? Мне, например, на фотках видится что он больше голубой, хотя в реале больше серый. Днём на воздухе ещё сниму.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Если отбалансировать белый...
Один снимок - недавнего поста, другой - при дневном освещении на промежуточном этапе. Оттенок цвета справа практически, ИМХО, верный!

----------


## Камчадал

> . Кстати, Владислав что-то давно пропал.


Спасибо, что помните. Я не пропал, но пропадаю слегка. Тоже крашу и вот поторопился и подсушил феном красочку. Так получилось, что не рассчитал и 3 иллюминатора третьего салона слева на вылет - свернулись в трубочку. Я сильно смеялся, минут пять. Теперь вклеил новые и снова шпаклюю. Крашу акрилом впервые и много чего приходится изобретать по-ходу. Продвинусь хотя-бы с белым верхом - покажу.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Спасибо, что помните. Я не пропал, но пропадаю слегка. Тоже крашу и вот поторопился и подсушил феном красочку. Так получилось, что не рассчитал и 3 иллюминатора третьего салона слева на вылет - свернулись в трубочку. Я сильно смеялся, минут пять. Теперь вклеил новые и снова шпаклюю. Крашу акрилом впервые и много чего приходится изобретать по-ходу. Продвинусь хотя-бы с белым верхом - покажу.


 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  Теперь и мне очень смешно стало от своей очень своевременной (!)  находки:

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Да уж, засада! Тут или маскировать это дело (то есть закрашивать где не надо и подрезать, где не хватает, а стекло выполнить например, из Clear Fix-а), или заниматься микрохирургией по полной переделке и подкраске.
И еще, Александр, эти места - окантовка среза мотогондол и воздухозаборника на внутренних движках-подкрасьте (правда, на некоторых бортах эти участки закрашивали - посмотрите на "свой"!)

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Да уж, засада! Тут или маскировать это дело (то есть закрашивать где не надо и подрезать, где не хватает, а стекло выполнить например, из Clear Fix-а), или заниматься микрохирургией по полной переделке и подкраске.
> И еще, Александр, эти места - окантовка среза мотогондол и воздухозаборника на внутренних движках-подкрасьте (правда, на некоторых бортах эти участки закрашивали - посмотрите на "свой"!)


Про окантовку я помню. Там очень яркий алюминий должен, почти под хром. Если под лак покрасить, то помутнеет обязательно, поэтому я думаю в последнюю очередь там окрасить перед установкой винтов. По окошкам только переделывать и ниже их опускать на один уровень с остальными....По правде надо было все окошки вообще вырезать и ставить большой прозрачный кусок пластика и потом маскировать на положенном уровне. На следующем так ибуду делать.

----------


## Камчадал

> Теперь и мне очень смешно стало от своей очень своевременной (!)  находки:


Вот так у нас и выходит: Ах, если-бы молодость знала! Ах, если-бы старость могла... 
А что если сделать сплошной кусок синей полосы декалью и в ней пробить три дырки под иллюминаторы? Это будет не так больно как если переделывать окошки по-новой.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> А что если сделать сплошной кусок синей полосы декалью и в ней пробить три дырки под иллюминаторы? Это будет не так больно как если переделывать окошки по-новой.


А эти так или иначе закрывать надо. Они вылазят вверх из под уровня полосы. В любом случае - это очередной локальный перекрас.
ПС. Думал до конца отпуска всё счастливо закончится. Хотя... ещё неделя...

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Вот такие у меня поползновения. Тут ещё в самой деке куча косяков по ходу распознаётся, как хош так и изощряйся. По ходу задался вопросом, неужели кроме нас двоих никто так больше не занимается Илом? По другим ресурсам полазил - нигде ничего подобного. Было бы очень интересно.

----------


## Kasatka

здорово получается!
на первой фото заметно, что синяя полоса немного не параллельна с серой

----------


## Nazar

> По ходу задался вопросом, неужели кроме нас двоих никто так больше не занимается Илом? По другим ресурсам полазил - нигде ничего подобного. Было бы очень интересно.


Я потихоньку ковыряю, правда Ил-38, под настроение и очень медленно, инфы немерено, машина очень мне близкая, хочется оторваться на ней по полной. Наверное по этому ничего и не выкладываю, да и нечего пока.
Травленые жалюзи вот на капоты сделал.

----------


## vomit airways

Радикальный вариант исправления проблемы без перекраса  :Biggrin: 

И еще одна очень полезная к размышлению фотка (извиняйте не знаю автора)

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> И еще одна очень полезная к размышлению фотка (извиняйте не знаю автора)


 Фото очень многое проясняет. Спасибо. Получается, что всё упирается в неточность декали, хотя тут вроде прямо линия идёт.С ума сойти...

----------


## Baiji

> ...хотя тут вроде прямо линия идёт.С ума сойти...


В том и вся фишка, чтобы с этого ракурса на кривой поверхности выглядело прямо.
Я буду накрашивать, однозначно (если доживу  :Smile: )

----------


## vomit airways

> В том и вся фишка, чтобы с этого ракурса на кривой поверхности выглядело прямо.


Фишка в том, что на фото самолет с абсолютно прямой полосой, но в виду сужения фюзеляжа с данного ракурса (чуть сверху) кажется, что полоса уходит вверх. Это оптический обман!

----------


## vomit airways

> Я потихоньку ковыряю, правда Ил-38


Какой борт? То что североморский понятно :Smile: 
Часом не "14"?

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Фишка в том, что на фото самолет с абсолютно прямой полосой, но в виду сужения фюзеляжа с данного ракурса (чуть сверху) кажется, что полоса уходит вверх. Это оптический обман!


 И хорошо видно пересечение полосы с линией кроя, что над окошками идёт.

----------


## Камчадал

Вот напылил белый верх и отклеил окошки. Да, с акрилом нюанс, сохнет он все таки долго. Пытался поправить переплет фонаря кабины, но похоже, что многое поправить уже не получится.

----------


## Камчадал

> И еще одна очень полезная к размышлению фотка (извиняйте не знаю автора)


Да, сечение передней части киля (где переход в фюз) на модели совсем другое. Этот косяк хорошо исправлять на моделях где киль дается отдельной деталью.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Белый ровно лёг. Владислав, а перемычки на лобовом не хочешь поменять? Переплёт ведь синим будет? Я из алюминиевого скотча двухполосным ножом Олфа новые вырезал и наклеил в два слоя. Зато ровно будет и точнее поставишь, а??? Да ещё и клёпку по ним можно отметить.

----------


## Камчадал

> Белый ровно лёг. Владислав, а перемычки на лобовом не хочешь поменять? Переплёт ведь синим будет? Я из алюминиевого скотча двухполосным ножом Олфа новые вырезал и наклеил в два слоя. Зато ровно будет и точнее поставишь, а??? Да ещё и клёпку по ним можно отметить.


Хорошая идея, попробую.

----------


## Камчадал

Решил отметиться. Вот переделал переплет кабины и залил стекла жидкой маской. Вот как-то так.

----------


## Камчадал

Покрыл нижнюю часть алюминием. Дальше буду выделять передние кромки крыльев и тонировать мотогондолы. Вот как то так, пока еще линию перехода цветов не шлифовал.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Хороший промежуточный результат! Не удержался откорректировал одно фото...
Александр вроде как отложил пока свой проект?

----------


## Pit

В районе левого ППД похоже немного краска облупилась  :Frown: 
Надеюсь, это скроется деалью.

----------


## Камчадал

> В районе левого ППД похоже немного краска облупилась


Наоборот, подтекла под скотч.



> Надеюсь, это скроется деалью.


Скроется, это точно.




> Хороший промежуточный результат! Не удержался откорректировал одно фото...
> Александр вроде как отложил пока свой проект?


Прошу прощения за некачественные фото, постораюсь сделать лучше в следующий раз.
Про Александра не знаю, он пока молчит. Может уже доделывает и готовится к публикации.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

А я пока простаиваю в ожидании обещанной мне правильной деки. Продолжу когда получу. Буду переделывать линию иллюминаторов. Так решил. По другому нельзя.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

> Прошу прощения за некачественные фото, постораюсь сделать лучше в следующий раз.


Ай бросьте - главное чтобы фото было!
У меня например, не то что корректировать  - снимать модель в процессе просто никак! :Smile:

----------


## Камчадал

Свежий апдейт. Осталось порасить заднюю часть мотогондол, хочу ее немного темнее сделать, чем переднюю.

----------


## Марат

Владислав, шикарная модель получается.

----------


## Pit

Только сейчас обратил внимание...
У большинства виденных мной Ил-18 было по 2 БАНО на каждой законцовке крыла: в передней части и примерно посередине. На шереметьевской машине средние похоже просто разбили и закрыли заглушками. А у Вас по одному. Не исключено, что такое тоже бывало, но это не типично.

----------


## Baiji

> Только сейчас обратил внимание...
> У большинства виденных мной Ил-18 было по 2 БАНО на каждой законцовке крыла: в передней части и примерно посередине. На шереметьевской машине средние похоже просто разбили и закрыли заглушками. А у Вас по одному. Не исключено, что такое тоже бывало, но это не типично.


Подтверждаю. БАНО по 2 на крыло (Всего 5). С одним скорее всего самолётов не было.

----------


## Камчадал

> Подтверждаю. БАНО по 2 на крыло (Всего 5). С одним скорее всего самолётов не было.


Спасибо за инфу. На скане из книги нет еще одного варианта, где БАНО маленький и расположен посередине законцовки крыла. Я видел его на чертежах и фотографиях, но на них он выглядит как маленькое технологическое отверстие почти по середине законцовки. Может у Вас есть идея какой он был на самом деле? Или просто просверлить маленькую дырку и воткнуть туда кусок прозрачного литника окрашенного в соответствующий цвет?

----------


## Pit

Вот как обстоят дела на виденных мной Ил-18. Номер самолёта соответствует названию фотографии. Обратите внимание на 75554, стоящий в ШРМ. Там чётко видна заглушка.

----------


## Камчадал

> Вот как обстоят дела на виденных мной Ил-18. Номер самолёта соответствует названию фотографии. Обратите внимание на 75554, стоящий в ШРМ. Там чётко видна заглушка.


Спасибо, надо будет поправить, хотя уже лень с этим возиться.
Вот как движки получились.

----------


## Марат

Замечательные движки, Владислав.

----------


## Камчадал

> Замечательные движки, Владислав.


Спасибо за поддержку, посмотрим как все будет смотреться по окончании.

----------


## Камчадал

Вот покрасил лопасти. Серебрянную кромку дам декалью когда все просохнет окончательно.

----------


## Pit

Владислав, отличные моторы получаются.
З.Ы. Сегодня перерыл свою коллекцию натыреных с тырнета снимков Ил-18. Иногда попадаются фотографии законцовок, на которых не видно заднего АНО на законцовке. Но это либо спецварианты (типа Ил-20), либо экспортные машины.

----------


## Марат

Винты хороши.

----------


## Камчадал

Вернемся к колесам. Прикрепил створки ниш шасси, да и сами колеса тоже.
Вопрос с к знатокам - хочу покрыть самолет футурой перед нанесением декалей. Почти все краски - акрил. Как вы думаете потечет или нет?

----------


## Марат

Очень понравилось увиденное

----------


## Kasatka

а крайнее фото вообще супер! =)
даешь декали! =))

----------


## Nazar

> Вопрос с к знатокам - хочу покрыть самолет футурой перед нанесением декалей. Почти все краски - акрил. Как вы думаете потечет или нет?


Не потечет.

----------


## Kasatka

Футура тоже акрил. Не потечет. =) 
задувай уже давай скорее =)

----------


## vomit airways

Не забывайте, что на сладкое от Владислава нас наверняка ожидает фотосессия с освещением в салоне... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Камчадал

Спасибо за информацию и поддержку. Ну так я начал.
Минуточку внимания - сейчас они появятся!
Пока не трогал техничку, прошелся только по крупным планам. Да, с остеклением кабины серьезно пострадал.

----------


## Марат

Просто Супер!!!

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Н-да, с окошками наказанье просто. Мне очень движки понравились их задние части.

----------


## Pit

Замечательный Ил получается!

----------


## Pit

Вот что называется, думать надо меньше, а соображать - больше. Нашёлся таки Ил с маленьким вторым БАНО на крыле. Надо было только вспомнить, где искать:
http://www.airliners.net/search/phot...15&thumbnails=

http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=503&size=large

Хорошая новость состоит в том, что это - Ил-18А, один из самых ранних. А у него, как мы помним,нос немного другой. В общем, не наш вариант  :Smile:

----------


## Камчадал

> Хорошая новость состоит в том, что это - Ил-18А, один из самых ранних. А у него, как мы помним,нос немного другой. В общем, не наш вариант


Не наш, это точно!
Вот еще немного фоток после доделки и установки винтов. Добавил некоторые декали, как рекомендует Амодел.

----------


## Pit

Обогреваемые участки на винтах хорошо получились. И надпись АЭРОФЛОТ хорошо легла.

----------


## Kasatka

мне показалось или на крыльях как-то плохо декали легли с номерами?

----------


## Nazar

> мне показалось или на крыльях как-то плохо декали легли с номерами?


Есть такое дело, в районе первой цифры.

----------


## Камчадал

Да я живой, живой... Это дело я уже поправил. Когда делал декали не был уверен сколько слоев лака класть поверх, переживал, что треснет дека. А получилось, что немного переборщил. Пришлось несколько раз размягчать Сетом и прижимать по-сильнее.
Да, говоря про декали и не только. Бывают у модели "больные места" или можно сказать "заколдованные". Вот у меня так получилось в районе задней посадочной двери (что слева по полету). Все время там получалось криво и неправильно, то со шаклевкой, то с покраской и вот в конце с футурой. Короче, расслабился и давай уже смело хватать фюзеляж (в районе хвоста) голыми руками, т.е. без перчаток. Ну и оставил пальцем такой хороший отпечаток черной краской на самом верху. Пришлось футуру в этом месте сдирать, ну и конечно, на том самом несчастливом месте менять часть декали синего пояса и СССР-75745. Так что не пожалел что отпечатал два комплекта декалей, второй пригодился почти на половину.
Вот такая мораль: 1. работать нужно в перчатках, тогда можно и руки не мыть, 2. от судьбы не уйдешь.
Вот еще по поводу других косяков, что вовремя не разглядел. Линия иллюиминаторов не смещена вниз и ее нижняя кромка проходит там где положено, или почти там. Проблема в том, что диаметр окон данных Амоделом не соответствует масштабному - он меньше на ~3 мм чем надо. Надо было сделать окна нормального размера и ставить их со смещением вверх, тогда все было-бы в масштабе.
Ладно, хватит об окнах. Буду смывку делать и оставшиеся детальки навешивать. А потом будет и сладкое.
П.С. Амодел сделал Ил-12 и Бе-12 в 1/144, дожили. Может и Ил-14 увидим в 72м? Пора уже, после всех Брабазонов-то :).

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Да, окна, пожалуй, косячище наравне с носом. У меня идея возникла на своём исправленные окошки застеклить вот этим:
http://www.lasso.com.ru/view_pages_1.php?menu=198
Заказал. Сижу жду вторую неделю уже....

----------


## Камчадал

> Да, окна, пожалуй, косячище наравне с носом. У меня идея возникла на своём исправленные окошки застеклить вот этим:
> http://www.lasso.com.ru/view_pages_1.php?menu=198
> Заказал. Сижу жду вторую неделю уже....


Буду следить за новой технологией, а то у меня вот какая диллема впереди.

----------


## EQUIP

> Буду следить за новой технологией, а то у меня вот какая диллема впереди.


Приветствую!
К сведению по этому поводу, чтобы по шасси не заморачиваться, сообщаю, что существуют наборы колес от "EQUIPAGE" на Ил-62 и Ту-154(все модификации) в 1/72, а также на Як-42. При первой возможности размещу фото. Не говоря уже о Ил-18, Ил-20/38 и Ту-134.

----------


## Камчадал

> Приветствую!
> К сведению по этому поводу, чтобы по шасси не заморачиваться, сообщаю, что существуют наборы колес от "EQUIPAGE" на Ил-62 и Ту-154(все модификации) в 1/72, а также на Як-42. При первой возможности размещу фото. Не говоря уже о Ил-18, Ил-20/38 и Ту-134.


Спасибо, я обязательно с Вами свяжусь и приобрету комплекты на Ил-62 и Ту-154М. 
А с Ил-18 я просто решил делать сам из смолы. Тогда столько было литья, что колесами больше или меньше - было уже не важно. А Як-42 в 72м я живьем не видел.

----------


## EQUIP

> ... А Як-42 в 72м я живьем не видел.


Он автоматом из Ил-62 получается, и, вроде, где-то его делают...
http://www.aviamodel.com/show.php?id=2084

----------


## Pit

Кстати, на Як-42 у меня есть примерно такой же материал, как и на Ил-76.

----------


## Камчадал

> Кстати, на Як-42 у меня есть примерно такой же материал, как и на Ил-76.


Всегда! 
У меня есть запасной фюз от Ту-154го. Может из него, с помощью напильника и молотка, как Уральские мастера-малахитчики?

----------


## Камчадал

Вот такой вопрос в студию. Сдалал смывку масляными красками (не очень мне это понравилось, ограничился минимумом), чем теперь все это дело покрывать? Футура поверх ляжет или надо обычным лаком пылить?

----------


## Pit

> Всегда! 
> У меня есть запасной фюз от Ту-154го. Может из него, с помощью напильника и молотка, как Уральские мастера-малахитчики?


По Ту-154Б-2 материал в затяжной работе, уже год как, и конца пока не видно. А на счёт перепила - в дело пойдёт только труба фюзеляжа и колёса основных опор шасси (они у Як-42 те же, что и на Ту-154М). У Ту-154Б-2 на колёсах не было вентиляторов охлаждения (хотя на некоторые машины ставили по доработкае), и диск визуально немного отличался. Ну а у самых первых тушек был третий вариант диска... Но это так, к слову.
Так что если Як - то проще полностью с нуля, хотя в Олимпийском вроде были собранные модели в 1:72 (ценник три года назад был в р-не 5000). ИМХО, если поспрашать, то можно найти источник и купить набор заготовок.

----------


## Камчадал

Вот немного фоток "с задником". Добавил фары, стеклоочистители и хвостовой навигационный огонь.

----------


## Камчадал

Ну вот еще немного фоток.

----------


## Марат

Владислав - модель шикарная. Браво! Она стоила стольких трудов.

----------


## Kasatka

Модель просто цаца! =) Поздравляю с завершением проекта! =) Столько трудов! Действительно не зря!

----------


## Д.Срибный

Действительно, отличная модель! Глаз радуется ))
Мои поздравления!

----------


## Камчадал

Спасибо, друзья!
А сладкое-то мы забыли! Вот еще снимки с освещением. Загнал фотки в ч.б. формат, так натуральнее выглядит.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Потрясно смотрится. А где заправщик?

----------


## Pit

Отличный получился Ил! Мои поздравления!

----------


## FLOGGER

Камчадал, выражаю своё восхищение Вашей моделью. Труд колоссальный, модель получилась отличная! Но...
 Вы сделали неестественно яркое освещение пилотской кабины. Если для иллюминаторов это еще сойдет, да и то, следовало бы приглушить, то для пилотской это явно чересчур. Если можете убавить-убавьте. Не сочтите это придиркой или занудством. А модель, еще раз, отличная! Поздравляю с завершением!

----------


## vomit airways

> Спасибо, друзья!
> А сладкое-то мы забыли! Вот еще снимки с освещением. Загнал фотки в ч.б. формат, так натуральнее выглядит.


О...! А я уж думал, что-то не сложилось и "кина не будет"
Очень романтично!
Спасибо, Владислав за доставленное удовольствие от созерцания работы!
Поздравляю с шикарной моделью!

----------


## Александр II

Отличный Ил получился, освещение красиво смотрится! Собрать такую модель - титанический труд! Эх, когда же со своим а-монстром хотя бы до грунтовки дойду...

-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Камчадал

> Отличный Ил получился, освещение красиво смотрится! Собрать такую модель - титанический труд! Эх, когда же со своим а-монстром хотя бы до грунтовки дойду...
> ----------------
> Мухин Александр.


Торопиться не надо, все получится как задумано. Спасибо!



> О...! А я уж думал, что-то не сложилось и "кина не будет"
> Очень романтично!
> Спасибо, Владислав за доставленное удовольствие от созерцания работы!
> Поздравляю с шикарной моделью!


Спасибо огромное за помощь в работе над этой моделью!



> Отличный получился Ил! Мои поздравления!


Спасибо за помощь и хорошую кампанию!



> Потрясно смотрится. А где заправщик?


Спасибо Александр, заправщик будет, а также кое что еще. Жду окончания Вашего проекта - пишите если что.



> Действительно, отличная модель! Глаз радуется ))
> Мои поздравления!


Спасибо, Дмитрий! Мне понравилось с ним возиться. Модель оказалась благодарная.



> Камчадал, выражаю своё восхищение Вашей моделью. Труд колоссальный, модель получилась отличная! Но...
>  Вы сделали неестественно яркое освещение пилотской кабины. Если для иллюминаторов это еще сойдет, да и то, следовало бы приглушить, то для пилотской это явно чересчур. Если можете убавить-убавьте. Не сочтите это придиркой или занудством. А модель, еще раз, отличная! Поздравляю с завершением!


Согласен, на фотках все смотриться слишком ярко. Но это не я - это камера все испортила. В качестве освещения стоят две лампочки накаливания и световоды. Их яркость блоком питания можно изменять как угодно. Дело в том, что матрица фотика сама вытягивает свет салона, делает его ярче чем на самом деле. А занудства в этом нет никакого, конструктивная критика нужна всегда. Спасибо!

----------


## Камчадал

Вот еще, забыл пожаловаться. Получил Ил-12 в 144м. Ну что, опять вольнодумство. Окна по левому борту неправильно расположены, декаль опять неверная. Я думаю, что надо жаловаться в Профком или в вышестояшие... 
Ну нельзя же так цинично глумиться над работами ОКБ Ильюшина, ведь люди старались, слова подбирали, ну и так далее.

----------


## Марат

Владислав, "ночные" фото впечатляют.

----------


## Камчадал

В качестве послесловия. Неверный диаметр иллюминаторов не давал мне покоя и в результате принял решение побороться. Сделал декали для визуального увеличения окон. Вот результат, наверное, теперь успокоюсь.

----------


## FLOGGER

Великолепная, очень красивая модель!

----------


## Марат

Замечательно получилось.

----------

